# Halloween Poems by KPRIMM



## kprimm

WHEN IT'S HALLOWEEN......by KPRIMM

When the wind blows cold
with a rustle of leaves
and a chill runs over your skin

When the black cat prowls
near a gaggle of spooks
and the witching hour begins

When the coffins creak wide
and open thier lids
freeing those sleeping inside

When the children all gather
this magical night
with thier eyes and thier mouths gaping wide

When the lit jack o lantern
aglow on the porch
stares out with it's wide toothy grin

When the candy flows freely
from neighbors unknown
but on this night they all become friends

when werewolves abound
and skeletons lurk
and watch as you pass down the street

When your never quite sure
of just who that is
or what it is under that sheet

When creatures galore
jump out to scare
and nothing is quite what it seems

When this magical night
happens just once each year
the magic that's called Halloween


----------



## kprimm

*another poem*

Trick or treat.....by KPRIMM

Trick or treat
smell my feet
give me something good to eat

That's the music that you hear
up and down the street

So much power in those words
and OH what joy it brings
candied apples,packs of gum,and other tasty things

oarnge witch whistles
candy corn,some wax vampire's teeth

a Snickers bar, a Milky way
and Hey! right theres a Heath

A pixie stick, a Mary Jane
and theres a Baby Ruth

A mound of candy treasures
in my pillow case of loot

I really love those M&M'S
don't touch my Tootsie Rolls

And thirteen Bit o' Honeys
can never have too much of those

So get your group and don your sheets
and loudly yell it TRICK OR TREAT

Those three magic little words
Let's all yell TRICK OR TREAT!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Actually, one Bit o' Honey is one too many

These are great, kprimm, good rhymes AND good rhythm! And are you starting the season early or what?:jol:


----------



## kprimm

*Another poem*

Lament of a zombie....by KPRIMM

once upon a time i guess i looked alot like you
but now i am a zombie and my flesh is turning blue.

I've gone to meet my maker, to nature paid her price
I layed down for a dirtnap, now my head is filled with mice.

I cannot eat,icannot drink, my tongue has turned dark green
I only fit in once a year,and that night's Halloween.

I thought i felt emotions swelling up inside of me,
but that was just an earthworm as it wriggled to get free.

I shambled down the street unsure of wich way i should go
I have no mind to make up...at least I don't think so.

So as your walking down the street watch for a piece of me,
Theres always something falling off just send it back to me.

I now live in a graveyard but theres nothing i can do,
Be respectful when you tread here or i just might come for you!


----------



## kprimm

*poem scratch scratch scratch*

Scratch scratch scratch.....by KPRIMM

Scratch scratch scratch
i can hear it on the wall
it really creeps me out a bit
at night time most of all

scratch scratch scratch
at the window by my head
i think i hear the scratching
coming from beneath my bed.

scratch scratch scratch 
can you hear it on the floor?
i hope it's not a monster
lurking just behind the door.

scratch scratch scratch
it's getting louder drawing near
maybe i should jump up
and high tail it out of here

scratch scratch scratch
now it's much too late to run
i think it's right beside me
and i think that i am done

scratch scratch scratch
i can't tell just where it's at
good grief it's not a monster
it's just george.....our cat.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Okay, when is the illustrated book coming out?


----------



## morbidmike

great poem's that's a cool tallent you have


----------



## kprimm

LOL roxy, they just came to me last week while sitting at work and i jotted them down, I just thougt maybe someone here would like to read them.


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Had to laugh, where else would you read halloween poems in february and it's perfectly acceptable!! My wife thinks were all nuts! Great stuff,I love "When it's halloween" but they're all great!!


----------



## fick209

kprimm said:


> LOL roxy, they just came to me last week while sitting at work and i jotted them down, I just thougt maybe someone here would like to read them.


And thank you so much for sharing them, I did enjoy reading them


----------



## kprimm

*The old graveyard*

Just for fun, here is another poem i wrote while bored at work.

The old Graveyard.....by Kprimm

There is an old graveyard
I always walk by
Where others before me
Have died and now lie.

And when i walk by it
it gives me the creeps
to know that one day
it's there that i'll sleep.

Sometimes i see shadows
and i often hear sounds
could it be coming from those
buried deep underground?

I walked past one evening
it was quite late at night
i could see them there standing
A trick of the light?

I saw one approach
with it's pale outstretched hand
and it beckoned to join it
so i turned and i ran.

now i'll never walk past
that old graveyard again
cuase i'm scared
I may never be heard from again.

the old graveyards still there
and i know in my mind
that the dead are there waiting
just biding their time.

so if you walk past
and you hear the wind moan
it may not be the wind
but them calling you home.


----------



## Joiseygal

Great job! You have a real talent for poetry.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Another winner, kprimm!


----------



## fick209

Very nicely done kprimm, I really like this one!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

I like it! Keep it up!


----------



## scourge999

I started to hear wind and leaves while I was reading that! Awesome. Thank you.


----------



## Howlinmadjack

You really do have a poetic knack, and they're fun to read! awesome poetry!!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Nice job, waiting for the next one.


----------



## madmomma

KP, you really need to register this one if you haven't already. Love it.


----------



## morbidmike

very cool I dig it!!


----------



## kprimm

*tonight is halloween*

Here is another halloween poem i wrote today and thought i would share with you all.

Tonight is halloween......by KPRIMM

It started with the ancient Celts
so many years ago
to celebrate the harvest
before the coming snow.

The veil between both life and death
is at it's thinest now
beware the coming of the night
and spirits on the prowl.

Bake your soul cakes
nice and fresh
and set them by your door
grab one hot coal to lite the inside
of your hollow gourd.

Hunker down inside your home
and lock your door up tight
not all the dead are friendly
as they visit you this night.

The magic hangs thick in the air
and nothing's as it seems
pay your respects and watch your step
tonight is HALLOWEEN!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're on a roll - keep it up!


----------



## GothicCandle

ooo I like it!!! awesome job!!!


----------



## kprimm

*I'm a haunter*

I'm a Haunter.......by KPRIMM

I spend my whole life planning 
for just one night every year,
but that one night is so special
and i hold that night so dear.

I channel all my money
and my energy and time,
so much to do it's April
and i'm running out of time.

I've got my FCG to build
and my zombie grave escape,
if i work hard i may have time
but the hours getting late.

I ordered my controller
and my solenoid valve too,
I hope my witch mask comes in time,
there's still so much to do.

I guess I'll work this weekend,
cause my haunt funds getting tight,
no time to sculpt my zombies face,
I'll stay up late tonight.

My nerves are pretty frazled
hope i can keep up this pace,
but all this hard works worth it
just to see one smiling face.

Just a few more quick adjustments,
cause my pop up sounds too loud,
just wait till they see my yard this year,
I bet I'll make them proud.

You may try to understand me,
and for you it might be hard,
But I am a horror artist
and my canvass is my yard.

You may love me,you may hate me,
But there's nothing I can do,
Be it curse or be it blessing
I'm a Haunter through and through.


----------



## kprimm

The house on Haunted Hill......by KPRIMM

Perhaps I'll just stay home this year
Besides I'm getting pretty old,
They say it might be raining
or it may just be too cold.

I couldn't find a costume
at least not one my size,
my friends all say it's cause I'm scared
but thats a pack of lies.

They say they'll all go one by one,
and ask me to go still
To ask for candy at that house
The one on Haunted hill.

They say the place is Haunted
and it's been that way for years,
At night the moon shines down upon,
that creepy house of fear.

So maybe I'll just stay away
There'll be no candy there,
That's the reason I'm not going
It's not because I'm scared.


----------



## Howlinmadjack

WOW...I have to say you really should put out a book!! You have a gift man and I'm really glad you post your rhymes, but at this point I think you might consider copyrighting some of this stuff!! I'm not kidding you truly have a gift!!


----------



## kprimm

Thank you jack
I'm glad you enjoy them. I think it just helps keep the halloween spirit a bit closer.


----------



## nixie

Wow, these are beautiful! You are so talented! I agree, these poems belong in a book. You've really captivated the Halloween feeling. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RoxyBlue

(taps foot while waiting impatiently for the illustrated book to be published)


----------



## kprimm

Wish i knew how to go about getting a small book together Roxy.Right now they all just live in my mind untill i write them then they live in my folder.Maybe someday i can find someone who can draw and we can collaborate on something together.


----------



## stick

They are great and deserve to be in a book. thanks for a great read.


----------



## madmomma

*Halloween poems*

Hey Kprimm, I'm already thinking of some illustrations to go along with your poems...you have my mind spinning now :googly: I'll let you know what I come up with...


----------



## kprimm

Oh! to be little again.....by KPRIMM

Oh! TO BE LITTLE JUST ONE MORE TIME
TRICK OR TREATING ON HALLOWEEN NIGHT.
MY PILLOW CASE BURSTING WITH CANDY AND TREATS
AND MY COSTUME WAS LOOKING JUST RIGHT.

WAITING ALL YEAR FOR THAT ONE SPECIAL NIGHT
TO BE WHATEVER I WANTED TO BE.
BEN COOPER COSTUMES RIGHT THERE IN THE BOX,
NOW THIS YEAR WICH ONE SHALL I BE?

HALLOWEEN DECORATIONS AND COOL SCARY PROPS,
NOW OLDER, STILL HAVE GREAT APPEAL.
BUT WHEN I WAS LITTLE EACH PROP THAT I SAW,
WAS MAGICALLY SCARY AND REAL.

I RAN HOUSE TO HOUSE JUST AS FAST AS I COULD,
TRYING TO COVER THE WHOLE NEIGHBORHOOD.
MY FRIENDS RIGHT BEHIND ME AND DAD IN PURSUIT,
HURRY! LET'S HURRY AND GATHER OUR LOOT.

OH! THE SWEET MEMORIES OF HALLOWEEN'S PAST,
TO RE-LIVE EVERYONE WOULD SURE BE A BLAST.
THE YEARS KEEP ON ROLLING BY,OH SO DARN FAST,
SWEET YOUTH, IT SURE GOES BY FAST.


----------



## kprimm

*the ghost on the porch of old mr. steele*

The ghost on the porch of old Mr. Steele.....by KPRIMM

The ghost on the porch of old mr. steele?
I'm not afraid,said Tom,what's the big deal?
I saw it move Tom,that thing is real,
He did'nt believe me but I know it's real.

You must be crazy,said Tom, it's a sheet,
and the three of them laughed at me, Tom, Bill, and Pete.

Don't be a chicken come with us tonight,
We'll pull off that sheet,and we'll prove that we're right.
Haven't you heard the stories round town?
Steele's brother died in that house, body never was found.

And the last thing i heard was thier laughter in droves
as they turned on their heels and they headed for home.
I've got to be brave,and my courage I'll prove,
But I just can't go with them,I saw that thing move.

I'll tell them I'm sick,yes that's what I'll do,
But they'll know that I'm lying,OH! what should I do?

The rest of the day I sat home all alone,
Just dreading the night that I knew was to come.
I prayed hard to GOD,please don't let it be real,
The ghost on the porch of old mr. steele.

A few hours later night did come indeed,
With a rap on my door from Tom,Bill, and Pete.
They said"hello chicken are you ready to go"?
We'll pull the sheet off that ghost and then we'll all know.

So we went to Steele's house and we stood at his stairs,
And up on the porch was the ghost standing there.
Tom went up first as the rest stood and stared,
As he reached for the sheet the ghost rose in the air.

Well all three of them ran and didn't stop for a thing,
As I spied old man Steele in the brush with a string,
Now I'll let them all still think that it's real,
The ghost on the porch of old Mr. Steele.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That one is so cute with that unexpected ending Nice little twist to the story.


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Awesome job as usual!! Can't wait for the next one!!


----------



## nixie

Thanks so much for posting these, I just love reading them.


----------



## kprimm

*The halloween store*

The Halloween store.....by KPRIMM

It's early in October,yes the fall is here once more,
grinning ear to ear while driving, to the Halloween store.
I've got alot already but I've got to get some more,
My yearly dose of spookiness, at the Halloween store.

I feel my heart start racing as i open up the door,
the magic's all around me, at the Halloween store.
I see a brand new skeleton,and I sure could use one more,
So much to see so much to buy, at the Halloween store.

There's new stuff everywhere i look from ceiling to the floor,
I'll spend every dime i saved all year, at the Halloween store.
I need a brand new costume because last year's one was tore,
but have no fear I'll find one,at the Halloween store.

They have everything you need, from creepy stuff to Gore,
fog machines to witch's hats, at the Halloween store.
A brand new lighted pumpkin that I'll sit by my front door,
Eight different ones to choose from, at the Halloween store.

So save up all your money and do every single chore,
you'll need a stack of cash to spend, at the Halloween store.
Some say i have a sickness, but I don't, I just need more,
And I'll find it all there waiting, at the Halloween store.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You've summed it up for all good haunters - "Some say I have a sickness, but I don't, I just need more".

Truer words never spoken


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Keep 'em comin!!


----------



## The_Caretaker

Kprimm when your book of prose going to be published?

Keep em coming, very enjoyable.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

howlin mad jack said:


> My wife thinks were all nuts!


saw this and just had to chime in.

quoting this from alice in wonderland (the johnny depp movie)

little alice: dad, i think i've gone round the bend! do you think i'm madd?

dad: yes, abosoultely, but then, all the best people are!


----------



## kprimm

*the pumpkin guardian*

The pumpkin guardian......by KPRIMM

I just can't wait for saturday to head out to the patch,
and find myself a pumpkin that's just right.
I'll take my time designing him a face that's sure to scare,
and then I'll do my best to carve him right.

I'll make sure I'm selective on the size that i will choose,
I want to make sure everything's just right.
I'll find the perfect place to set him to be seen by everyone,
and a nice big candle making him glow bright.

So jack-o-lantern do your thing and shine your guarding light,
Protect my house from all the dead on Halloween tonight,
With evil spirits drawing near protect us with your light,
My big oarnge friend protecting me on Halloween tonight.


----------



## kprimm

*Lycanthropy*

Lycanthropy.....By KPRIMM

I think there might be something wrong
I don't feel like myself
A burning feeling deep inside of me,

I have a taste for warm fresh meat
to hunt it in the woods
and underneath the moon tonight run free.

The hours getting later 
with the full moon on the rise
and the burning deep inside me's getting worse,

My teeth and nails are growing
with the strength inside my limbs
I begin to feel the power of my curse.

My transformation is complete
my senses sharp and keen
there is no man alive that can best me,

I find this all a blessing
even though some say I'm cursed
I have the power of lycanthropy.


----------



## scarymovie

You all came up with good poems! I cant choose which one is my favorite haha!


----------



## kprimm

*The grim reaper*

The Grim Reaper.......by KPRIMM

The angel of death,the reaper of souls,
There's many names given to me.
It matters not if your poor,or rich as a king,
every man's last gaze will be me.

All you do in this life,for the good or the bad,
Makes no difference to me in the end.
Every creature alive on this globe we call Earth,
Will all answer to me in the end.

Nothing alive is immune to my touch,
Wether Ye be saint or a sinner.
In the grand game of life i can never be beat,
I'm the unliving ultimate winner.

From the moment you all emerge from the womb,
And draw in your very first breath,
You've already started your journey towards me,
On the road that will lead to your death.

I'll take the child,I'll take the old man,
I'll take the bumb or the hero.
As your life clock counts down,your time on this Earth,
I will be waiting at zero.

I'll come in the day or the middle of night,
Some don't see me coming at all.
I'll always be lurking just over your head,
Just waiting to come make my call.

Time,it means nothing to one such as I,
To the mortal race I am the sweeper,
for ages untold, man has feared my name,
All men call me,The Grim Reaper.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Another excellent addition to your ever-expanding opus!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Very cool Kprim, well done as usual!! Still waiting for the book!!


----------



## JohnnyL

Beautiful poems! Posted on my blog!


----------



## fick209

Kprimm, you are the poem master


----------



## stick

Keep the coming they are wonderful to read.


----------



## kprimm

*The witch*

The witch.......by KPRIMM

I dress in long black flowing robes
my black cat by my side,
At night you'll see me pass the moon
my broom stick is my ride.

I cast my spells and brew my brew's
and curses i will make,
and if they catch me for my crimes
they'll burn me at the stake.

So be aware when you pass near
and hold close to your TOT,
For if you glance away too long
They may end up in my pot.

I'll gather the ingredients
To make my Hellish stew,
and if you don't tread carefully
I'll cast my spell on you.

They call me Witch and that is fine
Cause that is what I am,
You'd best be leaving me alone
And i just might stay my hand.

So hurry up as you pass by
In dark shadows I'm unseen.
And watch the skies when you go out
This year on Halloween.


----------



## kprimm

*Vampire is my name*

Vampire is my name.....by KPRIMM

I live off living creatures,
I'm an undead parasite,
I'll sip the nectar of your blood,
When I come for you tonight.

I travel in the shadows,
Do my best to shun the light,
I only do my feeding,
In the darkness of the night.

Please invite me in your home,
I'll share my pain with you,
Just one small bite is all it takes,
And you'll never be the same.

Hear my children of the night,
Such sweet music they make,
The only way to stop me,
Is to pierce me with a Stake.

I have the strength of ten men,
And if you dare to meet my gaze,
You'll do everything I ask,
My ever loyal slave.

So just invite me in your house,
You'll never be the same,
And now you will be just like me,
And vampire is your name.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I went off this site for a few minutes after reading the witch poem to scan a document and now there's ANOTHER poem! You are one crankin' poetry machine, K!


----------



## kprimm

I worte them both today


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i love that vampire poem...sure, i'll invite you in. i wanna be a vampire too!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Wicked Good! How's the book coming?!


----------



## kprimm

Have written many many more poems and starting on some short stories. I did start a book and it is coming along nicely.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We're rooting for you, K!


----------



## Goblin

I read some of your poems on Halloween Forum didn't know there were more here.
I love your stuff.


----------



## kprimm

Thank you guys and gals for your kind words and your support, it really does mean alot to me especially coming from all you. I never thought i was good enough to try to write for anyone other than myself. I think it is time for me to take the chance with my haunting. I am writing this book now and continue to build halloween props. I am working on my own web page where i can offer custom built props, custom voice tracks and halloween poems with my book. I hope i can keep up this pace, i work on it all every day, but i have a vision and i have the drive, so I'll just see where it takes me. I thank you all for the encouragement you have given me so far, that is what helps drive me to continue. You are all great.


----------



## fick209

I have completely enjoyed every single poem you have posted here, love the 2 new poems especially the Witch. Keep on writing, you have great talent!! Good luck on the book and the web page


----------



## kprimm

*A new poem for my forum pals.*

Hello everyone, I have abunch of new poems written that i might put out in another book some day. But I want to share this one right now with you all.I think this poem will relate to everyone here.Hope you all enjoy.

After Halloween.............By Kprimm

I'm staring out my window and I'm feeling down and out
Just last night was Halloween with people all about.
Trick or treating taking place and fun in every scare
Now the yard is empty and my eyes are filled with tears.

The magic is so fleeting and it goes by OH so fast
I wonder why the magic of October just can't last.
But then I have to tell myself that's part of why it's great
And why I look so forward to this time to celebrate.

I find myself reliving Halloween night in my mind
and inside I'm just aching that theres none now here to find.
This vicious heartbroke cycle always lasts about three days
But then I start to celebrate in other ghoulish ways.

I quickly start to planning on just what I'll do next year
And all the brand new props I'll build, a brand new batch of fear.
I'll check online on Hauntforum to see just what is new
It's filled with haunters just like me who feel just like I do.

So even though It's over now we all played our small part
I'll always do my very best to keep it in my heart.
So I'll just keep on planning and every day I'll dream
I just can't wait for next year for another Halloween.


----------



## hpropman

Hey I like that a lot! pretty much sums up how we all feel after the big day.


----------



## trishaanne

Very good!


----------



## scareme

I loved your poem, but I'm not usually sad the day after Halloween. I'm up early and out to hit the sales, amazed at how much my car can hold, and trying to hide it before my husband comes home. I plan out my trip the way my sisters do on the day after Thanksgiving. It's usually when I start taking down the decorations that it hits me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Another gem, K!


----------



## madmomma

Another fanciful poem. I too get a little down after Halloween only because I really dislike dismantling everything and trying to find more places to store my newer decorations! Keep them coming Kprimm!


----------



## fick209

Another wonderfully written piece, thanks for sharing with all of us!


----------



## kprimm

*Trick r treat sam*

Ok guys i just had to share this one with all of you here. I think only people who have seen and love this movie will like this one, so here it is....hope you all enjoy it.

Trick r treat sam.......by KPRIMM

Halloween comes once each year
there's things that you must do
follow the traditions
and make sure you follow through

Sam is the enforcer
and he isn't here to play
Blow out your pumpkin early
and he'll surely make you pay

Observe all the customs
and be sure to pay respect
or you may just find a pumpkin sucker
slashed across your neck

His appearance is decieving
he looks like a little kid
but underneath that burlap hood
a demon spawn is hid

So carve your pumpkin carefully
and be sure to lite him bright
make sure you pass out candy
and you'll make it through this night

So if you ignore my warnings
and you just don't give a damn
your sure to get a visit
from pajama wearing SAM.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I haven't seen the movie, but I still like the poem


----------



## HauntCast

Kprimm, If Dr. Dre laid down a beat and 50 Cent spit some rhymes, I smell at least 3 Top 40 hits.


----------



## madmomma

HauntCast said:


> Kprimm, If Dr. Dre laid down a beat and 50 Cent spit some rhymes, I smell at least 3 Top 40 hits.


What he said... (I already was singing it "rap style" in my head, and I don't even like rap!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

K, man you never cease to amaze me with your talent!! Awesome rhymes, and you hit it perfectly with the day after Halloween. I've never scene the Halloween Sam movie, but the rhyme is super cool!!


----------



## kprimm

Thank you everyone I'm glad you all enjoy them.


----------



## kprimm

*Tha magic of the carver*

Here is a new poem for all my forum pals, hope you all like it, and have a great Halloween!

The magic of the carver.......by KPRIMM

I love to see the faces as they stare in total awe,
At the magic I've created with my pumpkin carving saw.

A pumpkin is just a pumpkin when it's setting in a field
But becomes a Jack-o-lantern when my carving skills I weild.

I just may carve a witch this year or a scary haunted house,
Perhaps a glowing scary face or black cat with a mouse.

So many possibilities to pluck forth from my mind,
The pumpkins magic will appear with just a little time.

Come by at night this HAlloween, just drop on by my place,
My pumpkin will be waiting there to bring a smile to your face.

Every year I greet them and they stare with slacken jaw,
At the magic I've created with my pumpkin carving saw.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I dub you Poet Laureate of Haunt Forum


----------



## fick209

Another fantastic poem, thanks for sharing!


----------



## kprimm

*The Demon*

The Demon.....by KPRIMM

Late at night when I'm in bed
And trying to catch some sleep
I feel an evil presence there
It's eyes are watching me

I lay there terrified
And pull the covers over head
And then I feel the weight
Of something setting on my bed

I try to scream but terror takes me
As I sweat and shake
As icy fingers touch my throat
Help me! for heavens sake

All at once it lets me go
And rasps an evil laugh
I'll head to church when morning comes
And pray for my sins past

Two weeks later I believed
That all was going well
When darkness fell I heard a sound
From something out of Hell

In twisted tongues I heard it speak
Directly in my ear
I'll take your soul to Hell with me
And I will teach you fear

All at once I stood before
A vile twisted thing
And in the darkness of my room
I felt the demons sting

I felt my life force leaving
As my blood spilled on the floor
And now your soul is mine to take
You'll see this Earth no more

In hissing taunting evil words
The demon said to me
God can only help you fool
If you truly Believe.......


----------



## kprimm

*Evil is afoot*

Something new to start the year off right. This one will make it into book #3,hope you all enjoy it.

Evil is afoot........by KPRIMM

Theres evil afoot on the hills of the moors
So watch out for the goblins and keep locked indoors
And the phantom ships sail past the cliffs and the shores
And the ones pure of heart are not heard from no more.

The skeletons burst from their crumbling tombs
While werewolves stand howling beneath the full moon
A coven of witches fly past on their brooms
While devils prepare to bring mortals their doom.

The vampires sip as they're quenching their thirst
While the evil ones plot and their souls become cursed
And though death may take you there's fates that are worse
So hope they stay put in the back of the hearse.

A gaggle of spooks and some galloping ghouls
The veils at it's thinnest now follow the rules
To talk to the spirits the Ouija's the tool
The door that is opened brings doom to the fools.

Those fleet of foot may escape with their life
from the maniac hiding there weilding the knife
Stay out of the shadows and stick to the light
If you dare to venture forth out in the night.

So listen Ye well to the words that I tell
Cause there's evil afoot and it's casting it's spell
If you answer it's call it will take you to Hell
So by all you hold dear to you,listen Ye well.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Book 3 - man, you are on a roll!


----------



## fick209

I like it! Curious...how many poems do you write within a year???


----------



## autumnghost

Awesome!

'k I'm a moron. Where are the first 2 books?


----------



## Hauntiholik

autumnghost said:


> Awesome!
> 
> 'k I'm a moron. Where are the first 2 books?


Book 1

Book 2


----------



## RoxyBlue

And they're well worth a read, Autumn. The man knows how to do poetry


----------



## kprimm

*The legend of curly bill*

Heres a new poem I wrote, hope you all like it.

THE LEGEND OF CURLY BILL BY:KPRIMM

They said He'd never do it
Said he didn't have the guts
They said he'd chicken out before he went

His face showed no emotion
As he buttoned up his coat
Into the rain filled night he up and went

All around the tavern
all the patrons stopped and stared
And you could hear the dropping of a pin

What started out as friendly jest
Had just become much more
In the tavern called the swarthy drunken inn

They said the crypt was haunted
By an evil nasty ghost
It sat there in the graveyard on a hill

All the locals shunned the place
And none would venture close
But the legend wouldn't stop ol' curly bill

In the tavern on the moors
The night All Hallows eve
The others said ol' curly Bill was yellow

Curly shot a fiery look
And yelled "I fear no man"
"wether he's alive or a dead fellow"

He stood right up defiantly
And looked about to fight
He said I'll go to that old crypt
And there I'll spend the night
And curly bill he went all right
And got himself A ghostly fright
For in that crypt with Curly Bill
A ghostly form came into sight

Now you may doubt this story
And you may say it's untrue
But the story is still told here by and by

So if you think you're brave enough
To sleep there in that crypt
Tell ol' Curly Bill we all said hi

To keep yourself among the living
Guard against the night
And be wary of the foolish things you do

Ol' Curly bill was foolish
And the legend he dismissed
And now ol' Curly Bill's a legend too.


----------



## The_Caretaker

Another good one


----------



## Dark Angel 27

loving it!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Has a very Americana folktale feel to it - well done


----------



## Revenant

_clap clap clap clap clap clap_


----------



## kprimm

*Jack of the Lantern*

Just a little something to hopefully get you all more in the mood. I got the idea for this one while driving up to get pizza for dinner.

Jack of the Lantern BY:kprimm

Old Jack thought he'd trick the Devil
And he tricked him well
Jack was not allowed in Heaven
And now was barred from Hell

Jack was given one hot coal
And sent upon his way
At night you'll see his turnip glow
Until this very day

Roam O' Jack O' lantern
Roam forever through the night
All alone you roam the Earth
With just your glowing light

He roams the Earth at night
Without A place to call his own
A lonely shade with glowing gourd
Forever cursed to roam

There is no final rest for Jack
With his turnip light of shame
The Jack O' Lantern that you lite
That's how it got it's name

Roam O' Jack O' lantern
Roam forever through the night
All alone you roam the Earth
With just your glowing light


----------



## scareme

I love it. I wish I had grandchildren so I could read this to them. It's the kind of tradition I'd like to set.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good job, K!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Wonderful.


----------



## tot13

You are incredibly talented, KP


----------



## The_Caretaker

Another great one, keep up the good work


----------



## fick209

I like!!! Well done!!!


----------



## skeletonowl

I love poetry!  I really liked this great job! When you come out with a book of Halloween poetry let us all know!


----------



## RoxyBlue

skeletonowl said:


> I love poetry!  I really liked this great job! When you come out with a book of Halloween poetry let us all know!


He has at least two out First one is mentioned here:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=21268

And second one here:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=23767


----------



## kprimm

*The Ghost...Alone*

This one came to me today, so here it is for you to enjoy.

The Ghost...Alone BY:KPRIMM

I roam the house, I roam the graveyard,
and I roam the grounds

And though there is no life in me
I make my nightly rounds

I miss the warmth of summer days
And cold rain on my skin
Alone amongst the tombstones
And the plaster walls within

I lived my life and lived it well
But now my time is spent
And now for all eternity
I wonder where it went

I linger now in shades of grey
And cling to, used to be
In shadows I observe the world
My earthly bonds set free

I dwell now in this lonely place
Among this ethereal host
The sweet touch of the living
Is the thing I miss the most

And though I walk beside you now
I do not make A sound
I'm trapped in this forgotten place
Till my remains are found

The foolish few who venture here
To act upon A dare
Will shed the life they cling to
When they see my form appear

They call me ghost,they call me shade
They call me by my name
I walk among the dead now
And to me it's all the same

The laughter of the living
So beautiful, it stings
Emotions never known again
A cold unliving thing

So live the life your living now
And cherish every day
The touch of death comes closer
With the passing of each day


----------



## The_Caretaker

The HauntForum Poet Laureate strikes again


----------



## CreeepyCathy

awesome, as always.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Kprimm, just discovered this and a few others you have out here...very enjoyable reads!


----------



## hauntedkimmy

Nicely written, very poetic indeed! Well done!


----------



## kprimm

*A Haunting we will go*

Got inspired again while working on my new book.Started jotting down some lines and ten minutes later....voila! Hope you all like it.

A HAUNTING WE WILL GO...BY:KPRIMM

Oh, the joy, the utter fun
Spending Halloween with everyone
There'll be no trick here left undone
A haunting till' the mornings come

We'll stalk the yard to raise some scares
And knock on doors in ghostly pairs
With scary stories told and shared
No haunting effort too great spared

We'll haunt until the night is through
Not one will rest, It's what we do
For Halloween we will stay true
Together bound with haunting glue

One night A year, we love it so
The gangs all here c'mon let's go
Our hardwork on display to show
And now A haunting we will go


----------



## RoxyBlue

Another cute one, K


----------



## stick

Another outstanding job.


----------



## The_Caretaker

Another great one


----------



## kprimm

*Halloween blanket*

Here is my newest for you all to peruse.

Halloween Blanket......BY:KPRIMM

It's time to watch A scary movie
Sitting on the couch
A thunderstorm is raging just outside

skeletons are hanging in the windows
Across the street
And A pumpkin on the porch is grinning wide

Scary shows are on t.v.
About Bigfoot and ghosts
Outside the leaves are blowing down the street

But in my house I'm safe and sound
Content here on my couch
With my blanket from my neck down to my feet

Halloween Blanket
wrapped around me tight
Keeps me safe from all the things
That go bump in the night

I think about the scary things
Around this time each year
I don't know why it fascinates me so

But each year I embrace it
And I always look for more
And my love for Halloween just seems to grow

Peering out my window
As the storm begins to grow
I think I see A figure by my tree

I bolt back from the window
And I jump up on the couch
And wrap my blanket tightly around me

Halloween Blanket
Wrapped around me tight
Keep me safe from all the things
That go bump in the night


----------



## Spooklights

I like it!


----------



## The_Caretaker

Another great one


----------



## fick209

Another fantastic poem!!!


----------



## PirateLady

Great job.... loved it.


----------



## Death's Door

I love reading your poems.


----------



## kprimm

*Elenore!*

Here is my newest Poem for book three. I'm sharing it with all of you here early, I hope you all like it.

ELENORE!....................BY:KPRIMM

The lonely girl was teased and shunned by nearly everyone
To bring her pain and misery was how they had their fun
She never hurt A single soul just wanted to be loved
But now she rots down underground, while they still walk above.

It's true the girl was different, but A kindly soul was she
But they teased her and they called her witch and hung her from A tree
Their heartless act it cut her deep just like A sharpened knife
The trick they played on her that night,went wrong and took her life.

And in the girls last dying breath she looked upon each one
And cursed them for their hatred and the evil they had done
The cowards ran away that night and swore they'd all be silent
Her curse swore that she'd track each one and pay them back with violence.

The gates of death swung open and her soul went on its way
To track them all down one by one, and in turn make each pay
When darkness fell upon the town she knew the time had come
So she left the lonely graveyard so her vengeance could be done.

They thought that they had heard the last of poor sweet Elenore
Safely lying in their beds behind the locked wood door
The living they are filled with sin,and these sinned more than most
Barred iron gates and locked wood doors mean nothing to A ghost.

She floated right into his room and stood beside his bed
A fleeting glimpse of Elenore and soon the fool was dead
Now his soul would also feel the coldness of the grave
And that left just three others, and the other three would pay.

She could not leave the graveyard when the sun shone overhead
But time, it doesn't mean A thing, sweet Elenore is dead
She watches as they go about their business every day
But when darkness falls, they'll hear her call, by GOD she'll make them pay.

The night it came so quickly as her awful vengeance grew
She floated through the bedroom wall of victim number two
His face was froze in terror lying lifeless on the floor
As A smile slowly crossed the face of dear sweet Elenore.

Another night another victim the scene played out the same
And now there was just one soul left for Elenore to claim
The last one knew that she was next, that Elenore would come
And so she took her own life at the barrel of A gun.

Her work was done, or so it seemed, and now her soul could rest
But every night her ghost came back, she liked the darkness best
The gentle soul that once was there will not be seen no more
Replaced by awful vengeance in the soul of ELENORE!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Very dark in tone, but done well, K.

Don't nobody mess with Elenore!:jol:


----------



## The_Caretaker

Another good one, always enjoyable


----------



## fick209

I don't think I've read a poem of yours that I don't like


----------



## kprimm

Glad to hear it Fick, thank you.


----------



## GothicCandle

fick209 said:


> I don't think I've read a poem of yours that I don't like


Agreed


----------



## kprimm

*The Faith of Linus*

Well here is the newest and last poem to go into Primmsylvania prose book 3.
I thought I would share with all of you. The third book will be ready soon.

The Faith of Linus.....by:KPRIMM

I'll sit here in this pumpkin patch
I'm glad it's so sincere
I wait here every Halloween
For the Great Pumpkin to appear

All the others have no faith
They point and laugh at me
And if they do it one more time
I'll yell and flash my teeth

Every single Halloween 
I wait here all night long
I'll be right here to greet him
With my pumpkin carol songs

They all say he'll never come
Great pumpkin isn't real
But he'll bring toys to the faithful
That's the Great pumpkins deal

Poor old Charlie every year
Goes up and down the block
And all he gets to show for it
Is A sack that's full of rocks

Me and Charlie both believe
Each year we take our place
We're teased by all the others
But they'll never shake our faith

Year after year I sit and wait
And each year it's the same
I've never seen Great pumpkin yet
A beagles all that came

Sally came and joined me once
But I ended up alone
You never ever want to see
The fury of A woman scorned

I know they think I'm stupid
And I do some stupid things
But he respects sincerity
And toys are what he'll bring

I'll sit here in this pumpkin patch
There's nothing I can do
Maybe this will be the year
Oh, Great Pumpkin... Where are you?


----------



## The_Caretaker

Another good one


----------



## RoxyBlue

This brings back memories of all those Peanuts cartoons we used to watch as kids. Poor Linus - ever faithful indeed


----------



## Death's Door

I love reading your poems!!!


----------



## kprimm

*Halloween return*

Here is a new poem I wrote today based off of old Halloween beliefs.

Halloween Return.....BY:KPRIMM

The ones you loved so many years
Again this night return
So open up your door this night
And let your candle burn

There is no need to fear this night
The returning of the dead
Guide your family home again
where once they laid their head

They've all gone on where we can't go
Whether family or friend
But this one night of Halloween
We'll see them all again

Stand there at your thresh hold
And extend your open arms
The dead come back to greet you
Not meaning any harm

On this night the veil is thin
Which blocks the other side
Happily they return this night
Back to the place they died

So light your guiding candle
And invite them in your door
when Halloween is over
You will see them all no more


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nicely done, K. I suspect if the dead showed up at my door, I'd have a moment of "Oh crap" even if I did know who they were


----------



## Bone Dancer

I agree, nicely done.


----------



## The_Caretaker

As always enjoyable, good work


----------



## kprimm

*A Bunch of Hocus Pocus*

Well, one of my all time favorite films for the Halloween season is Disneys Hocus Pocus. I have watched this film more times than I could count and it always leaves me feeling happy and thinking about Halloween. Anyway I wrote A new poem dedicated to this awesome film and I thought I would share it with you all. I hope you like it.

A Bunch Of Hocus Pocus.....BY:KPRIMM

Max and Dani Dennison were new to Salem town
Their family had just moved there from L.A.
Now Max was fond of Allison and loved her Yabos too
But he didn't get along with ICE and Jay

Max was sitting there in school, the time was HAlloween
When the story of the Sandersons came up
It's just A bunch of Hocus Pocus none of it is true
He laughed and said "It's local legend stuff"

Halloween night had come and time to trick or treat
Max went with Dani young and eager
Up and down the streets they went, Dani was A witch
And Max went dressed up as A little leaguer

Their sacks were filling pretty fast and both were having fun
When they turned around and there was ICE and Jay
They wanted Dani's candy and she told them off real good
And her brother Max stepped in to save the day

They resumed their trick or treating and they came upon A house
It was huge, they hit the jack pot here for sure
While standing there with handfulls of candy from the dish
Down the stairs came Allison so pure

The three of them went out that night to test the local lore
To see if all the witch stuff might be true
They entered the old witch shack, and they saw the witches book
And they also saw the Black Flame candle too

Now Max was feeling fiesty and against what he'd been told
He lit the Black Flame Candle there and then
Well the floor it started shaking with A rumble and A roar
And through the front door came the Sandersons

They tried to hide inside the house awaiting their escape
But the witches had them cornered in their den
But Max was pretty crafty and he held his lighter high
And the Burning Rain of Death is what he sent

The witches thought that they were dead and fell upon the floor
They thought the Rain of Death had brought their slaughter
But Winnifred she realized that the boy had tricked them good
He had brought the witches down with naught but water

Now in the van they drove away and sped off down the road
Trying to escape from certain doom
But just as they were feeling good and thinking they were safe
Along came winny chasing on her broom

Now the kids got an idea so they led them to the school
And with A tape recorder tricked them well
And when the witches tried to pounce they locked them in an oven
And they sent the witches three straight back to Hell

Now witches are A nasty lot and mighty hard to kill
So all the kids had done was made them mad
They tracked the children to the dance they held on Halloween
With no escape the children would be had

Now Max he tried to warn them and he jumped up on the stage
He thought that this would be his only chance
But everyone there thought his warning was A prank
And the witches spell made them forever dance

Now many years ago the witches cursed poor Thackery
As A black cat he would live forever more
But this was their undoing because Binx became their friend
And he helped the kids escape right out the door

He led them to the cemetery, this was Hallowed ground
And he led the children down into the crypt
The witches couldn't set foot here, cause it's against the rules
So they figured they had given them the slip

The witches they were crafty and they got themselves A plan
As they wickedly looked at one another
And through the ground A zombie burst, Billy was his name
He used to be Ol' Winnys cheating lover

But Billy he was different from the other zombies there
And he hated winny with undying passion
He decided he would help the kids, and this made Winny mad
So she kicked off Billys head in witchy fashion

Now they made A circle round A grave and ringed the thing with salt
They put sweet little Dani there inside
But the witches broke the circle and they snatched the little girl
They would drain her life right there before they died

They tried to force their witchy potion right down Dani's throat
As she sat there in the air on Winny's broom
But once again Ol' Binx showed up and knocked it from her hand
And with this act the cat had sealed their doom

Max grabbed up the potion and he drank it's contents down
Now the choice was made and it was done
Now they'd have to take his life force, Dani would be safe
And they all prayed for the coming of the sun

Just in time the sun appeared and rose high in the sky
It Peeked above the trees and brightly shone
Sarah and Mary magically poofed away
And in the graveyard Winny turned to stone

Billy laid back in his grave to take his rest again
When A little voice called out to Thackery
There stood Emily white as snow, she'd come to take him home
And with A kiss told Dani, do not cry for me


----------



## The Halloween Lady

My kids and I love that movie too. Nice job!


----------



## The_Caretaker

Another classic


----------



## octoberist

*Great Poem!*

When is your book of Halloween poems coming out!? I will be first in line to get one! Unless somebody gets there real early and camps out over night to be the first one in line. I wouldn't be able to do that. I would just come as early as I could before work. Just make it out: "To My Best Halloween Friend, Octoberist." And I would get one for all my friends! What is it about Halloween that lends itself to wonderful poetry? This poem ranks right up there with The Legend of Sleepy Hollow except I would have to say I like yours better because The Legend of Sleepy Hollow (or TLoSH for short) does not rhyme so it is technically not a poem in my eye.

I don't like the smutty part about yabos tho, so change that is there is actually a book.


----------



## GhoulishGadgets

We love that movie too - watched it many times since the kids we're young, the youngest is now 15 and we still love it !!
We're about to watch it this weekend or next as we're getting into the Halloween mood..

Si


----------



## fick209

another job well done, kprimm!


----------



## kprimm

*Scared to death*

I have posted a few more poems and forgot about this thread. Maybe one of you nice Mods can put the other poems back in here for me. Any way here is a new one for you to enjoy. Halloween is coming.

Scared to Death....By:Kprimm

The spooks all make their rounds tonight
And set my heart ta beatin
A creepy spectre out of sight
I don't want to be meetin

Bogies hide behind the trees
While witches fill the air
I need protectin Lordy please
From things that aren't quite there

Shadows move across the room
It scares me near to death
The dead come back to seal our doom
I hear their raspy breath

Jack o' Lanterns stand at guard
To keep the night at bay
Scarecrows moving in the yard
And Will o' Wisps at play

I'll get no sleep at all tonight
No sir, not a wink
My very soul is filled with fright
And I'm too scared to blink

I see a goblin scuttle by
He ducks behind the fence
The goose bumps on my skin rose high
I lost my common sense

In every noise I hear my doom
I await the banshees scream
I see them lurking in my room
This night of Halloween

Ghostly spirits moaning
As the witching hour starts
I hear their mournful droning
With the last beat of my heart


----------



## kprimm

*Universal Monsters*

Universal Monsters....By:KPRIMM

They're famous movie monsters
And they come from Hollywood
Don't make me choose my favorite
Because I don't think that I could

The werewolf prowls around
Beneath the light of the full moon
And the Creature swimming deep below
Beware the Black Lagoon

Dracula turns into a bat
And stalks the ink black night
Searching for a comely neck
So he can take a bite

The monsterous form of Frankenstein
Filling all with dread
He was sewn together
Using pieces of the dead

The mummy rising from his tomb
To act upon his curse
Or being chased by Mister Hyde
I'm not sure which is worse

Bela Lagosi as Dracula
He made us fear the night
And Boris Karloffs Frankenstein
He gave the monster life

Lon Chaney Jr. was the wolfman
He played him to a "T"
It makes me really happy
That he isn't chasing me

They're monsters that we've grown to love
Since early childhood
And they give meaning to the phrase
That being bad is good


----------



## fick209

I really like both of these!!! Especially the universal monsters, very cool!


----------



## kprimm

*Monsters we all Love to Hate*

Monsters we all Love to Hate....BY:KPRIMM

We'll start with Freddy Krueger, A Nightmare On Elm Street
There'll be no sleep for you tonight, there beneath the sheets

You'll see him when you're sleeping
And there's nothing you can do
With him around you'll never sleep again
One, two Freddy's coming for you
With just one slash your life is going to end

Next we move to Illinois, it's here we set the scene
Introducing Michael Myers the star of Halloween

He flipped his lid and killed his sister
Right on Halloween night
He hides his face behind a creepy mask
He terrorizes Haddonfield,Myers is his name
And Loomis tries to catch him in the act

Now let's all go camping out in nature with the trees
The date is Friday the Thirteenth, meet Jason Vorhees

Camp crystal lake is where it happened
Far back in the woods
While having sex,he drowned in the lake
Now behind a hockey mask machette in his hand
He kills because their lives are his to take

Now introducing Leather face from Texas to be sure
The smiling madman from the Texas chainsaw massacre

This maniac from Texas
Wears a mask of human skin
A chainsaw is the weapon he likes best
A psychopathic inbred does his killing just for fun
With Leatherface around there'll be no rest

Our next little player wears his Pj's up and down the street
Little Sam's the star of this one, it's called Trick R Treat

Little Sam looks safe enough
Behind his burlap mask
He wears red Pajamas, for Heavens sake
But blow out your pumpkin early and your world comes crashing down
He'll slash his sucker right across your face

Then right here's another name I'm sure you all will know
It's Norman Bates and he's a star, the star of Psycho

Norman Bates lives in a creepy house
Up on the hill
An only child Norman has no brother
Norman is a creepy guy he kills girls in the shower
And talks for hours with his dear dead mother

When you go on vacation you don't need to hear no whining
So Jack killed his whole family, the movie is the Shining

And then we have dear Jack
Who heard the voices in his head
He stalked his family there in the hotel
The voices told him do it, that's what dear Jack said
With an axe he sent his family straight to Hell

They say silence is golden, but in this case it's a sham
When you meet Hannibal Lecter from The Silence of The Lambs

Hannibal Lecter he's insane
But acts so calm and cool
He kills people but it's not for fun
He does it cause he's crazy, but you wont go to waste
Cause Hannibal will eat you when he's done

Did you ever have that special toy you played with every day?
Introducing Chucky, he's the star of Childs Play

Chucky is a living doll
A little ball of hate
Evil hides inside and that's a fact
Chucky's on a killing spree, no matter what you do
This little doll just keeps on coming back

The next guy is a demon and he's out to steal your peepers
He's the flying demon from the movie Jeepers Creepers

He's an evil demon
That just isn't quite complete
He takes the parts he needs by killing others
He needed some new eye balls so he tried to take the girls
But instead he went and took them from her brother

So many different monsters
That we've watched throughout the years
They've filled us all with phobias
And preyed upon our fears
And though they give us nightmares
We're all fans and think they're great
This creepy cast of characters
Are the ones we Love to Hate


----------



## kprimm

*Nothing but Footprints*

Nothing but Footprints....BY:KPRIMM

They talk in quiest whispers of the grave up on the hill

They shunned the place long years ago, and many fear it still

None will wlak the grounds at night especially Halloween

Scared to death of sounds they hear and ghostly footprints seen

An innocent was murdered and they threw him in the grave

They took him from his sweetheart and her love she freely gave

No one ever sees him they just hear his mournful sound

But you'll see where he's walking by his footprints on the ground

He wanders sad and lonely now without his lover true

But walk the graveyard late at night and he'll spend time with you

Lonliness resides in every fiber of his being

Only now remembered by his ghostly footprints seen

Did you see a shadow? I think I heard a sound

All at once appearing ghostly footprints on the ground

There's nowhere here for you to run, no place you'll be safe

The ghostly footprints follow you and match you pace for pace

Step by step at night he walks, trapped here by their crime

Ghostly footprints mark the ground until the end of time


----------



## kprimm

*They Only Moved The Stones*

Brand new poem, based off the idea in Poltergiest. I hope you all like it.

They Only Moved The Stones.....BY:KPRIMM

They built a brand new subdivision
With lots of brand new homes
They welcomed brand new families to their dreams

But shortly after moving in
They started hearing moans
And from the basement came the sounds of screams

They'd only had the house a week
When things began to move
And doors began to open by themselves

Pictures turned upon the walls
They saw deep claw like grooves
And religious objects thrown down from the shelves

The basement door would slam and bang
They heard crying from below
And in the attic thumps and bumps were heard

The upstairs hallway they avoided
None would dare to go
A Haunted house..but surely that's absurd

Ghostly figures from the basement
Walked the basement stairs
And started walking freely through the home

A graveyard right below the house
Where bodies laid in pairs
They only took the time to move the stones


----------



## RoxyBlue

Based on my favorite lines from the movie Good job, K!


----------



## kprimm

*Chiller Drive Inn*

This is a tribute to the Chiller Drive Inn crew.

Chiller Drive Inn.....BY:KPRIMM

It's chiller drive Inn time again, It's coming on t.v.
With Wolfman Mac and Boney Bob, it brings such joy to me
They host all the scary movies, every single week
And all the funny things they do, so come on take a peek
Wolfman Mac's the coolest dude, And that's why he's the star
He's known and loved by everyone, There's no one else on par
The story of the wolfman's there,It's known throughout the land
The mob they chased him out of town, With weapons in their hands
Now wolfman Mac ran through the woods, to make his get away
He came upon the drive inn, and met Boney Bob that day
Together they revived the drive inn, And they gave it a name
And Chiller Drive Inn quickly rose, to monsterific fame
So pop your self some pop corn, and go dig up a date
The show's about to start my friend, you're gonna be up late

check out my web site here
HTTP://primmsylvania.webs.com/


----------



## fick209

Holy crap, you'll have book 4 out in now time! I personally really like the footprints poem! Great job again on all of them!


----------



## The_Caretaker

enjoyable as always


----------



## kprimm

*I loved a Dead Girl*

Here is a brand new one, hope you all like it.

I Loved A Dead Girl.......BY:KPRIMM

I met her in the cemetery, dressed in a tattered gown
I couldn't understand her, she just made a gurgling sound
I asked her where she lived and she just pointed to the ground
I think she said she loved me, by the gurgle of her sound

I found her quite attractive, in a rotting kind of way
I'd take her home to mother, but I wonder what she'd say
I always pick her up at night, she sleeps during the day
Forlorn Cemetery is the place she likes to stay

Things were getting serious, and I thought that I just might
Try to start a family, but the timing wasn't right
Romantically she gurgled so I stayed with her that night
And now I live here with her, I received her zombie bite

Now we both sleep all day long, and dance beneath the moon
While the barn owl and the crickets play their ever nightly tune
The twinkle in her only eye can never flash to soon
Cause I'm her rotting bowel of love and she's my tarnished spoon


----------



## kprimm

*Halloween Heart*

Halloween Heart...BY:KPRIMM

Little Johnny Bennett was a frail little boy
His family didn't have much money, and he only had one toy
Halloween was coming and the costume contest too
He couldn't buy a costume, what was he to do?

His friends all had new costumes and excitement filled the air
They all teased Johnny Bennett, and they didn't even care
Johnny felt alone and sad while walking home that day
Through farmer Tanners pumpkin patch he cut through on the way

Farmer Tanner stopped the boy and told him "Son cheer up"
Take this pumpkin home with you tonight, and carve him up
Now johnny took the pumpkin home and did what he was told
And then he heard the pumpkin speak which chilled him to his soul

The pumpkin told him "Johnny, here's what we're gonna do"
"Halloween's not from a store, it lives inside of you"
"Now grab me up with both your hands and plop me on your head"
"You don't need a fancy costume, you got me instead"

He plopped the pumpkin on his head and it was just his size
He turned into a scarecrow right before his very eyes
Johnny Bennett danced along beneath the shining moon
As he headed to the party, he hummed a spooky tune

Johnny opened up the door, and then he pranced inside
And everybody in the room just stared with eyes gone wide
Johnny danced around the room and sang a spooky tune
He won the costume contest and he won the money too

The pumpkin told him "Johnny you were the winner from the start"
"You always carried Halloween with you in your heart"


----------



## scareme

Those are great. Thanks for sharing them with us. I love to see what new ideas are in your mind. Sometimes I get scared by what goes on in there. But I'm always entertained.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dead Girl is such a hoot, and so romantic in a Halloweeny way

And way to go, Johnny B!:jol:


----------



## kprimm

*Mama's China Doll*

Mama's China Doll......BY:KPRIMM

My poor sweet loving mother
Has been gone about a year
Her health it failed her and she passed away

While cleaning out my mothers things
I came upon a chest
And the china doll with which my mother played

The doll was dressed in tattered clothes
A large crack in its face
I decided I would keep it for myself

And though it had seen better days
It reminded me of mom
So I carefully sat the doll upon the shelf

I faintly heard the sound of crying
Lying in my bed
And through the night I heard it more and more

In the morning when I woke
I found an empty shelf
The china doll was setting on the floor

I put the doll back on the shelf
And walked across the room
And I could swear I saw it turn it's head

Once again at night
I could hear a childs cry
As I lay there shivering in bed

I felt the touch of little fingers
Lightly touch my skin
That can't be, there's no children here at all

I hear the sound of little feet
Running through the room
Beside my bed stood mama's china doll


----------



## The_Caretaker

More great ones


----------



## kprimm

Deaths Door.......BY:KPRIMM

This is the night, the veil is thin
So visit us, it's time again
Though we be dead, we're still your friend
Let deaths door open, come on in

Just cross on over, don't be scared
Your friends and family waiting there
Life and death tonight they meet
While costumed children roam the streets

It's just this one night of the year
The path between the realms is clear
The living and the dead are here
Halloween comes once each year

The dead and living mingle free
Cross back and forth so easilly
Look with your heart and you will see
The door of death unlocked for thee

The door stays open just so long
So do not tarry, move along
Exchange your hugs and wipe your eyes
At mornings light we say goodbye


----------



## kprimm

Out There Waiting......BY:KPRIMM

A banshee screams outside the door
While zombies rise beneath the floor
The werewolfs fangs are filled with gore
When nightmares come you'll sleep no more

Skeletons walk with bones a shaking
Devils come for souls a taking
An evile plan the witch is making
Out there in the dark they're waiting

Spirits float by barely seen
While Jack O' Lanterns glow and beam
And somewhere in the night, a scream
Beware tonight is Halloween

Shadows move across the sky
As something hairy scuttles by
You faintly hear a mournful cry
From someone that's already died

Imps and goblins rule the night
While Bogies plot just out of sight
A night of tricks, a night of fright
Beware and pray for mornings light

Bolt the front door of your home
For in the night the dead will roam
So lonely they just long for home
The dead so cold, the warmth of home

They surround you nearly everywhere
Behind the trees or in the air
You're never safe, they're always there
It's Halloween. you'd best Beware!


----------



## prestonjjrtr

Awesome job !!! Love your Halloween poetry !! Keep up the great work !! 

Do you have a poem for the miniature Halloween villages by Lemax and/or Department 56 ??


----------



## kprimm

The Gate.....BY:KPRIMM
Halloween's coming and again I will wait
Down the path in the woods by the old pickett gate
Where once I knew love, before a cruel twist of fate
The loss of my true love the beautiful Kate

Yes there by the gate is right where I'll be
In the dead of the night on Halloween eve
Under the moon by the gate she will be
Just one short night my love comes back to me

There at the gate my true love lost her life
In front of the home I had built for my wife
Her sweet life drained away from the slash of the knife
So i wait for her here on each Halloween night

I now walk alone nothing more than a shade
As I wait for that night to return to the gate
I long for my love who returns from the grave
And together we dance at the old pickett gate

I longingly dream of each Halloween night
With Kate in my arms as we dance in the night
The shackles of death are so stubbornly tight
But they fall away loosely on Halloween night

I aimlessly wander in grief from my loss
Of the sweet love of Kate and the years that were lost
Too steep a price, what a terrible cost
Dreams that were shattered, and love that was lost

Now come each October I desperately wait
For Halloween night where I sit at the gate
I wait for my true love the beautiful Kate
As we share an embrace at the old pickett gate


----------



## The_Caretaker

another great one


----------



## kprimm

Ok, Here's one i wrote for Thanksgiving, hope you guys like it.

Thanksgiving.....BY:KPRIMM

Wake up early in the morning
The parade is on t.v.
A day of family and good food
A thirty pound turkey

The kitchen is alive today
With lots of help to spare
In the oven, on the stove
There's good food everywhere

Thanksgiving's such a special time
The very end of fall
So thankful for so many
But we thank GOD most of all

We get so busy in our lives
Our blessings go unseen
Be thankful for each thing you have
That's what thanksgiving means

As you take your place
Around the table here today
Thank God for everybody here
And those who passed away

Share an extra smile
And a funny story too
It's not about the turkey
But the people next to you.


----------



## RoxyBlue

So true, K - Thanksgiving is indeed about the people we love who share our lives.


----------



## kprimm

And one light hearted one for Thanksgiving

Un-lucky clucker....BY:KPRIMM

Why can't I be a wood chuck?
All they do is chuck some wood
No one eats a wood chuck
Cause they don't taste any good

How about a porcupine?
With a coat of quills galore
You wont find him on a dinner table
That's a fact, for sure

Why can't they all eat ostrich?
There's a lot of meat on him
They could fill their plates a couple times
And still go back again

Pigs are really good to eat
Why can't they all eat ham?
But no, they all want turkey
And they just don't give a damn
I swear I hate Thanksgiving
I don't care for it all
Why, just last year those people
Came and ate my uncle Paul

Gobble gobble, heck
How bout a cocka-doodle-doo?
This year skip the turkey
I hear chicken tastes good too

So have a little mercy
You don't need to eat me now
There's more to eat than turkey
How about a piece of cow?


----------



## kprimm

Yard Haunter BY:KPRIMM

I'm sitting at my work bench
Planning out the years new scares
The creepy thoughts run through my head
I'm master of the living dead
My creatures will infest my yard
And all my work I'll share

Now things don't always go right
And sometimes I make mistakes
I'll toil away to get it right
For Halloween's a special night
And when they see my yard this year
They'll all think that it's great

I really can't explain it
Why I do the things I do
My creative juices flow, no doubt
My monsterous visions wanting out
I bring them all to life this night
And I share them all with you

I make no money, not a dime
I do it all for free
When they all come by my place
With great big smiles on their face
I smile back and gently wave
And they wave back to me


----------



## kprimm

The Riches Of The Dead BY:KPRIMM

Six feet of Earth lay overhead
A snug wood box all lined in red
A small lace pillow for our head
These are the riches of the dead

The same old set of rotting clothes
The earth worm living in our nose
Upon our grave they place a rose
Our name in stone the tombstone shows

Our bodies buried none to see
Yet still we walk on ethereally
And though your eyes they cannot see
We still live on eternally

So when you think that hardships fall
At what you have, be thankful all
For when you hear the reapers call
None escape they answer all

Six feet of Earth lay overhead
A snug wood box all lined in red
A small lace pillow for our head
These are the riches of the dead


----------



## The_Caretaker

A couple more good ones


----------



## kprimm

Here is a brand new poem I just wrote today. I really like this one, as I think it really sums me up and how I feel about this wonderful holiday. I hope you all like it.

Halloween's The Reason I Was Born.....BY:KPRIMM

Tonight's the night
It's back again
The night belongs to me

Prepare yourself
To be Amazed
At everything you see

Everything before you
Is a product from my mind
Built to bring you all some spooky fun

I'm the Maddest Hatter
I'm the Doctor Frankenstein
I'm the very reason that you've come

There's no need to bring money
You don't need a word of thanks
I do everything I do with Haunting style

I do it all for you
And yet I do it all for me
My reimbursement's there in every smile

I'm the creepy Captain
I'm the ringmaster of fear
I'm the coolest scary dude you've ever seen

I'm right here in my element
There's horror in my blood
I am the shining star on Halloween

I'm the glowing candle in the pumpkin
I'm the monster man
I'm the overseer of the yard

I'm the chill in Autumn air
The Trick in Trick Or Treat
I never stop I am a true die hard

Autumn's in my very soul
My blood runs black and orange
The vitamins I take are candy corn

There's decorations in my eyes
A pumpkin in my heart
And Halloween's the reason I was born


----------



## kprimm

Here is a new poem I just wrote, this one was inspired from the memories of me and my brother trick or treating on Halloween night together. I hope you all like it.

Side by Side By:KPRIMM

Tonight's the night we've waited for
A night that's like no other
And through the streets of town we go
It's just me and my brother

The night has quickly fallen
There's a stiff breeze in the air
The blowing leaves crunch underfoot
As pumpkins watch and stare

I'm dressed as a Goblin
And my brother is a Ghoul
To fill our sacks with candy
Is this nights only rule

Side by side we roam the night
And monsters fill the streets
Above the spooky sounds you hear
The chorus Trick Or Treat

Tonight's a night of mystery
And scary things we've seen
The ultimate adventure
For tonight is Halloween

Side by side and house to house
With magic in the air
It's time to trick, it's time to treat
It's time to get a scare

The greatest gift of Autumn
Is the night of Halloween
Come with me brother, side by side
And share this night with me

Together we're invincible
And what a haunting sight
Side by side we walk
And face the horrors of the night

The hours quickly pass
And soon the magic disappears
Side by side we walk back home
And dream about next year


----------



## Wildcat

Awesome poem. Sounds like a perfect memory.


----------



## kprimm

Next year.......BY:KPRIMM

Next year, I'll take vacation
On a great Hawaiian cruise
Next year, I'll learn an instrument
I've always wanted to
Next year, I'll start a hobby
There's a lot of things I like
Next year, I'll spend more time outside
Putting miles on my bike
Next year, I'll watch that movie
Because I havent seen it yet
Next year, I will take a chance
I'll go and place my bet
Next year, I'll get married
Because it's time to settle down
Next year, I plan to have a child
Following me around
Next year, I'll spend more time with friends
And family and such
Next year, I'll attend church more
I havent been there much
Next year, we'll buy a swimming pool
I always said we should
Next year, we'll go camping
At a nice spot in the woods
Next year, is what he always said
Each year it was the same
Late last night he passed away
And next year never came


----------



## kprimm

The Best Seat In The House......BY:KPRIMM

They all feel a little bit sorry for me
Of that I have no doubt
But what they don't realize is
I have the best seat in the house

Grandma's getting old I heard them 
Having trouble getting about
We have an easy job for her
She can pass the candy out

It's the best job that they could have gave me
I told them loud and clear
I'm holding what they all desire
The reason that they're here

I'm setting in my favorite seat
My blanket on my lap
A plastic cauldron at my feet
It's filled with this and that

Trick Or Treat I hear them scream
While waiting for thier treat from me
I reach into my cauldron there
And pluck a treat for them to share

I see every child, every costume of the night
All the fairy princesses, and creatures of the night
Every child shares a simple fleeting bond with me
A memory of Trick Or Treat we share on Halloween

You need someone to pass the candy?
I will gladly raise my hand
Grandma's got the candy treats
Yea, Grandma is The Man

Every little beaming face just smiles ear to ear
When I drop that special treat into thier sack
I find myself now waiting for this special night each year
As I wait for all the children to come back


----------



## The_Caretaker

love the sentament


----------



## fick209

It's always a good day when I get to read a new poem by kprimm!


----------



## kprimm

Through The Pumpkins Eyes....By:KPRIMM

Suddenly I spring to life for I have just been lit
My glowing heart of fire on the porch steps where I sit
The windows of my glowing soul see all in shades of Orange
And through the night of Halloween my candle keeps me warm

Triangle eyes though not quite even, see all just the same
And looking out upon the yard, the children all have came
I see them fully from a distance costumes old and new
And as they pass along my side they leave my field of view

I only see what's there before me, a slice of Halloween
A smile always on my face, and it's enough for me
I only have one night to live before I rot away
But my memory will last forever, In their hearts I'll stay

In and out of view they pass triangle window frames
Each smiling childs face reflected in my candle flame
So many look upon my face of hand carved pumpkin flesh
And smiling I look back at each to greet each one I've met

And though my time here quickly fades just like my candles flame
I've played my part however small in Halloweens great game
Life looks great from where I sit, I quickly realize
To see the sights of Halloween, through the pumpkins eyes


----------



## RoxyBlue

A charming one, K


----------



## The_Caretaker

Always enjoyable


----------



## fick209

I like that one! Nicely done, kprimm!


----------



## kprimm

Let Your Morton Out....BY:KPRIMM

Old man Mr. Morton has the best house on the street
Every year I stop there first when I go Trick or Treat
So many decorations, man it's really pretty neat

He's got a creepy graveyard set up, Zombies everywhere
The bushes full of monster eyes that look at you and stare
If you go in his Haunted house you're sure to get a scare

The pumpkins spread around his yard give off a spooky glow
And he's got a set up in the tree that plays a monster show
The Reaper standing by his fence will scream and start to grow

On his porch he has a ghost that glows a spooky blue
As soon as you get close to it, it shakes and starts to move
The creature by his Willow tree is covered in green goo

Old man Morton does it right when you go Trick or Treat
He gives out giant candy bars they're Oh, so sticky sweet
We thank you Mr. Morton for the best house on the street

He's loved by every single kid here in the neighborhood
They cut his grass, take out the trash, and help him gather wood
And when he offers them some cash, they smile and say "It's good"

The children are in mourning now, they heard the news today
Good old Mr. Morton last night, finally passed away
In each childs heart in town, there hung a cloud of grey

We're going to meet at Mortons house,the message they would send
With heavy hearts we gather, we have lost our haunting friend
All of you know what to do, we'll meet tonight again

Each child went home with tear filled eyes, and then each child drew
A picture from their memories,and a piece of candy too
As dusk fell there at Mortons house the child army grew

Each child took their picture, and they knew just what to do
They placed them all around the house and said "this is for you"
And on the porch each child left a piece of candy too

Mr. Morton you're our friend, our friend you'll always be
Each year we'll come to visit you, right here on Halloween
The kindness that you showed us, lives on in our memories

The effort that you put in is the joy that you get out
The memories you create for others, is what it's all about
So go out there this year and let your Mr. Morton out!


----------



## Copchick

What a true delight to read your poems! Absolutely inspiring, sentimental and so fun to read! Thanks for sharing your talent.


----------



## The_Caretaker

A ade to all the haunters on the forums


----------



## Pumpkin5

:crykin:kprimm...why did Mr. Morton have to die?......
...that is so sad....but it is very heartwarming what all the kids did...I actually teared up...but I am a mush-face when it comes to sad stories....


----------



## kprimm

The Whole World Thinks I'm Crazy.....BY:KPRIMM

Are you crazy man, it's April
What the heck is wrong with you
I'm not sure I understand
I'm doing what I do

I looked out my back window
There's a monster in your hard
You ought to build yourself one too
It isn't very hard

Man we're doing Easter eggs
It's Easter don't you know?
I sure do, time is running out
There's just six months to go

The neighbors swimming in their pool
A nice hot day in June
There's tombstones all around your yard
What the heck is wrong with you?

I'm working fast as I can go
With barely time to breathe
You know there's only four months left
Until it's Halloween

It's time to shoot some fireworks
Fourth of July is here
I've got to paint my crypt today
I'm losing time, Oh dear

It's the middle of the summer
We're here at a Bar-b-Que
You're building werewolves in your shed
What the heck is wrong with you?

I'm working hard to get it done
Dude, you have flipped your lid
Not at all, I'm right on course
Can't dissappoint the kids

It's labor day, it's time to rest
To put down all your tools
There is no rest it's time to haunt
Misunderstanding fools

There ain't a darn thing wrong with me
I'm happy as can be
I'm doing what I truly love
Can't wait for Halloween

Mister you got issues
We don't understand at all
You don't need to understand
Just come and see this Fall

Man you have tunnel vision
Your obsession we don't get
You don't need to get it
I'm a Haunter and that's it

And then the air starts turning cold
The leaves start changing too
The people gather at my yard
Admiring the view

The people who six months ago
Thought I was just a zero
Now stand amazed at my hard work
And think that I'm a Hero

Hearts are touched with magic
And there's smiles on every face
Three hundred people stop to see
The magic at my place

I pause for just a second
As I wipe the sweat away
This is why I do it
For this very special day

Then Halloween night once again
The magic in full swing
And as the night comes to a close
Again I start to think

Tomorrow I've got to get to work
Thanksgiving's coming don't you know?
And that means just one thing to me
There's just twelve months to go


----------



## kprimm

Thirty One Days.....BY:KPRIMM

There's thirty one days for me to live
When I am at my best
Thirty one days to do it all
No time to stop and rest

Just one short month So much to do
I'm in my spooky groove
Thirty one short fun filled days
October I love you

Thirty one crisp mornings
I can smell it in the air
Haunted hayrides, cider mills
And ghost stories to share

Thirty one dark haunting nights
Of Halloween displays
This spooky month, it moves me so
In Oh, so many ways

Thirty one nice afternoons
Of nature at it's best
I'll take the Autumn splendor
And you can have the rest

Pumpkin patches, nature trails
Leaves riding on the wind
Each year when the Fall returns
I fall in love again

Count each one of thirty one
Just like it is your last
Have a blast, they go by fast
And soon the month is past

Just 31 of 365
That's all you get each year
And at the end of 31
Then Halloween is here


----------



## RoxyBlue

"What the heck is wrong with you?" - love it


----------



## The_Caretaker

Two more masterpieces, 
you wrap up a haunters life in verse


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Kprimm, that is me to a 'T'!!! You feel about Halloween just like so many of us do!


----------



## kprimm

Till Death Do We Part......BY:KPRIMM

A victim of domestic violence, just another name
Every day you watch the news, it's always just the same
This time though the name was mine It filled my soul with dread
To see that I'd been murdered and I was already dead
It must have happened quickly, because I didn't have a clue
One moment, alive and well, the next I'm on the news
Then the anger set in, as I stood there in the grey
Murdered by the one I loved, and her lover of the day
They always say that love is blind and as she wore my ring
She cheated with a string of men, I didn't see a thing
Well, I can see them clearly now, both laying in our bed
About to learn a lesson from the angry vengeful dead
Our wedding picture in the frame still hanging on the wall
And like the love we used to share, I made the picture fall
The deafening sound of breaking glass Would break the still of night
The shattered picture on the floor, so like my shattered life
Tangled in a mass of flesh, they bolted up in fear
And as I stared with hateful eyes, they saw my form appear
Ethereal hatred flowed from me and froze the bedroom air
As the naked cheating lovers quickly took the flight of stairs
With rage I never knew I had, I screamed a ghostly shriek
And the two of them lay at the bottom in a tangled heap
I had to bring her with me, we both promised from the start
That we would be together until death do we part


----------



## kprimm

Zombie Garden Gnomes.......BY:KPRIMM

You'll find them in the garden
As they sing their gnomey song
But all of that's about to change
Because something has gone wrong

It could have been a mushroom
At least that's what they say
The garden gnome became a zombie
On that fateful day

Now longer was he friendly
Now malicious, mean, and fat
He stalked the family garden
And he ate the family cat

He turned on all the other gnomes
He bit them here and there
Soon every garden that you'd see
Had zombies everywhere

Now they hated gardens
And the beauty that they held
These zombie gnomes were vicious
And I'll tell you this....they smelled!

Soon instead of gardens
There were graveyards everywhere
Attacking everything they'd see
With uber gnomey flair

With little red hats on their heads
Blue jackets caked with blood
The zombie garden gnomes are here
And you had better run

No longer are they cutesy
Fat, bearded little chaps
Now they try to eat your brains
And that my friend's a fact

So stay away from gardens
Put your green thumb away
The zombie garden gnomes are here
And they are here to stay


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, now I have to watch out for the garden gnome we have in the event he caught the zombie bug, too


----------



## The_Caretaker

another good one


----------



## Spooky1

Love the Zombie gnome poem.


----------



## Copchick

kprimm, I was so looking forward to your next poem! I love this! I think I'll print it and roll it into a scroll and put it under the arms of the garden gnomes that my neighbors have. It would surely make them think.  Keep rolling out those poems, they're so great to read!


----------



## kprimm

The Organ........BY:KPRIMM

Haunting strains of melody
Fill the musty air
The organist plays ivory keys
Though clearly no one's there

Haunting strains of loss and pain
Conveyed for all to hear
But he who plays the organ now
Has been dead for many years

The notes played many years ago
Still sound the same today
Though now the organ's being played
From one beyond the grave

And though a chill runs down your spine
And fills your frame with fear
The haunting strains of dark refrains
Are pleasing to the ear

He played the organ while alive
And plays the organ still
And now throughout eternity
I guess he always will


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Clap, clap, clap, clap, clap, clap!!! Very good poem, I could just see the keys moving with no one but ghostly hands coaxing out the melody. Very dramatic and spine tingling stuff Kprimm!


----------



## kprimm

Mister Autumn.....BY:KPRIMM
I call him Mister Autumn
And he can't come soon enough
He brings cold breezes, colored leaves
And all the spooky stuff

His skin red, like the Autumn sun
His breath a cold Fall breeze
His hair a swirl of changing colors
Like the falling leaves

He comes in late September
And he stays until it snows
And every year it crushes me
Each time he has to go

A bag of pumpkins on his back
And leaves upon his head
He plays a Halloween kazoo
And dances with the dead

His cloak a shroud of midnight
And his cane a length of bone
He drives a wagon filled with hay
The graveyard is his home

Bats fly circles round' his head
His vest is crawling spiders
And if you meet on Halloween
He'll tip his cup of cider

Whimsical, yet spooky
To him they're both the same
The avatar of Halloween
Mister Autumn is his name

He's the master of the Fall
Creator of the season
If you love this time of year
He's the very reason

He puts the orange in pumpkins
And the black upon the cat
He snacks on caramel apples
And he points the witches hats

Now summer has Heat Mizer
Easter Bunny has the Spring
Cold Mizer has winter time
But Autumn is the king

The undisputed master
Of the beauty that is Fall
He is the king of Halloween
Mister Autumn does it all


----------



## kprimm

My newest poem, hope you like it.

Bloody Mary......BY:KPRIMM

We've all heard the legend and the other creepy stuff
Do you think that you have what it takes?
Are you brave enough?
Just turn the lights off, go ahead
And stand before the mirror
Call her name three times and wait, to see if she'll appear

And what will you do, if she does? for it will be too late
For she'll be there in front of you
And then she'll seal your fate
It could just be a story, but if not, what will you do?
What if she is really there, what if the legend's true?

Bloody Mary, Bloody Mary, say it one more time
Show us just how brave you are, maybe you'll be fine
Bloody Mary is a psycho, filled with rage and hate
Her spirit trapped there in the mirror
So patiently she waits

At one time she was beautiful
But that time's gone and past
Now she stands with blood soaked wounds
And splintered shards of glass
Oh, she's there, behind the mirror, just on the other side
Just call her name three times
And she'll be there to steal your life

Have your friends come over
Take the Bloody Mary test
But as you stare into that mirror
You're staring straight at death
Stand right there in front of her
Just how brave are you?
But she's right on the other side
Staring back at you

Bloody Mary, Bloody Mary
Say it one more time
Don't you worry about a thing
You're going to be just fine
Bloody Mary isn't there
Behind that pane of glass
But are you absolutely sure?
You want to take that chance?

Bloody Mary,Bloody Mary
You sure don't scare me
But in the mirror she waits to spring
Just begging to be free

Bloody Mary one more time
See, it isn't true
But then you realize in the dark
She's standing next to you!


----------



## kprimm

Scar Stuff....................BY:KPRIMM
Just a dab will do ya'
Take a glob and put it on
You can make a wart or make a scar

Scar Stuff, Creepy Skin
Or even Monster Goop
It's all the same packed in it's little jar

With just imagination
And a little bit of time
You could make a monster of your own

A little white container
With a little dab of goop
An essential tool that every kid would own

You could buy it at the drug store
Or the local costume shop
And heck, it barely even cost a thing

The stuff was rather sticky
But to me the stuff was cool
And you could use it with most everything

Sometime's it's the simple things
That you remember most
The memories you find you hold so dear

Scar Stuff was a part of that
Helped shape my childhood
And I still think about it through the years

I have no idea who you are
But thank you random guy
Thanks for bringing Scar Stuff
To the scene

That little white container
With the sticky goop inside
Helped this kid define his Halloween


----------



## kprimm

Identity On A Rubber Band..............BY:KPRIMM

I opened up the tiny box
And held it in my hand
Holding my identity
With just a rubber band

This year was a skeleton
The character I'd be
A plastic mask and rubber band
Ben Cooper made for me

The mask was quite uncomfortable
Ill fitting and was hot
The rubber band would pull my hair
But I'd not take it off

I was a fierce skeleton
As I prowled across the land
Hiding my identity
With just a rubber band

Today they call it Retro
But back then it was Mainstream
The thirty years have passed so fast
As only but a dream

It's funny how such little things
Define you as a man
Great memories made with just a mask
Held with a rubber band

Sometimes we take for granted
Simple joys and simple things
But I love my little costume
Just a mask and rubber string

This year I'll be a kid again
And Retro is my plan
My simple plastic skelie mask
Held by a rubber band


----------



## RoxyBlue

That brings back a lot of fond early Halloween memories, K Those cheesy masks were THE thing to wear when I was a kid.


----------



## Copchick

I second that Roxy! Things were so much simpler back them. Those masks were awesome. Thanks for bringing back some nice memories kprimm!


----------



## kprimm

Inside-Out..........BY:KPRIMM

An unexplained phenomenon
A dark black shifting cloud
And people walking into it were turning inside-out

The cloud poured through a portal
Just a window in the air
But where the portal came or went, Nobody knew where

At first nobody seemed to know
Like sheep they milled about
But when they stepped into the cloud, it turned them inside-out

With barely even time to scream
A crunching, slurping sound
And then like shirts turned inside-out, they crumpled to the ground

Briefly hearts still beating
Lungs still moving up and down
And then like slugs left in the sun, they dried up on the ground

The cloud was supernatural
They say it came from Hell
And inside-out it turned the town, with nary but a yell

Men and women, children too
And even cats and dogs
Sacks of skin peeled from within, and all turned inside-out


----------



## kprimm

This Is What I Do.....BY:KPRIMM

Building monsters, carving pumpkins
May seem strange to you
I really don't care what you think
This is what I do

I stay up late, I barely sleep
I spend way too much money
My basements filled with decorations
Props and scary dummys

I buy every pumpkin pattern
Though I'll never carve them all
I carve more and more each year
I start in early Fall

I've got crates of costumes
Masks are piled in the shed
I buy another every year
Though I only have one head

People say that I'm obsessed
That's not entirely true
I've gone way beyond obsessed
But this is what I do

Building, sweating, planning, fretting
All throughout the year
I eagerly await the night
When Halloween is here

I'm happy making monsters
That I share with all of you
I couldn't stop it if I tried
Because this is what I do

I hope I make you happy
Bringing smiles to your face
And if I did, come back next year
And walk around my place

I offer you some spooky fun
To share on Halloween
And ask for nothing in return
Except your company

As long as I'm still kicking
There's one thing that will stay true
On Halloween, I'll be here waiting
THIS IS WHAT I DO!


----------



## kprimm

Up and Down The Street.......BY:KPRIMM

I sit with all my pumpkin kin
Because Halloween has come again
With toothy maw and glowing grin

We watch the passers by

All alone or group of three
Our ever glowing eyes will see
All of those who Trick Or Treat

On this spooky night

We watch with never blinking eyes
That flicker from our candle light
Like guardians we watch the night

Throughout the neighborhood

We sit on table, porch, and stoop
With missing seeds and pumpkin goop
The people snatch us up in groups

To hold the night at bay

Throughout the Summer in a field
A Jack O' Lantern soon to weild
We can't escape our fate is sealed

For soon we come alive

Growing big and orange and fat
While laying in the pumpkin patch
We hope to be the one they snatch

A guardian for Halloween

Side by side and hand in hand
You walk our haunted wonderland
As we fulfill your one demand

To guide you safely through this night

While looking left or looking right
You'll see us glowing orange and bright
Up and down the street tonight

Oh Jack O' Lantern, what a sight!


----------



## kprimm

Splatter Me With Pumpkin Guts.......BY:KPRIMM

Splatter me with pumpkin guts
And cover me with leaves
Lock the chains of Halloween
And throw away the keys

Pelt me with some candy corn
Dump cider on my head
Put some Scar Stuff on my face
And make it bloody red

Hit me with an Autumn breeze
Not once but twice again
Then feel free to soak me
With a fierce October rain

Tie me to a wooden chair
Left in a pitch black room
Play some haunting music
While Imagining my doom

Bowl me over with a pumpkin
Knock me on my back
Then commence to beat me
With a Trick Or Treating sack

Trip me with a witches broom
Show me that you care
Lock me in a haunted room
And leave me sitting there

Leave me in a graveyard
With a scary moan to hear
Send the scary ghost my way
And make me face my fear

I love this spooky time of year
I'm aching for the Fall
So hit me hard with everything
I want to feel it all

Experiencing Autumn
And the magic that it brings
Splatter me with pumpkin guts
And cover me with leaves


----------



## The_Caretaker

excellent work as always, thanks


----------



## Buzz

Nice work kprimm!

...ya know, I think I still have a small container of Scar Stuff from way back when...


----------



## Bumbury

i hope you dont mind i would like to put some of your poems on my halloween cards if that is ok with you... i really enjoyed them especially trick or treat and when its halloween.. thanks for shareing..


----------



## kprimm

As long as it is for your own personal cards and use, that is fine by me. All my work is copy right protected, but I am honored and flattered to have it used by my forum friends in their celebrations. The stuff I have on the forum is only a small amount of what I have available.


----------



## Uncle Steed

I have to agree, kprimm is one helluva Halloween poet. Love his stuff!!


----------



## kprimm

Halloween is coming....here is a little something to hopefully put a creepy smile on your faces while we work our tails off to get ready.

Until They Close The Lid......BY....KPRIMM

Every year I long to feel
The joy that Autumn brings
To some I'm sure it's "No big deal"
To me it's everything

The colored leaves that hang on trees
They paint the harvest air
Exploding like an Autumn bomb
With color everywhere

Autumn is a part of me
And in my soul it lives
In my heart it's going to stay
Until they close the lid

The Fall is when I'm at my best
I'm busy as a bee
I heed the call and do it all
And there's no stopping me

My veins are clogged with candy corn
My guts are pumpkin strings
No matter what you think of me
I wouldn't change a thing

All month long I hear the song
And do the "Monster Mash"
While hanging decorations
From my ever growing stash

Haunted houses, Hay rides
Every year I do it all
To you and me it's plain to see
I truly love the Fall

I love the foggy mornings
And the cold October rain
Apple Cider, big bon fires
Fall is here again

I hope I live a hundred years
And if by chance I did
I'll do it all each year in Fall
Until they close the lid


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Autumn bomb" - perfect!


----------



## Copchick

Just reading the title put a smile to my face! I love your poems and so look forward to the next one you post!


----------



## kprimm

Here is something new for the season, Not a poem but I like it none the less, it says alot about me. I hope you enjoy it.

Trick Or Treat....It's More Than Just The Candy! BY:KURTIS PRIMM

Halloween! 
Next to Christmas it was, is, the greatest night of the year to me. Having been born in 1967, the 70's was the heyday of Trick Or Treating for me.My adventuring group 

on the spooky, magical night of Halloween consisted of me, my brother, two years younger, and my cousin, same age as my brother, led by my Father. Our group knew how 

to Trick Or Treat.
We didn't walk door to door, we ran. My Haunting grounds was Melvindale Michigan, and still is to this very day, and we covered the entire city.We were out for 

hours, we were on a mission, to see and do it all, visit every house, and every year I filled two entire pillow cases of Halloween treasure.My father also owned a 

house in Dearborn, briefly, and for a handfull of years, we would canvass that neighborhood as well. 
I can honestly say, there have only been a couple times that I have been physically exhausted, and Halloween night is one of them. Little did I know back then, of 

just how much these magical Halloween nights would come to mean to me. Thirty plus years later, I still remember them clearly, and think fondly on them often.
Trick Or Treating, at least to me, was not about the candy, well, it was, b ut not entirely, it was much more. It was dressing up and being someone, some thing, 

that you could only be on this one night. It was about being just one of a costumed throng of spooks out for a night of adventure. It was about the candy, and all the 

other special things that you would discover in your sack of loot at the end of the night. The payment for all your hard work, and bravery going to the spooky houses, 

and I went to them all no matter how scary. My Father made sure of that. He said if they were going to all the work to make something special for Halloween, then I was 

going to do my part and go get that candy. But for me, Halloween and Trick Or Treating was mostly about our group together and our adventure. On Halloween is wasn't 

just a kid out being supervised by my Dad, we were a team that night.
Now that I'm older, with my own two grown boys, we enjoy Halloween running my yard haunt "Primmsylvania" and I take great pride and enjoyment every year, in 

making it the best it can possibly be. I like to give out the really good candy, and for the TOTS who really put in the effort, with a cool costume, and a loudly 

yelled "Trick Or Treat", I give them A little something more.
What is wrong with some of the kids today? Every year there are some kids that come up to the "Candy Shack" and just stand there with their bag open, expecting a 

treat. You have to say the words if you want a treat from "Primmsylvania". My candy passer will gently say things like "What do you say? What are the magic words, If 

you want a treat you have to work for it", you have to say the words, that's what it's all about. 
When I was a lad making my rounds, I yelled "Trick Or Treat" at every house, without fail, until I was hoarse at the end of the night.
Loot bags, Trick Or Treat bags, pillow cases, they all serve the same purpose. To hold the treasure that you work so hard to collect all night. My loot bag of 

choice was always my trusty pillow case, my Linus' blanket. Now I love the old vintage Trick Or Treat bags with the beautiful graphics on them, but they could not hold 

as much loot as my trusty pillow case. The paper bags seemed to always spring a hole and dump my precious loot along the sidewalk. The pillow case was stronger, 

bigger, and with a quick spin, it would close, like Santa's sack, securely, and could be slung over my shoulder for easy carrying. Like a thief in the night making my 

get away.....a Halloween thief. 
The loot, or candy, kids get today is much different than the loot I got as a kid. I feel sorry for the children of today. I know to them, this is their time and 

their magic, and I am happy for them, and I hope it will always be great memories for them, and I'm sure it will....but I know different. I always had much more than 

just candy in my bag.I had wax "Witch Whistles",God how I miss them, and vampire fangs, and lips, and mustaches. I had money, and games, and noise makers. I had spooky 

toys, pop corn balls, full caramel and candied apples. I had spooky coloring books and crayons, rubber skeletons and bats, finger monster puppets, spider rings and 

necklaces,Halloween flash ligh in ts and spooky PEZ dispensers. You never knew for sure, just what you were going to find in your loot bag at the end of the night. It 

was Halloween and Christmas all rolled into one. It was adventure, and it was MAGIC!
I remember fondly, those special houses, that were decorated so cool, and the special people, who dressed up and played the part of their characters. I remember 

the people who passed out the special treats, and went out of their way to make this night magical in the eyes of a child, and now, the heart of a man. It was you who 

created me. It was you who took the spark inside of me and turned it into a roaring Celtic bonfire, and now it is me who works so hard to return the magic back to you. 
I want to thank you all for what you did for me....for what you did To me. I don't know most of you personally, and you don't know me, but I did bond with you on 

whatever HAlloween year it was through the years, that I ran across your path. And I want you all to know that I am honored to try my best to return some Halloween 

magic to you and your families.
Come on by this year, and see what I have created to share with you all. It won't cost you a penny, but if you enjoy it, and in some small way I helped to create 

a special memory for you, just give me a wave, or a smile, it means the everything to me, and that's why I do it.
Remember to say the words, and say them loudly and proudly. "Trick Or Treat", I want to hear them.....I Need to hear them. My Mother asked me one year how long I 

was going to keep the haunt running, after things were dying down, and I told her "As long as there is one kid still out there Trick Or Treating, I will be here 

waiting for him." She smiled at me and said "we're all out of candy", and she turned to go into the house. I checked my pocket and found a few dollar bills there, 

"I'll give out a dollar, and after that's gone, I have poems and stories."
Come by and see me, I'll have something for you. Just come on up and say "Trick Or Treat", and one more memory will be created.


----------



## Copchick

Thanks kprimm! Brought back some memories of my own. Oh, and "Trick or Treat!"


----------



## kprimm

The Piper Of Sir Wallace........BY:KPRIMM

He stands there on the moonlit hill
Seven Centuries gone, yet stands there still
His bagpipes resting at his side
Just like the moment when he died

Piper play your haunting pipes
Let everybody hear
You swore an Oath to play the pipes
For him that led you here
You swore to William Wallace
And you swore to all his men
You'd stand here on this hill and play
When Freedom came again

This man Sir William Wallace
He was more than just a man
For he so loved his country
He united all the clans

Longshanks means to take our land
But we will make it clear
The land of Scotland will be free
And we will stop him here

Send your army Longshanks
Send every man and boy
But know that every one will lay
Beneath the Scottish soil

Longshanks we denounce you
Take your men and let us be
The Scottish clans defend our lands
And Scotland will be free

I play the bagpipes on this hill
And I be drenched in gore
I pipe for Scotlands freedom
And my Clansmen in this war

The men of Scotland fight below
For freedom they so crave
And on this hill I pipe the tune
And play "Scotland The Brave"

Piper play your haunting pipes
Let everybody hear
You swore an Oath to play the pipes
For him that led you here
You swore to William Wallace
And you swore to all his men
You'd stand here on this hill and play
When Freedom came again


----------



## The_Caretaker

always a good read kprimm, keep up the good work


----------



## kprimm

It's Time.......BY:KPRIMM

Rummage through the attic
Open up the crawl space door
Empty out the basement
From the ceiling to the floor

unpack the plastic cartons
Piled out in the garage
Halloween is coming
And it's time for the barrage

Unpack the latex masks
And put them on the dummies heads
It's time to build the graveyard
And the army of the dead

The witches have been brought to life
Unpacked from cardboard Hell
They stand there at the ready
As they wait to cast their spells

Ghosts of long forgotten souls
Hang all about the yard
You're going to work, you're going to sweat
Cause' yard haunting is hard

All year long comes down to this
Our reason and our rhyme
The Autumn winds have come again
And I say to you "It's time"

Tie your scarecrow to his pole
Make sure he will be seen
And line your porch with Jack O Lanterns
Lit for Halloween

A werewolf in your bushes
Creepy butler near your stairs
A spider hanging overhead
To catch them unawares

The fog machine pumps out the fog
To set the atmosphere
The haunt is ready, set to go
And now they'll face their fear

Perhaps we're crazy, just a bit
But brother that's just fine
Tonight's the night of Halloween
And once again "it's time"


----------



## kprimm

Awash In Orange.....BY:KPRIMM

The night awash in glowing Orange
Bathed by spooky gap toothed Gourds
The flickering lights make goosebumps rise
Like winking evil fireflies

Orange lights to mark this candy course
To guide the children door to door
For centuries now it's been this way
The pumpkins keep the dead at bay

The dark of night they push it back
From good ol' glowing pumpkin Jack
Awash in Orange they're watching you
A stump of wax with glowing fuse

They see beyond their pumpkin shell
And guard the night from those from Hell
Awash in Orange from candle beams
We guard your life on Halloween

Awash in Orange you walk the night
Now stay within the pumpkins sight
Protection in it's candle light
Now Trick Or Treat, you'll be alright

A glowing Jack on every porch
At every gate and post
Awash the Earth in glowing Orange
The color I love most

Jack O' Lanterns everywhere
Light up this spooky scene
Here I stand awash in Orange
Tonight is Halloween!


----------



## kprimm

ALWAYS THERE......BY:KPRIMM

Between the Earth and Underworld
The shadows and the light
You'll find the Wraiths and Spiritfolk
Who roam the darkened night

The Fetch's and the Wretches
Apparitions and the Wights
They're in between and barely seen
And rule the darkened night

A ghost in a forgotten tomb
A banshees wail to seal your doom
The visage of a Specters grin
On Halloween they come again

Incorporeal souls hide from our eyes
Invisible, right by our side
It is the way of those that die
And always ever will

A highway draped in shadows
Or a road obscured in fog
The dead so freely navigate
The paths we fear to trod

Surrounded by the lonely dead
Though seldom are they seen
But that my friend is not the case
The night of Halloween!


----------



## kprimm

Watch Your Step.....BY:KPRIMM

When through the graveyard you must go
A simple rule you need to know
Be polite, pay your respects
And don't forget to watch your step

When you decide to cut on through
To save a minute, maybe two
Be careful where you place your shoe
Offend the dead stepped on by you

This is their home, their final rest
To go around them would be best
But if you feel you have to go
Please don't step on those below

Now if you trample with your feet
The patch of ground where dead folks sleep
You may just have the chance to meet
A spirit who comes forth to greet

So when you travel down the road
To make your way back to your home
Around the cemetery go
And do not tread on those below

So where you step please have a care
A sleeping spirit's buried there
Don't stoke their ire, please beware
Their angered face will rise and stare

If you offend them with your shoe
The angry dead will come for you
So be polite and pay respects
And don't forget to watch your step


----------



## kprimm

Deaths Sermon.......BY:KPRIMM

The church gave off an Ethereal glow
While the dead assembled to march in rows
They trod the dirt of unpaved road
And left the graves for former homes

The silent throng of ghostly souls
Filled the church yard row by row
What called them here, I had to know
And through the door I watched them go

I watched the dead fill up the pews
While Death himself relayed the news
No sound came with his ghostly words
but yet the dead heard every word

A kneeling host of skeletons filled the church in rows
The purpose of their meeting there, mankind could never know
All at once then Death stood up and showed his boney face
The congregation rose again and left the holy place

Down the road they passed once more 
And left the glowing church
Returning to the graveyard
And their beds beneath the Earth

I don't know what they talked about, I'll prolly' never know
But I'll tell you this for sure, I was glad to see them go


----------



## kprimm

Three Sheets To The Wind......BY:KPRIMM

The Capn' says the crows nest
Is the place I needs to be
But neither is he at the wheel
He be laying next to me

We did just what us pirates do
Our hold be filled again
And sipping on this plundered rum
We're three sheets to the wind

The Jolly Roger doesn't fly
And no one seems to know just why
The deck, it ain't been swabbed in days
And not a soul has walked the plank

Laying drunk on rum again
We roll around like bowling pins
We haven't got the strength to fight
Just sippin' pirate rum all night

We're drunk on rum and salt sea air
Can't stand up straight, but we don't care
So fill your mug of rum again
Before you're three sheets to the wind


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Those are great Kprimm! I must say , this close to New Year's I am dangerously close to "Three Sheets" than the other two. Ha Ha! Great poetry friend!


----------



## Jack Mac

Excellent poems! I love "Watch your step", perfect for a graveyard haunt :winketon:.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have to say, every time I walk in a graveyard, I have the same thoughts about watching my step


----------



## Copchick

As always, it's a pleasure to read your new poems!


----------



## kprimm

Tis The Night Of Halloween.....BY:KPRIMM

You've all come out to roam the streets
Collect your bag of Trick Or Treats
But as you go from door to door
You roam the streets with something more

Spirits lurk just out of sight
And Goblins walk the Earth tonight
In the air a tinge of dread
The presence of the living dead

I'm sure you're going to be alright
So go on, have your fun tonight
But just remember, as you do
There's something standing next to you

As you leave here on your way
Be careful of just where you stray
You walk with creatures rarely seen
For tis the night of Halloween


----------



## kprimm

The Skeleton King.........BY:KPRIMM

He sits upon his throne of bone
They heed the word of him alone
And when he stands they from a ring
And kneel before the skeleton king

Eye sockets bare, yet he sees all
His minions run each time he calls
A crown rests on his bony head
The undisputed ruler of the dead

A realm of darkness, very cold
Where all the evil spirits go
The boney king so very old
Their evil spirits his to hold

Bow before the skeleton king
You damned souls and vile things
Demonic creatures big and small
All run to heed their masters call

The dust of ages on his bones
They gather there before his throne
With creaking bones the king did stand
And raised his twisted boney hand

"At my side my children stand"
"Tonight we ride across the land"
"They'll see things they have never seen"
"We ride tonight.....It's Halloween"

A deafening roar erupted then
From creatures sure to frighten men
For this night they will be set free
To roam the Earth on Halloween

A biting cold will fill the air
Announcing there's a presence there
A legions come to trod the ground
And side by side they walk your town

Keep in costume, stay disguised
And keep your pumpkin glowing bright
Lock your doors and stay inside
The walking dead they ride tonight

When Halloween has played it's song
The legion will have up and gone
Another year they'll not be seen
Until next year....on Halloween!


----------



## kprimm

Triskaidekaphobia......BY:KPRIMM

Triskaidekaphobia is what I fear the most
Bad luck is lurking everywhere
To try to catch me UN-aware
It's doing everything it can to try and end my life

I'll try to keep my self locked in, and hide myself away
Anything that can go wrong, it surely will that day

And now to make these matters worse, there is a maniac
He hacks up people with a knife behind a Hockey mask

I'm feeling anxious, feeling scared, it's Friday the Thirteenth
I look behind me once and twice and grit my gnashing teeth

In October it's the worst, there's evil in the air
The Thirteenth day is Friday, I know Jason's lurking there

I'll sit at home here on my couch
It's far too dangerous to go out
I'll feel so relieved when this day here has come and gone

Triskaidekaphobia is what they say I have
I'm not sure I completely agree
I just know it scares me to death every single time
I look and see it's Friday the Thirteenth


----------



## kprimm

We Lay In Rows.............BY:KPRIMM

Just why we died no one quite knows
But on this hill we lay in rows
What one soul reaps the other sows
Eternally we lay below

The fire in the sky that fell
Reduced this patch of Earth to Hell
The History book if read will tell
The tolling of the final bell

What God creates let man destroy
Kill every little girl and boy
With nothing left but smoldering toys
With just a button press deployed

With not one spared, kill every one
A blazing cloud just like the Sun
With voices silenced hearing none
No place to hide, no place to run

We roam the Earth with char-broiled skin
Our blackened bones are worn and thin
The lessons learned ignored again
Extinguished lives by men who sin


----------



## The_Caretaker

Kprimm you have been busy with some more good ones


----------



## kprimm

The Visit.......BY:KPRIMM

Looking up, I see him there
As he makes his nightly rounds
Every night, the only one
That ever comes around

He asks me how I'm doing
And he's genuinely concerned
He sits there where he always does
beside the ash filled Urn

I tell him that I'm lonely
As he bows his hooded head
If he could he'd shed a tear
He can't, because he's dead

"I'm sorry that I brought you here"
The mournful words are his
"I just do what I have to do"
"It's just the way it is"

So many strands of life cut short
Some way before their time
But it's not for me to decide
That power isn't mine

I've claimed so many people
And I remember every one
Every thread of life I've cut
Each dream that I've undone

I'm the Avatar of Death
And this is what I do
I know I shouldn't feel remorse
Yet, every time I do

Some I bring to Heavens door
And some the gates of Hell
I know not where each soul will go
It's not for me to tell

Then he up and walks away
His time with me is done
He moves throughout the lonely graves
And sits beside each one

Death, you ask, "Where is thy sting?"
But Death will not reply
Though you may not believe it
Even Death can cry


----------



## The_Caretaker

Another good one


----------



## Copchick

I really liked that one.


----------



## kprimm

Ok here is something very very different. This is intended to be funny and not cause any offense and I sure hope that it doesn't. I thought you all would get a kick out of it. It is based off the idea of Zombies running around with their arms out in front of them yelling "Brains". Anyway, here it goes, hope you enjoy and laugh a bit.

Prostate.....BY:KPRIMM

We all fear the living dead
These zombies from the grave
They shamble round in search of victims
Just to eat their brains
As if that wasn't bad enough
To chill you to the core
Here's a tale of one such zombie
Who wanted something more
In life he was a doctor, but he had a handicap
His practice fell apart
He had large fingers on his hands
Now throughout October
As he stalks the graveyard here
He utters just a single word
That fills all men with fear
Women have nothing to fear
But woe to any man
Don't turn your back on this one
There's large fingers on his hands
He shambles through the graveyard
Mostly lurking at the rear
The single word of "Prostate"
Fills the darkness loud and clear
He shambles round' hunched over
With but one thought on his mind
His index finger poised to strike
To see what he can find
He prowls the Hershey Highway
For an angry spider he can poke
So run like Hell young fellow
Or you'll be a sorry Bloke
"Prostate", "Prostate" fills the air
You hear it all month long
He walks with rigid finger
As he yells his ghostly song
So guys you'd better heed my warning
Stay away from here
You'll never walk the same again
If "Prostate" is what you hear


----------



## Lunatic

I love it kprimm! 
I'm walking around a little more clenched now. Jeez, you can't trust that you're always safe with the doctor lurking. I will no longer be wearing my sweat pants that say's "juicy" on the back!


----------



## Copchick

Lol, I like it!


----------



## kprimm

ROFL, Lunatic.


----------



## kprimm

Ok here is a brand new one I wrote today. I don't think there is a person here that won't like this one. Hope you all enjoy.

Prop Vandal.....BY:KPRIMM

They wrapped him in a winding sheet
Then placed him in a box
And then they put his body in a hole

They never said a final prayer
No last consoling words
No tombstone left, so nobody would know

They picked the darkest corner
Where the overgrowth was thick
And that's the place they dug the makeshift grave

They said he was a monster
That they wanted to forget
And he didn't have a soul to try and save

They covered up his face
And tried to blot it from their minds
They all refused to ever say his name

It's because of what he did in life
One simple stupid act
And now he lies forgotten in his shame

You see, he was a vandal
And he struck on Halloween
He didn't listen when they said to stop

And now he lays here in the yard
Forgotten and alone
All because he broke one of our props

So if you get some sudden urge
To be a stupid jerk
Just walk away, it's really not that hard

If you vandalize our stuff
Or take what isn't yours
Remember, we still have room in our yard


----------



## Copchick

I love it! I can picture it happening too.


----------



## kprimm

Here is a poem I wrote for my Grandmother who passed away a couple years ago. She always spent every Halloween with me and joined in the fun. She always came out and kept me company when I was working on new props. She wasn't so into Halloween, but she was into me. It meant alot to me that she showed an interest in the thing I loved so much. I miss her.

When It's time to leave......BY:KPRIMM

When my time on Earth is over
And I'm called to leave
Lay me in a special spot beneath a grove of trees

And with the Autumns falling leaves
Of Yellow, Red, and Orange
I'll lay beneath a blanket as I sleep forever more

Choose a special spot for me 
Where I can see the Moon
So I can see it's Silver rays Illuminate my tomb

Place me near a pumpkin patch
So I can look and see
The children picking out their pumpkins
Carve one up for me

Please feel free to come and visit
You don't have to stay
Tell me that you miss me, I'll hear every word you say

Think of me on Halloween
In turn I'll think of you
And as I watch you celebrate, I'll smile as you do

When you feel that gentle breeze
That lightly moves your hair
That's just me reminding you, that I'll always be there

Hold my memory in your heart
So I wont slip away
Think of when we were together, in your heart I'll stay


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's a sweet tribute to your grandmother, K


----------



## Copchick

Very nice.


----------



## kprimm

Graveyard Shift.......BY:KPRIMM

We listen for the ringing tones
While walking tween' the standing stones
All night the graveyard's where we dwell
To listen for the ringing bells

In coffins buried down below
The ringing bell will let us know
The person lying there inside
Though buried, he be still alive

We listen for the faintest sound
At tubes left buried in the ground
An ever reassuring lift
The folks who work the graveyard shift

Instead of home and locked in tight
We walk the graveyard through the night
We listen for the faintest clue
Not dead, before they buried you

Now don't you worry bout' a thing
All you have to do is ring
Just ring the bell and you will see
We'll dig you up, and set you free


----------



## kprimm

The Road Of Life......BY:KPRIMM

The letters on the sign before me
Bold and clearly read
Death awaits you on this road
The Reaper lies ahead

The road of life lays there before us
The miles equal time
You walk this road throughout your life
And at the end you die

I wish to go no further
Down the road I stop and stare
And though I cannot see him yet
I know the Reaper's there

I stand here only Twenty One
The road before me long
I blink my eyes just once or twice
Ten years have come and gone

The road a steady incline
And I finally crest a hill
Now I'm pushing Forty
With the road before me still

Down the road I make my way
And round a gentle bend
And there before my eyes
A figure stands there at the end

The steps I take much slower now
Fatigue sets in my limbs
Each step brings me closer
To my final dance with him

My legs are growing weaker now
I feel my aches and pains
I bend to grab a walking stick
To serve me as a cane

I walk now grey and wrinkled
And I'm not quite sure just how
But Sixty years have come and gone
I can see him clearly now

Standing there before me
Is a shimmering wall of Black
And then it quickly dawns on me
Our lifes one simple fact

The Reaper reaches out his hand
And instantly I know
My life is gone and all used up
And now it's time to go


----------



## The_Caretaker

More great one Kprimm


----------



## RoxyBlue

Fortunately, even though I'm not that far from 60, I have yet to see the reaper on the road of life:jol:

The bell ringing poem really tells a story.


----------



## kprimm

Just wrote this one today, I like it alot, hope you all do also.










Eternally.....BY:KPRIMM

Tonight we rise and we will dance
A promise that we made
Our love would be Eternal
Rising from our moldy grave

Nothing more than aging bones
For all the world to see
But as I stare with sockets bare
You're beautiful to me

Together we lay side by side
Eternal solitude
Just waiting for the night to rise
To dance again with you

My supernatural vision
Sees you just the way you were
And wrapped in arms of Moonlit bone
Eternally I'm yours

I wait the coming of the night
Our chance to wriggle free
Escape the clutch of Death's embrace
To hold you close to me

When I told you that I loved you
Every word so clearly heard
And like the writing on our stone
Eternally endured

Tonight we rise and we will dance
Together just us two
Till' morning's rays, refill our graves
Tonight I'll dance with you


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's so romantic


----------



## The_Caretaker

another good one, love the sentiment also great drawing


----------



## samhaynes

love your poems especially when its halloween, thats amazing work


----------



## kprimm

Halloween War!.......BY:KPRIMM

Let every house be haunted
With a graveyard in each yard
With paint and latex on our hands
We flash our haunting card

Let us hear the Banshees wail
The moaning of the Ghost
As we decorate for Halloween
The time we like the most

Arm yourselves with Cobweb guns
And glue sticks by the score
We are the army of the night
And I'm declaring War!

Put those tombstones in the yard
And cobweb everything
Take those skulls and pumpkins
And let us hear them sing

Put eyes in all the bushes
Let every shadow hold a Ghoul
Tonight is Halloween
And tonight the haunters rule!

The air is filled with magic
And it's filled with something more
Costumed children roam the streets
And run from door to door

We see the sides of neighbors
That we've never seen before
As we share this night of magic
And it leaves us wanting more

Ghosts will lurk just out of sight
Behind the creepy door
October First is here again
And I'm declaring War!

Now go my fellow haunters
Go, and do what's right
Side by side across the Earth
Let's go and Haunt the night!


----------



## fick209

Your poems always bring a smile to my face!


----------



## autumnghost

Love it! As usual. My goodness you're creative.


----------



## kprimm

candy_pumpkin_01_jpgfdb36e89-0c48-4937-a811-00f2f99c1b45Large_zps2db0d0f8.jpg Photo by kprimm_photos | Photobucket

Pumpkin Pail.........BY:KPRIMM

I slip into my costume and it's time to have some fun
I picked the one from Collegeville, their brand new Skeleton
The costume makes me sweat a bit, but frankly I don't care
I don't even mind the rubber band that's tangled in my hair

You see, tonight is Halloween, and it belongs to me
I'll turn this neighborhood on end, it's time to Trick Or Treat
Been waiting on this for a month, I've even got a plan
I'll tackle every house with my pumpkin pail in hand

I've only got to say the words, time and time again
And the people of the neighborhood drop candy just like rain
Tonight there is no Mom or Dad, no Teachers and no School
Tonight I am the Skeleton, tonight there is no rules

Tonight's about adventure, tonight is spooky fun
Tonight there's magic in the air, tonight's about being young
Tonight I'm on a mission, and I'm sticking to my plan
Put the candy in the plastic Pumpkin pail in hand

Tonight my path will double back, and end at my front door
Where I'll dash inside real quick and dump my pumpkin on the floor
Everything has been planned out, and though my legs are sore
I'm off again into the night to fill my pail some more

There's no room here for sissys, find your courage deep inside
If your too scared to face a house, then buddy move aside
Tonight I'm on a mission, and I never, ever fail
Cause' I'm collecting magic in my plastic Pumpkin pail

I know the day will come too soon, the day I truly fear
When I'm too old to Trick Or Treat, but now is not that year
And when it comes above my bed I'll place a single nail
And hanging there in honor...my plastic Pumpkin pail


----------



## kprimm

This poem is dedicated to all the fallen haunters. All of those who shared this magical night with all of us. They are always remembered.

Loss Of A Haunter.......BY:KPRIMM

It's always hard to lose somebody
When the Reaper calls
When that somebody's a Haunter
The loss effects us all

Loss is hard to deal with
But there's something you can do
Keep your loved ones in your heart
And all your memories too

Carve an extra Pumpkin
With a brightly glowing flame
Sit it there beside you
And light it in their name

Take a favorite picture
Of a bygone Halloween
Hang it there beside your door
For everyone to see

When a haunter leaves us
Your heart just don't feel right
To know there's one less in this world
To celebrate our night

But I think they're always with us
In our hearts and memories
Once you become a haunter
Then you'll always ever be

You'll feel their presence in the wind
And every falling leaf
In every childs smile
And in every Trick Or Treat

You'll know they're still there with you
And you'll know they're looking down
And you know that they'll be smiling
When they see you carry on

You honor what they stood for
When you do what haunters do
To carry on for Halloween
For they were haunters too

All the fallen Haunters
Live forever in our hearts
For in the scheme of Halloween
We all have played our parts


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's sweet, K


----------



## kprimm

Here is a new one for you all, this will be in "Primmsylvania Prose 10"

imagesCA0GKDN9_zps3ef7c717.jpg Photo by kprimm_photos | Photobucket

That House!........BY:KPRIMM

In every town there's always one
The one you fear, the one you shun
The one that they all talk about
The one the town could do without

And that's the one where we will go
It's Halloween tonight, you know
We'll test the legends, me and you
To find out if the storie's true

It stands alone and rots away
The house is haunted, so they say
It's been abandoned Twenty years
Yet every night, a light appears

The story that they like to share
They see her in the window there
That's the room they see the light
And that's where we will go tonight

Now don't be scared, this will be fun
We'll go inside, and when we're done
The word will quickly spread around
And we'll be heroes in this town

So straight inside the fools did tread
With no regard for those long dead
Another legend born this night
And in the window....Look.....a light!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nicely done, k!


----------



## kprimm

3460388_zps0f0ed75e.jpg Photo by kprimm_photos | Photobucket

Out Of Reach......BY:KPRIMM

Please don't cry my darling
As you kneel before my stone
I'm right here on the other side
You'll never be alone

I'm staring right into your eyes
As tears roll down your face
I want to go back home with you
But I can't leave this place

It hurts so much to see you here
Your grief so plainly shown
I long to bring you comfort
But I'm trapped behind this stone

I only want to follow you
Each time you walk away
But trapped behind this slab of stone
Is where I'm bound to stay

If I could touch you one more time
To hold you like the past
But this Damned infernal tombstone
Keeps you just beyond my grasp

Each time you're here I dance with you
With you, and you alone
As each tear falls and comes to rest
Upon my slab of stone

Please my love don't cry for me
You'll never be alone
I'm always watching over you
From just behind the stone


----------



## Copchick

This poem really hits me deep. Very nice.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's both charming and heart wrenching.


----------



## The_Caretaker

As always a couple good one


----------



## kprimm

Something just a bit different, This poem is about losing a loved one.

If Love Could Have Saved You......BY:KPRIMM

If love could have saved you
You would still be with us now
You would live forever
If only.......Somehow

If love could have saved you
It would mend my broken heart
I wouldn't miss you anymore
We'd never be apart

If love could have saved you
You would be as good as new
And I'd never shed another tear
Because of missing you

If love could have saved you
You would never come to harm
Instead of living in our hearts
You'd still be in our arms

If love could have saved you
You would still be in your place
I'd still greet you at the door
And see your smiling face

If love could have saved you
You'd be standing next to me
You'd never be beyond my reach
And just a memory

But I think that love did save you
And I'm going to tell you how
You're young again and healthy
And you live with Jesus now

God's always needing Angels
And he only takes the best
So I'll see you soon in Heaven
When it's time for me to rest

That's why God created Love
His greatest gift of all
It fills our hearts and memories
Yes, Love will save us all


----------



## Ramonadona

That is absolutely beautiful! You have a great talent! Thank you for all your beautiful poems...you bless us.


----------



## kprimm

Something new....for you to chew!

The Neighborhood Awaits......BY:KPRIMM

Underneath this old stained sheet
With worn out Sneakers on my feet
A Pillow Case clutched in my hand
The Neighborhood awaits

It's getting later, and I know
When darkness falls, it's time to go
Together with my spooky band
The Neighborhood awaits

Finally, I can take no more
I take a peek out my front door
Before my eyes I see a change
The Neighborhood awaits

As scary music fills my ears
I set aside my childhood fears
My bravery rises, oh, so strange
The Neighborhood awaits

And then I'm off, and won't be back
Until I've filled up this whole sack
My drive is strong, my mission clear
The Neighborhood awaits

The night wears on, and then I know
There's only about an hour or so
And that's the thing I truly fear
The Neighborhood awaits

We've had a blast, and that's a fact
A horde of treasure in our sacks
And now we have to wait a year
While the Neighborhood awaits


----------



## kprimm

Carvers Peril......BY:KPRIMM

A rotting Pumpkin for a head
It rises from it's Earthen Bed
Arms of twisted vines to scratch
This creature prowls the Pumpkin Patch

Through Pumpkin eyes lit from within
It's mouth a savage twisted grin
It grew from One corrupted seed
To roam the night of Halloween

It's come to search the world of Men
For all of those who've carved it's kin
To take their heads and split them wide
Then place a little light inside

And all throughout the Patch are found
Glowing heads strewn all around
The Pumpkins in their leafy beds
Commingle here with peoples heads

This Jack O' Lantern out of Hell
Gives off a burning Pumpkin smell
And if you've carved one of it's kin
Your head will faintly glow within


----------



## Copchick

^ Ha, ha!


----------



## The_Caretaker

more good one, as always Kprimm


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dammit, now I'm scared to carve a pumpkin:googly:


----------



## kprimm

Brand new today, going in "Primmsylvania Prose 11"

Halloween Doldrums....BY:KPRIMM

Man, it's just so much darn work
I'm not feeling it this year
I think I might sit this year out
And wait until next year
No one's going to care
If I don't set up my display
It's just one darkened house
We get so few kids anyway
Yes, this year it will be a blast
I'll just sit back and I'll relax
I've done so much for Halloween
So this year, it's all about me

Now meanwhile just across the street
Lived the nicest kid you'd ever meet
He's been excited all year long
For good Ol' Halloween to come
His costume's ready, sack is too
And Tommy knows just what to do
Soar down every single street
And live the thrill of Trick Or Treat
He'll go all night, hit every house
And he won't stop to rest
That special house he'll go to last
Cause' that house is the best

Then Tommy rounds the corner
As excitement fills his heart
And right there stands his favorite house
And now it too is dark
He wonders what has happened
Has the owner passed away?
He wouldn't leave his house like this
Not on this special day
And through the window comes a light
That Tommy clearly sees
His Hero sits there on the couch
And watches his T.V.
So many people don't do nothing
It's sad and pretty lame
And now this house is darkened too
And it's just not the same
Sadness filled his heart
As he continued down the street
This year was to be the last
That he would Trick Or Treat
Tommy took his costume off
A tear rolled down his face
His costume in the garbage can
It's final resting place
A part of Tommy died that night
He'd lost his special friend
So when you feel it's time to stop
Just stop and think again
Someone, somewhere in your town
That you may never know
May think of you at Halloween
A childhood Hero


----------



## kprimm

Is Anybody Home?...............BY:KPRIMM

Beware tonight! For would be best
The dead give up their final rest
They burst from beds of rotting wood
To terrorize the neighborhood

In cemetery Earth is found
Now vacant graves lay all around
They slip like Worms through sodden ground
The rustling leaves the only sound

They shamble down the city streets
On rotting, cold, decaying feet
And when you hear their steps no more
They stand outside your own front door

Their leathery, old, Worm laden skin
They wait for you to let them in
With lifeless orbs and sockets bare
They wait to see if someone's there

They raise their rotting hands to knock
While just inside you stand in shock
These restless souls called back from Hell
To knock on doors and ring doorbells

Cadaverous eyes see nothing
As they stare at empty Grey
But if they see your face
It wouldn't matter anyway

Back for just One night
The dead return to places known
Just One thought in their rotted heads
Is anybody home?


----------



## The_Caretaker

keeping up the good work, when do you have time for props


----------



## RoxyBlue

And this is why you never open the door if there's a stranger outside


----------



## kprimm

Unknown Friend......BY:KPRIMM

Time to take my leave of waking
In my bed I lay there shaking
A rattling chain heard bit by bit
From dark creature carrying it

And lo' a blocking of the light
To smother rays of Lunar light
Paralyzed with limbs of lead
And phantom at the foot of bed

The hammer of now quaking heart
Caused sanity to soon depart
With courage gone aloof and hid
Fell stricken like an invalid

With trembling hand I wiped my brow
The specter a bit closer now
The inching footsteps signaled doom
A phantom walked my chamber room

From spectral twilight it would show
It's face awash in ghostly glow
My voice packed up and left my throat
No scream to come, before it spoke

"I've come to chat a bit with you"
"so lonely washed with ethereal dew"
"In melancholy I am here"
"I've come to you to lend an ear"

And so, I listened to his voice
Struck paralyzed, I had no choice
An hour passed, his tale was spent
And back into the Grey he went

It's purpose quickly dawned on me
The spook just wanted company
I smiled there in bed again
Everybody needs a friend


----------



## awokennightmare

Awesome work! These are excellent!


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Everybody needs a friend" - so true


----------



## The_Caretaker

more great work


----------



## kprimm

Cold As Ice.....BY:KPRIMM

Come dear, let me comfort you
I'll hold you in my arms
Lay your head against my breast
My love will keep you warm

We vowed to love forever
Until the end of time
And I will love you dearly
Even though you've changed your mind

You see love, I've forgiven you
I'm your gentle loving wife
And I'm still here to hold you
Even though you took my life

Look, why are you shaking so?
I'm holding you so nice
Your skin, a nice light shade of blue
Because I'm cold as Ice

Don't worry bout' the freezing cold
You'll soon get used to that
Like the crystals forming in your blood
They both shall come to pass

My love no longer burns for you
Too cold to hold a flame
But freezing here together
You can see it's still the same

I said I'd never leave you love
Not till' the end of days
So we'll cuddle here together
Laying snugly in my grave

You said that I was cold as Ice
I didn't give a damn
Then you cheated with another
And now I really am

But love, I have come back for you
Your sweet forgiving wife
And we'll hibernate together
Me and you....we're cold as Ice


----------



## kprimm

Fields Of Grey.....BY:KPRIMM

No breath to move these rotting lungs
A home for Maggots on my tongue
My veins lie still and flow no more
Below the Earth I walked before

From someplace else I chance a view
A girl there at one time I knew
But now her memory fades away
I walk alone in fields of Grey

The kiss of death upon my skin
Return to places I had been
There is no time, there is no pain
For good or bad it's all the same

Alone I'm free to come and go
In front of you but you don't know
Back and forth to now and then
And then I'm off and gone again

I'm standing here and yet, I'm not
Between the here and there I'm caught
I know I'm here yet not quite real
Not sure how I'm supposed to feel

I've lived and died yet still exist
There must be something more to this
In passing I have lost my way
And search in vain in fields of Grey


----------



## kprimm

Nobody......BY:KPRIMM

I hear the footsteps on the floor
I look...Nobody's there
I feel a hot breath on my neck
Behind me on the stairs

A hear a voice that's calling me
I turn....Nobody's there
I tell them that this place is haunted
Yet Nobody cares

I feel a touch caress my face
I jump....Nobody's there
And in the Mirror I feel it looking
As I brush my hair

And in my bed I feel a weight
I scream....Nobody's there
Nobody's got me by the throat....
Cutting off.....my air........


----------



## stick

As Always great job Kprimm.


----------



## The_Caretaker

Some more great ones


----------



## kprimm

Thank you all, glad you enjoy!


----------



## kprimm

I'm Outta' Here.....BY:KPRIMM

No longer will I feel the Sun
My time on Earth is gone and done
The Reaper made it all too clear
It's time to go, I'm outta' here

No more Birthday's, no more fun
My Clock has stopped, it does not run
I had no say, no voice to hear
He came, and now I'm outta' here

I met the keeper of the dead
And with his Scythe, he cut my thread
It's all part of the master plan
And then the Reaper took my hand

Just what he is, we don't quite know
But death lives there, beneath those robes
And when he comes it's all too clear
He comes for you, you're outta' here

So when he finally comes for you
There's not a Damn thing you can do
Defiantly I flipped the Bird
And not a single word was heard

He stared at me beneath his hood
And instantly I understood
Then on his face I saw a sneer
He said "Let's go, you're outta here!"


----------



## RoxyBlue

I like the part about flipping Death the bird


----------



## The_Caretaker

Yet another great one


----------



## fick209

Absolutely love going through this thread and reading your awesome creations! Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## kprimm

Sisters.......BY:KPRIMM










Me and my sister love to play
Here in the graveyard where we stay
Each night we're free to play and roam
But morning's light will bring us home

We live right here at this Grey stone
The only home we've ever known
At night between the stones we sneak
Our favorite game of Hide and Seek

The night light rays of Silver Moon
Illuminate the family tomb
With broken hearts our family cried
And laid us right here side by side

The years creep by and slowly plod
As we lay here beneath the sod
And though we find it strangely odd
We play on Holy Ground untrod

I walk in twilight, sad but true
Though not alone, for she's here too
She's always here through thick and thin
My Sister till' the very end

The night has fallen once again
I'm off to play with my best friend
And while she hides, I seek alone
I've found her there behind the stone


----------



## kprimm

The Summoning....BY:KPRIMM









We gather tonight at this most secret spot
To summon the spirits while stirring this pot
Under the Moon if we brew it just right
The Ghosties and Ghoulies will join us tonight

We summon you Goblins and Hobgoblins too
So join us tonight, and do what you do
We wait and we stir as is boils and spits
For tonight the Cadavers return from their crypts

The fire is hot as a flame out of Hell
And our voices will rise as we're chanting our spell
The eyes of the Bogies, they watch from the woods
As the Witches of Salem deliver the goods

Now thrice round' the pot counter clockwise we go
As we writhe on contortions, we move to and fro
The magic then simmers and forms in our pot
As a creature emerges, from Earth it is not

With a loud clap of thunder the lightning comes down
As the Ghosts and the Specters come flitting around
With a bright flash of magic dark shapes become seen
The dead have returned....to share Halloween


----------



## kprimm

These Eyes No Longer Shine.......BY:KPRIMM

You see my cold unliving stare
The spark of life no longer there
These eyes no longer shine with life
They just stare out a milky white

Your eyes, the portal to your soul
The measure of a man, we're told
Lost in love locked eyes will stare
But in these eyes, there's nothing there

No tears of joy, no tears of pain
These lifeless orbs see all the same
To see with love and hope before
These eyes will see these things no more

These eyes no longer laugh or sing
They don't do much of anything
The once bright light no longer shone
Now clearly there's nobody home

Now from my grave I have returned
Behind these eyes some spark does burn
Now these eyes see something new
Cause' now these eyes are watching you!


----------



## The_Caretaker

More great ones, when do you work on props?


----------



## kprimm

When I'm not writing...LOL! I spend most of my life doing something Halloween related.
Thank you for your comment.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Man, you've been on a writing roll here, K! Nice job!


----------



## kprimm

Just a small sample here, have oodles and oodles in my books.


----------



## fick209

More great work! I especially like the SISTERS one!


----------



## kprimm

Just wrote this one a few minutes ago. Hope you all like it.

thCAP2SNIH_zps5d656a30.jpg Photo by kprimm_photos | Photobucket

Crumpled....BY:KPRIMM

Broken and Discarded
Like a worn out childs toy
He left me laying in a crumpled heap

With no one here for company
Except the Crickets chirp
All alone to face my Twilight sleep

And though I lay here crumpled
Propped against this Granite stone
Broken by my dear sweet loving Man

The shell that housed my Spirit
Doesn't seem to move at all
And yet, there is a part of me that can

And so I'll leave this lonely place
There's something I must do
For if I don't my Spirit's forced to roam

So down this lonely road I float
My body broke no more
Through the door I float and I am home

Past the love seat where we sat
And pictures on the wall
I stand here now before the flight of stairs

My loving husband just above
Just there behind the door
Laying in the bed we used to share

Every step a memory
A time now gone and lost
A love that like my Heart has turned to Black

And as I step into the room
Where once we shared our Love
I whisper to my husband that "I'm back"

With vengence I descend upon him
Holding nothing back
And briefly in his eyes I see the dread

I give him One last Lovers hug
And when I let him go
He's just a crumpled heap there in our bed

Back to that cold Granite stone
I slowly make my way
Back to that forgotten lonely place

My crumpled body lays there still
Just as it was before
But now there is a smile on my face


----------



## Lunatic

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Nice Kprimm!
You know that happens. Kind of creepy to think about!


----------



## kprimm

Half.........BY:KPRIMM


Half of me lay over here
And half was someplace else
Half of my insides
Lay in those jars there on the shelf

Half my eyes were taken
And half were thrown away
They thought that I was dead
But they just killed half that day

Half of me lay in a grave
Beside my very kin
But the other half was angry
The half that seeked revenge

I waited just a half a year
To let the memory fade
And then my other half came back
The half that'd make them pay

There were three that I would kill
And Three is half of Six
Half I'd strangle right away
On half I'd play some tricks

When the first was half asleep
The door just half ajar
I crossed his bedroom just halfway
A vision from afar

His eyes they fell upon me
He sprang half way out of bed
Before his other half could move
One half of Three was dead

Then halfway through it dawned on me
I was never good at Math
Exactly half of Three
Would give me One and then a half

Well half of me felt foolish
When I realized this fact
And halfway down the hall I knew
Just how I'd fix that

I floated through the bedroom door
And halfway cross' the floor
And in a flash, half on the bed
And half was on the floor

Half of me just smiled
In the darkness of the night
The other half felt very proud
I finally had it right

I took the victims lower half
And hid that half away
Between the realm of life and death
Where half of me now stayed

My work was over half way done
And half of me was glad
Now I'd kill the last, but First
I'd drive him half way mad

I popped up halfway through his floor
Halfway across his room
His eyes now halfway open
Saw me clearly in the gloom

Half of him was paralyzed
Now halfway through the night
Half of him was scared to death
It serves the bastard right

Half his mind was shattered
This poor fool was halfway dead
And now just half a job to do
I choked him in his bed

Now it's time for me to go
Slip back behind the veil
With half of you left wondering
About my spooky tale


----------



## The_Caretaker

Another great one


----------



## RoxyBlue

Damn, K, that's one creepy story. That would make a good plot of a short indie film.

This, however, made me laugh, because it's so true for many of us:

"Then halfway through it dawned on me
I was never good at Math
Exactly half of Three
Would give me One and then a half"


----------



## kprimm

The Vacant Chair........BY:KPRIMM

Eyes are Red and teary
Every day he's sitting there
Nothing but a memory
Staring at the vacant chair

A short lifetime of memories
Long talks about our dreams
Now there's just an empty chair
Where she used to be

The room so cold and lonely now
So cruel and so unfair
All that's left for him to love
Is just the vacant chair

he loved her for so brief a time
She was his everything
But death would come into their lives
Delivering his sting

Taken from the living world
Death stole the love they shared
left with only lonliness
And the vacant chair

Sometimes in between the tears
He sees her sitting there
But then she fades to memory
And leaves the vacant chair

So great to love another
But it comes at such a cost
The hurt goes on forever
When the one you love is lost

I sit here now in shadows
With my grief to much to bear
And now the company that I keep
Is just the vacant chair


----------



## kprimm

Baby Picture......BY:KPRIMM

thCAT4JP53_zps5626c191.jpg Photo by kprimm_photos | Photobucket

Boy was I a cutie
Such a handsome little Mutt
They took my baby picture
Of my little hairy Butt

My wrinkled little baby snout
So tiny cute and wet
And swaddled in my Mothers arms
They gave my head a pet

Already with a mouth of teeth
Was welcomed to the clan
And they smiled so approvingly
At my clawed little hands

So many pictures followed
My first Kill, and my first Maul
But their favorite is my baby picture
Hanging on the wall


----------



## The_Caretaker

more good ones Kprimm, keep up the good work


----------



## kprimm

The Bacon's Name Was Jim.......BY:KPRIMM


Saturday was finally here
A day to have some fun
I didn't have to work today
I'd spend it with my Son

The first thing I was going to do
A Breakfast just for him
A Dinosaur shaped Flap Jack
And the Bacon's name was Jim

Now Victor loves his Bacon
But it's got to be just right
He likes it Fresh and crispy
So I picked it up last night

Running free beneath the Moon
And that's when I found him
The name tag on the shirt I slashed
In Purple thread said "Jim"

Now since I didn't have to work
I thought I'd stay up late
Two Hundred pounds of Bacon
Man, this Breakfast would be great

Now after Victor brushed his fangs
And cleaned his pointy ears
The smell of cooking Bacon
Made his hairy face appear

As we dined on Breakfast there
I looked across at him
My Son said "Dad, the Bacon's great"
And I said "Son, thank Jim"


----------



## kprimm

The Flicker Of The Candle...........BY:KPRIMM

A cylinder of Wax
A wick became my soul
Just add a little fire
And I'll brightly light the gourd

My color doesn't matter
What's important's what I do
The Jack O' Lantern comes to life
And shines the whole night through

In my glowing home of Orange
protected from the wind
I provide the spooky life
Inside my Pumpkin friend

Quite a good relationship
I need him and he needs me
Together we're the symbol
When you think of Halloween

I'll flicker and I'll sputter
In my most peculiar way
I give him personality
The Pumpkin Candle way

Don't think of me as just a candle
I am so much more
I'm the glowing spooky beacon
Guiding children to your door

I'll chase away the spirits
On the night of Halloween
Just light your Pumpkin candle
To complete your haunted scene

A cylinder of Wax
A wick became my soul
Just place me in the Pumpkin
And the world will watch us glow


----------



## The_Caretaker

more good one kprimm


----------



## WickedBanshee

Love it!


----------



## kprimm

I Kneel For You........BY:KPRIMM

Across the top of risen Earth
You trod on one unknown
A Mother or a Father sleeps
Forever just below

And I can't help but wonder
When I stop and read your name
What knid of person were you?
Were our thoughts and dreams the same?

Never having met you
No emotions do I feel
But you meant something to someone
And I feel compelled to kneel

Someone, somewhere loved you
Just as someone loves me now
And I know someday I'll join you
But I thank God, it's not now

I bow my head here for you now
And silently I pray
And with a thankful heart I rise
And hurry on my way

Walking ever faster
In my mind I see your stone
And my name is not yet written there
And I'm so glad I'm home

Through the door I enter
To the smile of my wife
Who I hug a little harder
As I thank God for my life

Every morning when I wake
Such wonder do I see
Another day to live
Before a someone kneels for me


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's very sweet, K


----------



## The_Caretaker

getting sentimental in you old age, another good one kprimm


----------



## kprimm

On My Knees, In The Leaves......BY:Kprimm

Halloween is over, and my tear ducts start to swell
On my knees, here in the leaves, I proudly know I gave it Hell
My legs they feel like butter, and I'm much too tired to stand
But I accomplished every goal, and fulfilled every plan

I stood up to October and I faced each day head on
I walked around exhausted, but I always Soldiered on
This month is so incredible, there's just so much to do
I did it all till' I was spent, exhausted through and through

Now my strength has left me, like the last kid on the street
I'm left here all alone now on my knees here in the leaves
Wearilly I raise my head, and look from side to side
The Jack O' Lantern still aglow, means both of us survived

In my yard here on my knees, I slowly crawl through Autumn leaves
Beside my glowing Pumpkin friend, I sit a couple hours to spend
Alone here not a soul in sight, we stare together in the night
We drink the magic, him and me, enveloped in All Hallows Eve

A smile spreads across my face, reliving Autumn memories
The things we did, The places seen, the ones who did it all with me 
I spend this time reflecting as I kneel here with my friend
On my knees here in the leaves, we watch the magic end

Finally the yard goes dark, the Pumpkins light no longer shone
And on my knees here in the leaves I'm left with thoughts alone
left with nothing now to haunt, a cold and lonely child
On my knees here in the leaves, I think I'll stay a while


----------



## kprimm

When A Friend Comes Knocking......BY:KPRIMM


I wake to morning's pale Grey light
A stiff breeze blows and brings a bite
The calling of the Crow is heard adrift from overhead

Across the road a field of Corn
Like soldiers in the light of Morn
Standing at the ready while preparing for the dead

The Pumpkins make a field of Orange
A heart of candle keeps them warm
I wonder just how many Jack O' Lanterns will they yeild

I lift my face to feel the wind
A kisss from Autumn, my dear friend
Halloween is coming with my fate already sealed

Embrace the season filled with fright
I'll ride the train of spooks tonight
All Hallows eve is knocking, I'm the first to let it in

Shaking hands with Ghosts and Ghouls
Tonight we're free there are no rules
Standing in the company of Halloween my friend

And with the ending of the night
It's gone again come morning's light
But next year it will knock again, I'll be the first to let it in


----------



## The_Caretaker

More good ones, i know the sentiment of "On My Knees in the Leaves"


----------



## kprimm

Halloween Express......BY:KPRIMM


I sit here in the pouring rain
I'm soaked right to the bone
I carve my Jack O' Lantern still
And sit here all alone

There is no time for sissys
I don't feel like it's.....stay home!
Halloween get's done by those that do
By them, and them alone

Don't want to hear that it's too cold
Or I'm too tired today
If you don't have the Autumn spirit
Get out of my way

This train has left the station
And I'm riding it on top
Nothing will derail me
And I ain't about to stop

Every Pumpkin will get carved
By none other than me
I'll hang every decoration
That's just how it's going to be

Yes, my hands are cramping
Yes, I'm tired and I ache
But I'll suck it up for Halloween
To make the season great

The memories we cherish
All the ones that shine on through
Are created by the hard work
Of the one's of us that DO!

So, help me if you want to
Or just sit around and rest
But know that you will never stop
The Halloween Express!


----------



## kprimm

Invincible Tonight........BY:KPRIMM

I follow in the middle of this nearly endless pack
Of costumed children roaming streets with treasure in our sacks
Hobgoblins of every kind, of every size and shape
Skeletons, and Witches, even Planet of the Apes

A roving pack of Monsters, we're a truly Awesome sight
We may all just be kids, but we're invincible tonight
Nothing's going to stop us, not until our work is done
Our mission, go from house to house and visit every one

Some are pretty scary as we move from street to street
But each of them will hear our call as we yell "Trick Or Treat"
Crunching through the Autumn leaves, we almost seem to glide
You see, tonight is Halloween, there's magic on our side

Our power comes from Autumn, you can feel it in the air
Our path laid out before us by the Pumpkins glowing there
As our sacks get heavier our smiles start to grow
With half the city now complete, there's just one half to go

Tonight we're part of something, we are young and strong and free
With no rules placed upon us, we are who we choose to be
All this spooky fun will end with morning's coming light
But now it's Halloween, and we're invincible tonight!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Perfect description of determined ToTers. K


----------



## The_Caretaker

lets hope for no rain here in MI for Halloween, another couple of good ones


----------



## kprimm

Tumblin'........BY:KPRIMM


I just turned a Fire Red
My friend a Russet Brown
The wind turned cold and blew a kiss
And now we're Tumblin' down

All throughout the Summer
I was full of life and Green
But now with Autumn's turning
There's another life for me

From the branch, my one time home
I lose my grip and Fall
Tumblin' I gently land
A blanket shared by all

Mister Autumn's exhale
Gently lifts me up again
And I ride the cold October wind
Unsure of where I'll land

Raked up by a child
In a pile with my kin
I'm only there for moments
Then the little one jumps in

A sudden squeel of laughter
Once again I'm on my way
Across the Autumn landscape
On a fine October day

Once again I come to rest
Along a picket fence
And here a cold wind holds me fast
And soon Two weeks are spent

Finally I'm free once more
As Two hands set to work
I spend a couple weeks again
Inside a Scarecrow's shirt

The Flannel shirt comes open
As I tumble out of there
One last time I ride the wind
With Snow flakes in the air

One last time I'm Tumblin'
As Autumn shuts the door
Surrounded in a world of White
I'm Tumblin' no more


----------



## kprimm

I'm Back.......BY:KPRIMM

The weather took a sudden turn
It's Sixty Three degrees
I opened up the storage shed
The eyes all stare at me

I am their creator
And they are all my friends
Time for us to re-aquaint
The Fall is here again

Dark clouds move above me
As they slide across the sky
The sharp cold wind of Autumn
Brings a tear to my eye

Autumn, how I've missed you
As my fire slowly burned
And standing here amongst my friends
I feel a King returned

My scarecrow hangs before me
Still tied there to his pole
I tell him that I'm back again
But he already knows

My Witch stands at her cauldron
And it waits for her to stir
I swear I see her smile at me
I smile back at her

All the Skulls that top my fence
They hang there in a sack
And as I pass my Mud Monster
I pat him on the back

My Coffin lays beside me
And I lift the lid again
I tell my Zombie laying there
It's time to wake my friend

I feel a wave of hapiness
Just washing over me
I'm the haunting Quarterback
Surrounded by my team

I grab my tools and get to work
Adjusting this and that
All the while I smile
And a single thought...I'm BACK!


----------



## scareme

I love that one kprimm. It really describes the way I feel when I open up my Halloween boxes. Old friends.


----------



## kprimm

Watching In The Night......BY:KPRIMM

It watched the house, just waiting
Just waiting for it's chance
As it watched
The flame inside the Jack O' Lantern dance

That Damned infernal Pumpkin light
Kept it just at bay
But no one checked the candle
Twas about to melt away

As the candle sputtered
It just smiled in the night
The locked doors couldn't keep it out
Just the Pumpkin's light

It took one more step closer
As the Pumpkins candle died
Knowing in just moments
That it would be inside

Just a single scream was heard
And silence fell again
Another soul was taken then
Beyond the realm of Men

There's power in that Jack O' Lantern
Safety in it's light
A barrier against the Evil
Lurking in the night

Carve a Jack O' Lantern
Near the front door it will sit
But it's power only works
If you keep the candle lit

It watched the house, just waiting
Just waiting for it's chance
As it watched
The flame inside the Jack O' Lantern dance


----------



## scareme

Another great one. As I read your poems, my mind fills with mental images. Reading one of your poems is like watching a mini movie. Thanks.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

Wow your poems are amazing! You sure do write amazing poetry. Describe so much detail, thanks for sharing them with us and hope you continue to do so. :jol:


----------



## kprimm

Thank you all for the kind words, I'm so glad you like them.


----------



## kprimm

I Met Them All On Halloween......BY:KPRIMM

Tonight I met a Spaceman
And I met a Princess too
I met a little Vampire
And met a Ghost or Two

I met a young Darth Vader
With a Yoda by his side
I met a darling little Witch
With broom too big to ride

A little Werewolf tried to howl
His little voice was straining
I met a little Army Man
Must just have started training

I met a little Bumble Bee
An Elmo and a Cat
A Gargoyle and a Spider
And a real cute little Bat

Batman hollered Trick Or Treat
A Ghoul was ready too
A Cheerleader came running up
With Papa Smurf all blue

One by One they came all night
I met them at my door
Each time I gave them candy
I would meet a couple more

A Mummy wrapped in bandages
A Skeleton so tall
On the night of Halloween
I got to meet them all

All the different characters
Such good times we would share
They just added to the Magic
Of the night already there

The Magic of the season
All the beauty that it Fall
All the creatures of the night
I got to meet them all


----------



## The_Caretaker

Some more good one Kprimm, your prose are always good insentive to do some halloween props


----------



## kprimm

I wrote this poem after Halloween this year, after spending the whole day fighting and setting up in pouring rain. I soaked through 2 coats multiple times and was soaked through to my skivvies, but I stayed in that yard from 6:30 am Until 1 AM, and I put on a show, and I always will. Anyway here it is, I hope you all like it.

No Matter What!...........BY:KPRIMM

My morning starts with steady rain
But Halloween has come again
I've got my yard to get set up
And I'll be there no matter what

I'll never stop, I've got the itch
Though Mother Nature is a Beast
If even just One kid shows up
I'll be there no matter what

I work on all this stuff all year
Now let's make this completely clear
Smooth as silk or super hard
If I draw breath...I'm in this yard!

I'll celebrate, and that is it
If just a single Pumpkin's lit
Completely soaked right to the bone
My loyalty completely shown

I'll Trick Or Treat through rain or gust
All by myself, if I so must
I will not stop, won't be denied
I'll be right here unless I've died

It's more than candy, don't you know
It's more than just the Pumpkin's glow
If decorations don't go up
I'll still be here, no matter what

It lives inside my very soul
It's not just in the candy bowl
So Mother Nature, rain, blow, gust
But I'll be here no matter what!

On Halloween that's part of it
You never know just what you'll get
With weather great, or all messed up
It's Halloween no matter what

I'll stand here in the driving rain
Through gusting winds tied down with chains
And whether I be wrong or right
No matter what I'll face the night

Go ahead and do your worst
But I'll be here to slake my thirst
Send the worst I've ever seen
I'll be right here on Halloween

NO MATTER WHAT!


----------



## RoxyBlue

When I read the line about Mother Nature being a beast, my first thought was "That doesn't rhyme with 'itch'". Then the light came on in my head


----------



## kprimm

LOL, Roxy!


----------



## The_Caretaker

I know how much of a B*@#$ Mother nature can be I live in Michigan also,

Another good one Kprimm


----------



## Spooky1

I love the imagery in your last two poems. Your work really speaks for us all.


----------



## kprimm

I just wrote this one this morning over Coffee.

A Surprise For Death......BY:KPRIMM

Oh, you're gonna' take me
And I know you always win
"But I've got a surprise for you"
That's what I said to him

He showed up in his long Black robes
With Scythe in bony hands
Complete intimidation
But, I had myself a plan

Now, you won't ever beat Death
Cause' the Reaper doesn't lose
But I'd make sure he'd remember me
When he brought me the news

He stood right there before me
At the distance of a Pace
He said "I've come for you"
As a smile crossed his face

I flipped Ol' Death "The Bird"
He said, "You smart ass little Punk"
Then like a field Goal Kicker
I kicked him in the Junk

Well Man, he doubled over
And his Scythe fell to the ground
And from his empty sockets
I could see tears streaming down

He just sat there on his knees
And cradled his crushed Nards
And then a smile crossed my face
I kicked the reaper HARD!

He stood back up crouched over
He had nothing more to say
But I heard him softly whimper
As he limped along the way


----------



## kprimm

Unfamiliar Familiar.......BY:KPRIMM

SCAT, Cat!
And don't come back
You're not the one I picked

Imposter in a Feline's skin
And I will not be tricked!

Shoo! Nay!
up and away
Do not return again

Or you will learn, a Cat can burn
For you are not my friend

My eyes are old, but I can see
You're not the one assigned to me
You tried to pull the bait and switch
But you'll not fool this ancient Witch

Begone! and Scat!
Imposter Cat
Familiar never more

And know for sure, you Meowing Cur
A Dog now guards my door


----------



## The_Caretaker

Another good one kprimm


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

I love you're latest poems!


----------



## kprimm

Underneath The Autumn Moon....BY:KPRIMM

Goblins pranced and Faeries danced
And Bogies shrieked and crooned
This all happened, mind you
Underneath the Autumn Moon

Black Cats prowled and Scarecrows scowled
And Bats all swooped and swooned
I saw all this happen
Underneath the Autumn Moon

Skeletons, they rattled by
And Gargoyles on the wing they fly
Werewolves howl, Vampires lurk
And Zombies shamble by

Jack O' Lantern's glowing
As they sit there on the stoop
I saw them blinking at me
Underneath the Autumn Moon

Halloween together
I am here with all of you
We celebrate together
Underneath the Autumn Moon


----------



## kprimm

Remembered In A Smile........BY:KPRIMM

I stand there at the forefront
In the middle of my yard
Though I am their creator
The creations are the stars

Chicken wire, PVC, some Duct Tape
And some Screws
I spend hours in the Basement
The I let my children loose

Just a decoration?
No, not if you're asking me
they provide enjoyment
Making spooky memories

They will be remembered
For the spooky role they fill
In the memories of a child
Even if I never will

Unseen and forgotten
But I'm ok with that
making others happy
Is really where it's at

We all love a Monster
They've just got that scary style
It's enough for me 
To be remembered in their smiles

I'll keep on building Monsters
Seems to be what I do best
The Monsters make the memories
The smiles do the rest


----------



## RoxyBlue

There's a great truth in that poem, k. Long after we're gone and forgotten, the kids who came to our houses on Halloween will remember the yard display and spooky excitement.


----------



## The_Caretaker

k these poems envelop why we do this, great work


----------



## kprimm

Brand new, hope you like it

Oubliette:BY:KPRIMM

Chained here in this filthy place
To never see another face
Here I sit forgotten
In this tiny, lonely place

Still don't know my wrong or sin
When One day ends or One begins
I have no hope, forgot my dreams
This Rat my only company

For One to wield a power great
One man controls another's fate
Still alive, I breathe and yet
Forgotten in the Oubliette

I live, yet I don't live at all
My world, a tiny room so small
The single window views the same
To nowhere, trickles in the rain

I slowly wither, just a husk
Yet, my end can't come fast enough
They put you here and then forget
Forgotten in the Oubliette


----------



## kprimm

I Do It......by:KPRIMM

I do it for the pleasure
And I do it for the pain
I do it on the nicest day
Or in the pouring rain
I do it just to do it
Not for Monetary gain
But when you see me do it
You will never be the same

I do it for the nightmares
And the memories they bring
I do it all for happiness
And don't expect a thing
And I'm not going to lie
I do it for myself it's true
And though I've never met you yet
I do it all for you

I do it cause' I have to do it
It needs to be done
I do it for the Magic
And the scary, creepy fun
I know you're glad I do it
Cause' it's absolutely clear
Without a word you thank me
When I see you every year

And let me tell you this
Next year I'll do it once again
I'll Haunt my yard and Neighborhood
Until the very end
And hopefully I've inspired some
To carry on my dream
To bring a bit of magic
On the night of Halloween


----------



## The_Caretaker

More good one kprimm


----------



## kprimm

Thank you Caretaker, glad you like them.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Your devotion to the holiday shines through in every poem you write, k


----------



## kprimm

Thank you Roxy!


----------



## kprimm

Born....Again?.................BY:KPRIMM

The dead had gathered all around
To welcome their old friend
With the opening of the Casket lid
He'd been born again

Once a year, on just one night
Just One soul in between
Was called back from the realm of death
The night of Halloween

They'd gather round' the unearthed casket
Where their friend was hid
Brush away the dirt and bugs
Before they lift the lid

Their undead stare with sockets bare
Fell on the One time face
Of the One that they had chosen
To bring back from that dark place

A ghostly flowing energy
Called back from parts unknown
gathered at the casket there
And settled in the bones

With creaking joints it's finger points
It's slumber at an end
it stepped out of the casket there
For it was Born again

No longer living, yet it was
No eyes, yet it could see
No breath to take for goodness sake
Yet live, as you or me

The magic's strong on Halloween
It's always ever been
They'll gather here again next year
Another Born Again!


----------



## scareme

Great work as usual kprimm. Good to see your in the Halloween spirit too.


----------



## kprimm

I never go out of the Halloween spirit.....Never! Thank you for the comment.


----------



## kprimm

Thirty One Of Ten.......BY:KPRIMM

It's Thirty One of number Ten
The Haunting hour's back again
And every One of number Ten
A build up for the very end

October's month it sits at Ten
It's back, and off we go again
A month that's filled with Autumn fun
That culminates on Thirty One

The build up for All Hallow's Eve
It just means the world to me
October First, I up and run
It's Ten that leads to Thirty One

So much to do in number Ten
Then Thirty One is back again
It's Halloween, it's gone, and then?
We yearn for Thirty One of Ten


----------



## Copchick

Whew! Where have I been the past couple months?! I caught up with your poems written since October. Can't believe I've missed these! As always, you've given me a smile reading each one. I especially liked "No Matter What". Every year, it seems mother nature has a hand in making Halloween very trying, and my family and friends keep nagging at me "Why do you keep doing it? It's so wet/cold/dark/hurricaning outside!" We know why we do it, these non-halloween enthusiasts just don't understand. I agree with you K., I'll keep doing it, "No Matter What".


----------



## The_Caretaker

Always good ones kprimm always an enjoyable read, and food for thought


----------



## kprimm

A Dollar Thirty Eight.....BY:KPRIMM

Imagineering Vampire Kit Photo by kprimm_photos | Photobucket

Vampire Nails Photo by kprimm_photos | Photobucket

The year was Nineteen Seventy Five
The boy was Tony Wait
The best year that he ever had
For a Dollar Thirty Eight

No money for a costume
And he hoped it would be enough
His father had just lost his job
And times were very tough

He emptied out his Piggy Bank
He had no time to waste
Halloween would come tonight
A Dollar Thirty Eight

The Drugstore at the corner
Was the only chance he had
Took every Penny ha had saved
He couldn't ask his Dad

He grabbed a little Vampire kit
With plastic Fangs and Blood
Another pack had Monster nails
He might just have enough

The cashier rang the items up
And must have twisted Fate
When she gave Tony his total owed
A Dollar Thirty Eight

Brimming now with confidence
Tony hurried home
He took his kit and Monster nails
And grabbed his Fathers Comb

He combed his hair right to a point
And put his fangs in place
Some streams of Blood to cover
Mom's White makeup on his face

He grabbed the Towel from Disney World
And turned it inside out
Around his head a cape of Red
He let his Vampire out

He went to every single house
His Halloween was great
He pulled it all together
With a Dollar Thirty Eight


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's charming, k Reminds me of the days when you could buy a kite or a balsa wood glider kit for a dime.


----------



## The_Caretaker

Another good one kprimm


----------



## kprimm

Give And Take......BY:KPRIMM
999615_579820232074291_192119436_n_zps35e901e7.jpg Photo by kprimm_photos | Photobucket

It's a night of give and take
There are no rules for us to break
We walk the alleys and the streets
And hide behind our masks and sheets

Strangers greet us where they live
We yell the words, a treat they give
From house to house to house we go
A treat from those we do not know

Every person plays their part
A treat that's given from the heart
A stranger gives a stranger takes
The act is good for both our sakes

A night of merriment and fun
I'll give a treat, and you take one
Back and forth all night we go
The way of Trick Or Treat, you know?

We decorate and ready gifts
To give to strangers in our midst
We come and ask, they give, and then
No longer strangers, now we're friends

Go Trick Or Treat and you will see
We're bound by genorosity
A glorious, Happy, Spooky sight
We celebrate this Autumn night

Give and take that's what we do
A piece of me, a piece of you
A Haunting bond that we will make
For one to give, and one to take


----------



## The_Caretaker

Nice one kprimm


----------



## Hippofeet

Nice poem! 

I can do one...

"A flaming bag upon your stoop...

Put out the fire!

You stepped in poop!

Happy Halloween Neighbor!"



lol almost a haiku


----------



## kprimm

LOL Hippo, maybe I'll have to get you as a guest poet.


----------



## melgibbs

Cool rhymes...kudos!


----------



## kprimm

Here is a brand new light hearted poem.

The Little One In Tow......BY:KPRIMM

Can I come too, can I come guys?
I really wanna' go
I have to take my little Sister
Mom and Dad said so

Yes, I guess I'll take you
Since I seem to have no choice
If you don't keep up we're leaving you
Her little eyes grew moist

To go with her big Brother
To go and Trick Or Treat
She wanted nothing more than that
And now she'd get her dream

And Justin with his group of friends
Took every chance they could
To tease her and make fun of her
It made them all feel good

And so, the rag tag group set off
To roam the spooky streets
With the little one in tow
It was time to Trick Or Treat

And in her little Princess costume
Down the street she went
In the group yet, all alone
Ignored by all of them

The little Princess didn't care
For it was Halloween
She felt the magic in the air
Tonight she'd live her dream

A bad uneven sidewalk
And she fell and scraped her knee
The boys just laughed and snickered
As they turned around to see

She stood back up and grabbed the pail
Of candy at her feet
And marched right up to that next house
And yelled out Trick Or Treat

Soon she was forgotten
By the others once again
As she followed there behind them
Smiling in the Autumn wind

Like Disney World and Christmas Day
All wrapped up in One
The greatest night and she was here
To take in all the fun

They went to every single house
Collecting Sugary treats
Until just one last house remained
The last one on the street

The house there by the Cemetery
None of them would go
That place is really haunted
Everybody's told us so

They all said "we'll just skip this one"
And turned around to go
All then left, except for one
The little one in tow

They stood there in amazement
With their slacken jaws agape
As the little Princess winked at them
And opened up the gate

Past the spooky tombstones
Past the gnarled and twisted trees
The Princess stood before the door
And yelled out Trick Or Treat!

The ancient door swung open
With a loud resounding creak
And with her pail there in her hand
The Princess took her treat

Not another word among them
Nothing said unkind
The little Princess took the lead
The boys fell in behind

When they got back home that night
She smiled ear to ear
Her Brother kissed her on the head
"Just wait until next year"

"From now on you are one of us"
"And side by side we'll go"
"From now on you're the Princess"
"Not, the little one in tow"


----------



## The_Caretaker

nice one kprimm, reminds me of me dragging my brothers and sisters along


----------



## scareme

I really like this one because it's personal with me. Just like caretaker said. I think you have one here a lot of people can relate to. My brother had to drag me along one year. The only reason they didn't mind is because they could hide the soap they used for soaping windows in my cowgirl hat. I was always a cowgirl. I never wanted to be anything else. If any grown up would stop us, who would think of checking out the little girl for the goods. All went well until we stopped at the convent. We had to stop there because our teachers wanted to see their students in costume. Once inside the convent door the sisters told me to take off my hat. I started crying, and my brother told the sisters I was sick. He took me home, and never took me out again. No haunted house for us. Just a convent full of nuns, which turned out to be too scary for me.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

Wow I love this one! Keep up the excellent writing! This one touched my heart.


----------



## kprimm

I'm Coming........BY:KPRIMM

Faintly in the distance
I can hear it on the wind
I feel it in the tingle
Of the cold breeze on my skin

I see it in the dark Green leaves
The changing in the hue
As Green begins to slowly fade
replaced by something new

I feel it in the very air
It causes me to shake
As Lawnmowers are put away
Replace it with the Rake

bathing Suits are packed away
We Winterize our Boats
Replaced with Wagons full of Hay
And Hooded Flannel coats

I feel it in my racing heart
The non stop frantic drumming
And on the wind I faintly hear
Just Two small words...I'm coming!

Racing ever quicker
As a Witch hangs on a door
Tombstones in a front yard
Means it's closer than before

Where flats of Flowers used to sit
Outside the Grocery store
Now holds stalks of standing Corn
And Pumpkins by the door

The Sun no longer shining Hot
The night time cold now numbing
And in my dreams I faintly hear
Just Two small words...I'm coming!

The picture on my calendar
Now shows an Autumn scene
With only Four weeks left to go
Until it's Halloween

In the distance I can hear it
It's a spooky sing song humming
It's just Two words and that is all
Just Two small words....I'm coming!


----------



## The_Caretaker

Make me wish fall was here kprimm, but I haven't had time to work on any new props


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now I feel as if fall is already here


----------



## kprimm

They Come......BY:KPRIMM


We've travelled cross' the Cosmos
From the planet of our Birth
To a planet ripe for conquest
And they call this planet Earth

Unaware and overweight
Preoccupied and fat
Their conquest will be easy
Cause' we've made an APP for that

They focus all their everything
Right there into their hand
If we control the Cell Phone
Then we control the Man

We land our ships amongst them
Undetected and unseen
They never saw us coming
Always staring at the screen

A pack of mindless Zombies now
Too fat to run away
There's nothing left for them to love
We took their phones away

Disguised as Social Media
And simple childish games
We dumbed them down and made them fat
And that is when we came

Of all the planets we have raped
From our very birth
The easiest for us to take
Was dumbed down planet Earth


----------



## stick

So very good and true.


----------



## The_Caretaker

Good one, but they will need to wait a generation for us old timers to die


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

Wow that's a great one!  

You're poems just keep getting better and better.


----------



## kprimm

The Face Of Halloween.....BY:KPRIMM

Surround myself with Zombies
Ghosts are everywhere I turn
Witches stand in corners
As the Jack O' Lanterns burn

Skeletons are hanging here
From dusty rafter beams
My head is filled with nightmares
But to me they're happy dreams

I build the Monsters that I need
They've got to look just right
I bring them all together
For that single special night

And all my hard work comes to pass
As I create the scene
When I bring it to the people
I'm the face of Halloween

In every piece a part of me
A nightmare or a dream
I build to thrill, I spook to spook
I live to make them scream

I'm the mad creator
I'm the Monster on the screen
I'm the scary story
I'm the face of Halloween

I do everything for me
And yet, I do it all for you
Spread the word and haunt the night
To Halloween be true

Board my wagon filled with Hay
And let me hear you scream
You and me we share a face
The face of Halloween!


----------



## kprimm

Thank you for the nice comments everyone!


----------



## kprimm

Ghosts We're All.....BY:KPRIMM

Everyone of us are ghosts
And it's not if, but when
The question is will be seen
When we come back again?

Flesh and blood we walk the Earth
Our souls are tucked inside
We leave our bodies to the Earth
When we cross the other side

We're all ghosts, and that's a fact
Make no mistake my friend
The reaper comes to claim us all
The only question's when?

Will we move on to Heaven?
And join the Heavenly host
Or will we walk the Earth again?
But this time as a ghost

Wrapped up in our sack of skin
All bundled nice and neat
But underneath we're ghosts
Just like the kid beneath the sheet

Time ticks ever, ever on
We all know this too well
Each tick of the second hand
Draws us from our shell

You say you don't believe in ghosts?
You'd better change your mind
For one day you will be one too
When you run out of time

Everyone of us are ghosts
And it's not if , but when
The question is, will we be seen ?
When we come back again


----------



## kprimm

I've Found Peace After Piece.....BY:KPRIMM

I've finally found my inner peace
As I buy piece right after piece
I've also found impending doom
With no space in my storage room

Chests and boxes, crates and bags
Tied to rafters, now they sag
Every year I pick up more
My storage rooms now bulging door

With decorations, lights, and masks
A storage shed sits in the back
I fill the shed piece after piece
And smile in my inner peace

A tarp to wrap my Pumpkin King
Bags hang like Spiders tied with string
A well stacked wall of Plastic totes
Holds Zombies, Ghouls, and fabric Ghosts

I see it, and it must be mine
Commit another storage crime
Obsessed with all things Halloween
Surrounded by my Autumn dreams

And so I buy piece after piece
Sink deeper in my inner peace
If this keeps up, I have no doubt
I'll have to buy another house!


----------



## kprimm

Out Of reach......BY:KPRIMM


Please don't cry my darling
As you kneel before my stone
I'm right here on the other side
You'll never be alone

I'm staring right into your eyes
As tears roll down your face
I want to go back home with you
But I can't leave this place

It hurts so much to see you here
Your grief so plainly shown
I long to bring you comfort
But I'm trapped behind this stone

I only want to follow you
Each time you walk away
But trapped behind this slab of stone
Is where I'm bound to stay

If I could touch you one more time
To hold you like the past
But this Damned infernal tombstone
Keeps you just beyond my grasp

Each time you're here I dance with you
With you, and you alone
As each tear falls and comes to rest
Upon my slab of stone

Please my love don't cry for me
You'll never be alone
I'm always watching over you
From just behind the stone


----------



## kprimm

Behind The Metal Door.......BY:KPRIMM


Excitement courses through my limbs
As my Heart skips a beat
Today is our Homecoming
I've got lots of friends to greet

They're just beyond the Metal door
They wait for me inside
From Winters cold and Summers heat
They've found a place to hide

But now they'll hide no longer
For today's October First
As the Metal door rolls open
I feel just about to burst

There in all their glory
Are my Creatures of the night
And the Cold wind blowing on my face
Means everything's all right

My Werewolf's where I left him
By my Scarecrow standing tall
A tear runs down my smiling face
My friends I've missed you all

I give my stirring Witch a hug
And high Five good Ol' Jack
And choking back my happiness
I tell my friends "I'm Back!"

I escort each and every one
And greet them with a smile
We're going to tear it up this year
My friends, it's been a while

I straighten all their costumes
making sure each looks their best
That's all I really need to do
My friends will do the rest

As the hours flash on by
I hang with all my friends
Each One in their special spots
The Yard's set up again

Today, again I've been reborn
Just like I was last year
When I open up that Metal door
And all my friends are here

All too soon the time will come
With Autumn's end in sight
But for now we stand together
And we're here to Haunt the night

Enjoying every moment
And forever wanting more
Before my friends go hide away
Behind the Metal door


----------



## The_Caretaker

You've been busy kprimm, all great ones as always Thanks


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sweet and charming, k


----------



## kprimm

Here They Come!.............BY:KPRIMM

Apples floating plump and Red
A lit White Candle by our Beds
Play games of chance, of skill and more
But still make sure to lock your door

In scary Costumes, everyone
To ease our minds and poke some fun
We lay uneasy in our Beds
Tis' Halloween, here come the dead

Always at this time of year
We celebrate the things we fear
Tonight they'll come, without fail
With the lifting of the Veil

We roam the streets collecting treats
Attempt to keep our sanity
Our only hope, you realize
The dead stay hidden from our eyes

And so in fun we decorate
Throw parties which we all partake
Traditions followed through the years
Designed to help us face our fears

So Bob for Apples, have your fun
And wear your costumes everyone
The dead return to walk the ground
Tis' Halloween.....they're coming now!


----------



## kprimm

I Haunt To Live......BY:KPRIMM

I live to Haunt, I Haunt to live
The more I Haunt, the more I give
The more I give, The more I smile
And that's what makes it all worthwhile

A vision in my twisted head
Of Monsters or the Walking Dead
I work all year and hope to spread
Not fame....but Halloween instead

A single stranger in the night
Bathed in Jack O' Lantern light
Just One thumbs up, a single smile
That's what makes it all worthwhile

Now many could care less, it's true
But I'm here for the One's that do
The One's that love it just like me
And share the thrill of Halloween

My life's work has a single goal
To light a spark in every Soul
To share a little fun and fright
Forget your cares for just One night

A child's smile sets me free
To live the life I've chose for me
With so much left I want to give
I live to Haunt, and Haunt to live


----------



## RoxyBlue

So true, k. Even one smile makes it all worthwhile


----------



## The_Caretaker

A couple more great one kprimm, thanks


----------



## kprimm

Seasonally Insane....BY:KPRIMM

When the sign that says "We're Open"
Simply causes you to beam
On the front door of the Spirit store
Chock full of Halloween

When the brand new issue in your hands
makes your heart skip a beat
As you hold Fear Finder Magazine
And gently start to weep

When your legs begin to quiver
At the changing of the leaves
When you throw your head back, close your eyes
And Kiss the Autumn breeze

When you tingle with excitement
As you open up your shed
To remove the decorations
For the party just ahead

When you drool and play the fool
Back,forth, and in between
Then you know beyond a single doubt
It's almost Halloween

When you just can't wait for Pizza
And a night to watch TV
For the Horror Movie Marathon
That still gives you the creeps

When you break into a cold sweat
That there's no way you can hide
As you board the Hay filled wagon
And anticipate the ride

When the year's first jug of Cider
Brings a small tear to your eye
And the first bite of the Caramel Apple
Flat out makes you cry

When you dream about the costumed Children
Coming down your street
And the music filling up your head
Is simply Trick Or Treat

When you drool and play the fool
Back,forth, and in between
Then you know your friend is back again
His name is Halloween!


----------



## RoxyBlue

No mistaking which holiday is your favorite, k


----------



## The_Caretaker

we all know the feeling


----------



## kprimm

dadshousehalloweennight1995_zps502f1066.jpg Photo by kprimm_photos | Photobucket

Next 2 You......BY:KPRIMM

I'm sitting here and facing Left
And you are facing Right
Both of us alive with Flame
We chase away the night

I see where they're coming from
You look past where they've been
Together sitting on the porch
It's Halloween again

Always Two, it's me and you
Not here last year, we're both brand new
yet, just last year, this very night
One looking Left, One looking Right

With faces changing every year
But not our field of view
I face the Right, you face the Left
I sit here next to you

Not sure if you can see me
But I'm grinning with Two teeth
Against the cold Autumnal wind
We share each others heat

For just tonight we roar with fire
Then we'll fade away
Next year there will be Two more
I wonder what they'll say?

But now it's back to business
For the dead will walk tonight
Sitting next to you
You watch the Left, I'll watch the Right

Guide the children safely
We must see them through the night
Next to you is where I'll sit
Together glowing bright

My friend it was an honor
Sitting side by side tonight
We faced the night of Halloween
Until they snuffed our light


----------



## The_Caretaker

Always something good from you kprimm


----------



## RoxyBlue

That was sweet


----------



## kprimm

Dinner Time......BY:KPRIMM

The Black Cat walks the picket fence
Adorned with spider webs
His shadow cast there on the ground below

It's senses are on high alert
As he observes the night
Watching children roaming to and fro

The haunted graveyard's where he stays
For this is his domain
You'll find him sleeping there among the stones

Zombies planted in the yard
And Gargoyles on the fence
And a group of tombstones hand carved out of foam

Each day throughout October
He's the sentry of the yard
He is the undisputed Feline King

And here with all the skeletons
The Witches and the Ghouls
The Black Cat is the only living thing

The lights here in the neighborhood
They blink out one by one
Leaving him alone to rule the night

And roam the night he will
As he stalks the Haunted yard
Seeing everything there is with Feline sight

His claws are sharp as daggers
He's as stealthy as a Wisp
The mighty Feline hunter in his prime

Then at once he hears the sound
The popping of the lid
And like a shot he's off....it's dinner time


----------



## kprimm

It's Almost Here......BY:KPRIMM

The days are growing shorter
And there's some that fear the worst
And though your eyes can't see it
In the distance something stirs
The air takes on a nipping bite
And Pumpkins fill the fields
Approaching closer every day
To Autumn, Summer yields
Leaves explode to color
As they paint the once Green trees
They fall so gently to the ground
And blanket it with leaves
And though you cannot see it
Unmistakably it's there
Halloween is coming
You can feel it in the air
Don't dwell on what you have to do
Get out and get it done
October comes and goes so fast
The days just Thirty One
Excitedly my heart starts racing
Then it skips a beat
When I see the decorations 
In the houses on my street
October's here, it's finally here
I plan to do it all
Sweet harvest time is calling me
And I will head it's call
Haunted Houses, Hay rides
Warm donuts and cold Cider
A costumed Witch sits on a bench
And I sit right beside her
I pick the perfect Pumpkin
The I head back out again
I finish in the Pumpkin patch
And end up getting Ten
I plan a spooky party
And I write my list to do
I stock up bags of candy
For the Trick Or Treaters too
October is the greatest month
But fades away so fast
I'd like to add a Hundred days
To make the Autumn last
Jump right in and do it all
Don't waste no time my friend
Or you'll have to wait another year
Until it comes back again


----------



## autumnghost

Nice! Reminds me to stop and have fun while running around trying to get everything done.


----------



## The_Caretaker

More good one kprimm


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'd like autumn to last longer, too


----------



## kprimm

Haunted Heart......BY:KPRIMM


My Heart, it beats for Pumpkins
And it beats for Ghosts and Ghouls
My heart beats for Halloween
The night we break the rules

My Heart beats for Autumn
And it beats for colored Leaves
It beats for Plastic Pumpkin pails
And kids beneath White sheets

My Heart beats for scary stories
Told on spooky nights
It beats for all the scary sounds
And all the creepy sights

My Heart beats for Adventure
And for Magic Memories
It beats for us together
As we yell for Trick or Treats

You see my Heart is Haunted
It will always ever be
Cause' in my Heart I've made a home
A home for Halloween


----------



## kprimm

Is It Truly Haunted?......BY:KPRIMM


Windows caked with dirt and Grime
Hold panes of broken Glass
And walls that stand with rotting Wood
Hold memories from the past

Steps no longer trod upon
lead to an ancient door
That hasn't opened up for guests
For Ninety years or more

Once it was a shining jewel
A marvel for it's day
But now it's just a withered husk
That holds the Dead, they say

Just beyond the rotting walls
Is where dark secrets lie
And the Spirits still remaining here
Stand watch from prying eyes

All throughout the empty rooms
Of dust and musty smells
Roam Spirits holding secrets
And they're never going to tell

What exactly happened here?
What tragedy's abound
The only one's who know for sure
Are sleeping underground

Is it truly Haunted now?
I'll tell you this my friend
The foolish few who've entered here
Have not been seen again

Deserted for a reason
We may never know for sure
perhaps an old deserted House
Holds just a little more


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nice, and so true, too:jol:


----------



## The_Caretaker

Two more great ones kprimm, the first calls to all the put up a haunt


----------



## kprimm

Just Beyond The Pumpkin's Light.......BY:KPRIMM

With one good eye left in my head
I've risen from my moldy bed
Alive again, my undead birth
While crawling through this fresh dug Earth

With rotted muscles twitching still
I stand here on this Moonlit hill
Past standing stones and barren Moors
To stand outside your very door

And so it goes all through the night
Cadavers rise neath' Lunar light
Their endless ranks just barely seen
In Twilight's gleam on Halloween

The buried dead, we're left to rot
Unliving all, and yet, we're not
On Halloween we roam the night
From just beyond the Pumpkin's light


----------



## RoxyBlue

A good creepy one, K. I could see that as a plot in a movie.


----------



## kprimm

Sweet Dreams.....BYKPRIMM

b37c6d8c0a3e6fd57e4a3f3a37c1413a_zpsa61c22ff.jpg Photo by kprimm_photos | Photobucket

Still dressed in my costume
As I lay here fast asleep
Exhausted from the begging
As I gathered Tricks or Treats

My sack is filled to brimming
As it spills upon the floor
I gave it all I had to give
And can't give anymore

I faced my fears and Demons
And I conquered Halloween
I smile as I slumber
And in my mind Sweet Dreams

Dreams of glowing Jack O' Lanterns
Dreams of costumed friends
Dreams of next year's Halloween
When I'll do it all again

Go on now, don't bother me
I'm busy, can't you see?
I'm enjoying all these memories
While dreaming these Sweet Dreams


----------



## The_Caretaker

More great ones Kprimm


----------



## kprimm

Always Here.......BY:KPRIMM

An Ice cold draft, the window's closed
A breeze from somewhere, no one knows
A breeze enough to move your hair
But when you look, there's no one there

You hear the footsteps on the floor
The same path that they walked before
You see, in memories in your head
The footsteps stop, beside your bed

You hope, you Pray, you long to know
For just a simple sign to show
A shimmering glimpse, you beg to see
And once again, you feel the breeze

A gentle brush against your cheek
Your Heart explodes in joy and grief
And then at once, you know it's true
The same caress, he used to do

An Ice cold draft, the window's closed
A breeze from somewhere, now you know
A gentle touch to move your hair
You look to see him standing there

Through eyes awash of falling tears
Just before he disappears
A parting Kiss, a sign to me
And one more time, I feel the breeze


----------



## RoxyBlue

Awwww


----------



## The_Caretaker

Touching, great as always


----------



## kprimm

As You Sow So Shall You Reap......BY:KPRIMM

As you sow so shall you reap
And this applies to Trick Or Treat
If stingy is what you would sow
Expect a Trick before they go

You hide away and dark the light
A big mistake the Night of nights
A token Treat you've but to give
A simple price that you might live

As you sow so shall you reap
I hear them calling Trick Or Treat
A token gift to fill your hand
It's Halloween across the land

A glowing Pumpkin, bag of Treats
Tonight they gather on the streets
They roam the shadows, nooks, and crooks
The costumes worn aren't just for looks

A piece of candy there to join
Perhaps a single shiny coin
A gift will send them on their way
If not, there will be HELL to pay

As you sow so shall you reap
But Pray, I beg you, don't be cheap
The price you'll pay is far too steep
The Trick on you is endless sleep


----------



## The_Caretaker

Another great one kprimm, thanks


----------



## RoxyBlue

Words to the wise, k


----------



## kprimm

My Sweeping Steed.......BY:KPRIMM

My wooden steed with wiry hair
A slender mount just barely there
Flies backward through the Autumn air
At night we sweep the sky

They sweep the floor without a clue
Can't do the things that I can do
By crook and stitch, for I am Witch
And come tonight, I fly

A stooped old lady in her robe
So frail she wobbles as she goes
And in her hand a simple Broom
So little do they know

Such power in this Hunchbacked frame
I play it well this twisted game
All Hallow's Eve is here at last
So on my steed I go

No longer will I sweep the floor
My Broom becomes my mount once more
Below me now I watch this scene
For I am Witch.....on Halloween!


----------



## kprimm

Around The Corner.......BY:KPRIMM

Around the corner of the House
I hear the whistling Wind
it's off and gone to who knows where
But will be back again

The Shadows come the Shadows go
But always they return
To dance beneath the Moon at full
A glowing harvest burn

Around the corner of the field
The Cornstalks bend and sway
They come alive when darkness falls
At night it's time to play

And deep in Shadows comes a cry
A mournful Feline tune
A Cat with fur of Midnight Black
In talks with Harvest Moon

Around the corner of the walk
Which leads to your Front Door
Come Halfpint Goblins, Ghosts, and Ghouls
And sometime's something more

Just around the corner now
The master of this scene
A carpet strewn of Autumn leaves
To welcome Halloween!

It's just around the corner now!


----------



## kprimm

Offended......BY:KPRIMM

With wrinkled brow you look my way
Offended by my yard display
Yet every Child to pass my place
Leave with smiles on their face

Would not the offense be more
With darkened stoop and locked front door?
With friends and neighbors turned away
By your offense at my display?

My Money spent, I ask for none
I share for free to have some fun
It's your offense, to me, that's tragic
Can't you see the Autumn Magic?

Tonight, together, you and me
We're young at Heart, Alive, and free
There's nothing here to cause offense
Except a lack of Common Sense

Offended? You'll just have to be
A shame that you're too old to see
For if I chose to see like you
Then I would be offended too

I'll light a Pumpkin glowing bright
My yard will be a spooky sight
Offended, then you'll have to be
For the rest of us....It's Halloween!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're on a roll, k


----------



## The_Caretaker

Kidda make me wish fall was around the corrner


----------



## kprimm

Side By Side With Dad.......BY:KPRIMM

You were there from the beginning
Since I was a little guy
You taught me the importance
Of a Triangle shaped eye

And when I made that face you laughed
As I scraped guts with you
Both of us were carving twins
I got that face from you

I paid very close attention
As I watched you carve the mouth
How you angled all his jagged fangs
To let the light spill out

And while I stood beside you
I just couldn't hide a smile
As it filled me up with happiness
To carve with you a while

Now many years have come and gone
We're older now that's true
But nothing else has changed at all
Still carving here with you

We both still make that funny face
We both stand back and smile
As we look upon the glowing face
And take it in a while

So many places I could be
So many things to do
But I'll never ever miss a chance
To carve right next to you

So thank you for the memories
And all the fun we've had
You're my favorite Pumpkin carver
Standing side by side with Dad!


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's sweet, k


----------



## kprimm

Planchette........BY:KPRIMM

I see them but they can't see me
Together in this room of Green
They ask me questions False or True
And jump each time the Planchette moves

This silly game of Yes or No
Each week we play it bores me so
I shake the Table, slam the Doors
It always brings them back for more

I spike their gauges, light their lights
Look forward to these charming nights
I kind of like their company
I see them but they can't see me

I rap the Pipes and creak the Doors
It sends them running floor to floor
"Please give a sign so we can see"
And then I drain their Batteries

And now I'll wait until next week
This room of Green is where we'll meet
Perhaps I'll give them what they seek
And show myself....but just a peek

I move the Planchette.....say Hello
"Where are you?" they all want to know
It's then that I come into view
"I'm right here standing next to YOU!

They never came back again!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^What I always suspected about how those Ouija boards work


----------



## The_Caretaker

Always enjoyable


----------



## Howlinmadjack

So talented!! As always marvelous work!!


----------



## kprimm

Just Enough For Me......BY:KPRIMM

It dances through your senses
And you smile ear to ear
It's been far too long in coming
Now it's that time of the year

And Oh, how much you've waited for it
Aching deep inside
October has returned again
Back from where it hides

And with it comes the colored leaves
The cold, crisp, biting wind
A field of big Orange Pumpkins
That have all been Born again

Apples at the ready
But to pick them off the Tree
The Wagon filled with bales of Straw
They've saved a seat for me

I feel that I'm about to burst
My eyes begin to leak
As the cold October wind
Plants a Kiss upon my cheek

A touch as from a Lover
Or perhaps your Dearest friend
When I realize Fall is both of these
My eyes leak once again

I rise to greet each Autumn day
And pray it never ends
Embracing each and every gift
That Autumn always sends

So happy doing everything
Or nothing done at all
It's enough for me each year
To just be part of Fall


----------



## The_Caretaker

Another good one, kprimm always enjoyable


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now I want it to be fall again:jol:


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Missed this one!! That's my inspiration to kick it up a notch and get my butt moving!! Lol!! Awesome poem as always!!


----------



## kprimm

One Loose Board....BY:KPRIMM


Just One loose board is all it took
In Fear my shivering body shook
An old dark house without it's Lord
And just One single creaking board

It started with a simple dare
Go in the house, and up the stairs
Then find the last room on the Right
And through it's window, flash your light

The house is haunted, Aren't they all?
The Ghost comes back each year, in Fall
And foolish people meet their doom
If he finds them in his room

An easy bet, straight in, then flash
And I'd be glad to take their cash
I never had a single clue
Of what just One loose board could do

I climbed the stairs and reached the door
And inched across the Front Room floor
With Goosebump skin and standing hair
I came upon the flight of stairs

Just climb them quick and reach the room
That's really all I had to do
And with my light, just One quick flash
Then run straight out and get the cash

And in the darkness of that room
I swear I saw a shadow move
From right behind me came a creaking
From my Bladder came a leaking

There was no flash...I turned and ran
On Rubbery legs, could barely stand
I took the stairs, not Two, But Four
And flung myself out the Front Door

A Chicken there for all to see
A Chicken's what I'll always be
And that my friend is fine by me
Cause' I'm still here on Halloween!


----------



## deadSusan

Fabulous kprimm!!! Love it!


----------



## kprimm

Baby String........BY:KPRIMM










Hello Baby!
Precious thing
And Look!
Your Newborn Baby string

So innocent
In Crib you sleep
Your Baby string
Is mine to reap

I leave you now
But I'll return
There's so much
You have got to learn

A step behind
I'll always be
Until I cut
Your Baby string

The years fly by
They always do
And I've returned
Tonight, for you!

Ninety years
I've let you live
Since I first met you
In your Crib

Don't worry
You'll not feel a thing
It's time to reap
Your Baby string


----------



## The_Caretaker

As always some more good ones, Thanks always enjoy them


----------



## willow39

woooww!!! cool, never think about poem for halloween!


----------



## kprimm

I Know What It Means......BY:KPRIMM

A dash of Shadows Midnight thick
To ride the chilled night air
A spooky voice floats on the same
But no one's standing there

The darkened streets they flicker
From the Jack O' Lanterns glow
As Autumn wraps you in it's arms
Refusing to let go

The Orange and Black, the Purples
The Ethereal Blues and Greens
No lesson here that I need learn
I know what all this means

The Leaves change color, die and drop
The fiery Orange and Reds
They make an Autumn blanket
Wrapped around the walking Dead

The Supernatural Harvested
Just like the crops a' field
Surrounding all Humanity
Just like a ghostly shield

The season is upon us now
And cautious should we be
Take heed, Beware, you'd best prepare
For soon comes Halloween!


----------



## kprimm

Trapped.......BY:KPRIMM

Free to pass through walls and floors
Yet can't pass through the entry doors
Still here in my house and yet
I can't go no where else

Outside my windows Vertigo
That foreign place I cannot go
Beyond the entry door is Grey
I'm trapped in here, in here I'll stay

I'm dead, Yes surely I must be
To move through walls and floors with ease
And yet, in here I'm real enough
Trapped in here with all my stuff

A stranger passes down the Hall
A face I do not know at all
Then on my couch he takes a seat
I wonder if he's trapped with me?

I see him speak, yet hear no sound
Then others seem to gather round'
They seem to roam my house at will
I'll tell them all....It's my house still!

With all my might I scream and shout
My stuff starts flying all about
The strangers flee, alone again
And trapped in here, I will remain


----------



## RoxyBlue

And I'll bet that's exactly how a lot of ghosts feel about their houses, too -"Who ARE these people?!?":jol:


----------



## Howlinmadjack

As always, top notch poetry!! I especially love "I know what it means"!! May I borrow this for a prop? I'll give proper credit, and put your name beneath the print so everyone knows it's your work. I love the autumn feel of it!!


----------



## kprimm

sure Jack, glad you liked it.


----------



## The_Caretaker

More good ones kprimm


----------



## kprimm

Believe!........BY:KPRIMM

Believe in Witches flying high
Through Midnight Purple Autumn skies
You'll see them flying overhead
As long as you Believe

Believe in magic on the wind
That makes you little once again
It makes you smile ear to ear
As long as you Believe

Believe in Jack O' Lanterns glow
That keeps you safe from the unknown
That guides you door to door at night
As long as you Believe

Believe in candy in the bowl
The good it does for Mortal Souls
The Thrill of going Trick Or Treat
As long as you Believe

Believe that Ghosts will Boo and Wail
With the thinning of the Veil
They walk with you All Hallows Eve
As long as you Believe

Believe in swirling colored Leaves
That crunch and gather at your feet
That Halloween will fill your Heart
As Long As you Believe

Believe that you will not grow old
If you Believe what I have told
Young at heart each Halloween
As long as you BELIEVE!


----------



## Copchick

I do believe! I do, I do, I do!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I believe!:jol:


----------



## kprimm

The Manor.....BY:KPrimm

Past Oaken doors a full Inch thick
Lie shadowed rooms where memories sit
Where cobwebs sway on gentle breeze
Caused by those now memories

These dusty rooms no longer tread
By living souls, now house the Dead
The stories told cause naught but fear
because they're true, for they're still here

Footsteps sound on wooden floors
As creaks emerge from long closed doors
And those who look to find their source
Find nothing there at all....of course

Come in and visit....if you dare
But be for warned and have a care
Before the Sun sets, best you leave
Or you'll be here....Eternally!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nicely atmospheric, k!


----------



## madmomma

Cool...“When I said it aloud, it sounded terribly creepy, which is why I had said it aloud.” ~ Amanda Hocking


----------



## kprimm

New poem coming soon


----------



## kprimm

When I open the door.....BY:KPrimm

They wait in the cellar 
They sleep in the shed 
They wait for October 
The month of the Dead 

They wait till' it's time 
And not One second more 
Until my face appears 
When I open the door 

They wait through the Summer 
And inches of Snow 
They stand at the ready 
Till' Autumn winds blow 

They hear my approach 
As I open the door 
With a creak they are free 
As my friends wait no more 

The light of the Basement 
Then comes pouring in 
As I stand there before them 
With Cheshire grin 

My friends how I've missed you 
There's so much to do 
The Magic is back 
We have no time to lose 

The Skeletons dance 
Like the Leaves on the wind 
In a flurry I hurry 
It's time to begin 

Just one month of Magic 
Just one month to Live 
I'm giving them all 
All that I've got to give 

My Witches will cackle
My Ghosts shriek and moan
I'll work all Ten fingers
Right down to the Bone

I'll give every Pumpkin
A bright glowing face
And hang decorations
All over the place

And then it will happen
A sight to be seen
The Children will come
For tis' Halloween

An army of Bogies
To share spooky fun
And I'll be there waiting
To greet every one

I'll thank them for coming
And give them a snack
A token of Love
That I drop in their sack

With Love in my Heart
And a tear in my eye
I wait till' the last
As I bid them Goodbye

And then it is over
As quick as it came
And the tears fall again
Like a cold Autumn rain

The Magic is gone
Like the years of the past
And I stand there and cry
As the door creaks it's last

So now it begins
The long wait once more
For my Cheshire grin
When I open the door


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nicely done, k!


----------



## scareme

All great poems. Everyone has one that sparks them. And "Trapped" is the one that tickles my spooky bone.


----------



## kprimm

The Caretaker..........BY:KPRIMM

The Graveyard, old and lonely
Yet, as nasty as can be
Five Hundred Spirits roam here
With a Thousand eyes on me

I trim around the Tombstones
And I cut the Grass just right
I never argue....Never!
I just do it as they like

People come with camera's
And the hope that they might find
A picture of the Dead here
Humph! I see them all the time

I go about my business
And I do what I am told
For soon I'll be here with them
These old bones are getting old

I lug around my shovel
And I do my work at night
All around they watch me
As I work in Lantern light

Always do I show respect
And you had better too
For though you cling to life just now
You're only passing through

The door of life is open now
But all our doors must shut
And now it's time for me to go
I have some Grass to cut!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Very poignant, k.


----------



## kprimm

The Sign......BY:KPRIMM


We talked about it many times
Said when we passed, we'd give a sign
A sign we'd do our best to show
To let the other person know

A couple years now since you died
No message from the other side
I look and look but never see
The sign you said you'd send to me

I'm sure I shut that door last night
And once again that flickering light
It seems to open on it's own
Another Kitchen light bulb blown

I wish you'd send a sign to me
It seems that I've misplaced my keys
A sign we'd send if we were able
I must have set them on the table

Every day I look to find
A message, just some type of sign
Perhaps you're just too far away
To let me know that you're OK

The Furnace must be out again
A light cold breeze upon my skin
I wish so bad that you could show
A simple sign to let me know


----------



## kprimm

The Orb......BY:KPRIMM

Took just one glance to realize
A ghostly Orb right by my side
It floated there around the place
And there inside, a ghostly face

It pulsed and glowed a ghostly Blue
And looked at me as if it knew
Just who I was it chanced to see
But in my mind...a mystery

And from this tiny pulsing sphere
I must admit I felt no fear
It danced around just out of reach
As if it came to check on me

With one quick blink this tiny ball
Like it had never been at all
It disappeared without a trace
But left a smile on my face


----------



## RoxyBlue

Smiling at "The Sign"


----------



## kprimm

I Think I'm Gonna Make It.....BY:KPRIMM


I'm finally gonna' make it
Getting everything in place
It's only April First
I think I'll finally win the race

I'm working like a Madman
At the fastest pace I've seen
This year I'll be ready
For the night of Halloween

I fell behind a little bit
But there's no need to sweat
I'll pick up the pace a bit
And I'll still make it yet

I feel myself start sweating
As I stop to wonder why
It looked so good in April
But I blinked, and it's July!

I think I'm still on target
Yes, I might still have a chance
And then a chilly gust of wind
The Leaves begin to dance

What the heck just happened?
I'm behind just like last year
I'm never gonna' make it
With the deadline looming near

A little more gets finished
As I work under the gun
I set it up for Halloween
Another year of fun

Well, once again I fell behind
But let me make this clear
I've finally got it figured out
Just wait until next year


----------



## kprimm

The Caretaker......BY:KPRIMM


The graveyard, old and lonely
yet,as nasty as can be
Five Hundred Spirits roam here
With a Thousand eyes on me

I trim around the tombstones
And I cut the grass just right
I never argue....Never!
I just do it as they like

people come with Camera's
And the hope that they might find
A picture of the dead here
Humph! I see them all the time

I go about my business
And I do what I am told
For soon I'll be here with them
These old bones are getting old

I lug around my Shovel
And I do my work at night
All around they watch me
As I work in Lantern light

Always do I show respect
And you had better too
For though you cling to life just now
You're only passing through

The door of life is open now
But all our doors must shut
And now it's time for me to go
I have some grass to cut


----------



## RoxyBlue

"I think I'm gonna make it" accurately captures what we all go through every year - so hopeful in the face of a clock ticking away faster than we realize.

The caretaker is a wise man:jol:


----------



## kprimm

Chiseled in Stone......BY:KPRIMM

On the bench before me rests
A slab of polished stone
The task before me? carve the name
Of one I've never known

This ugly task repeats itself
Seems almost every day
A single name I chisel in
Of one who's passed away

I see this unfamiliar name
I've never seen before
I carve this name to honor
The life they lived before

So many names I've chiseled, yet
Know not a single one
A tear drops for each letter
And I pray until I'm done

You meant so much to someone
Probably everything to some
I carve your name to honor you
And all the things you've done

On the bench before me now
A slab of Chiseled stone
Wet with tears a single name
Of one I've never known


----------



## RoxyBlue

Very poignant, k.


----------



## kprimm

Behind The Metal Door Again!..............BY:KPRIMM

Behind the Metal door we sleep
With but a Summon's we will creep
The rising door Let's in Cold Air
Our smiling Master standing there

"My Friends, your slumber's at an end"
"For Halloween is here again"
"Come with me now," we hear him shriek
A tear of joy rolls down his cheek

"I've missed you all for Heaven's sake"
"Was not much more that I could take"
"But that was then and this is now"
"Tonight you're free, it's time to prowl"

A wailing shriek then filled the air
From Ghosts and Monsters standing there
"It's time to Haunt, now follow me"
"We go fulfill our Destiny"

Straight to the Haunted yard they'd go
The Master with his friends in tow
For all those who tonight believe
A Magic place among the Leaves

The hour came when darkness fell
We heard the sound we knew so well
As Trick Or Treat rang through the air
The Children saw him standing there

"We came to Haunt the night with you"
"We knew you'd come, you always do"
I smiled then in Pumpkins glow
For it was time to start the show

With nothing more than nod of Head
The yard Exploded with the Dead
Screams of fun and shaking fright
Continued then throughout the night

I gave to them, and them to me
Another year of memories
And next year when they're back for more
I'll unlock the Metal door


----------



## deadSusan

Love The Orb.


----------



## kprimm

My new Friend......BY:KPRIMM


I'm all alone, misunderstood
My only friend, this board of Wood
Speaks not a word, yet tells me all
By where the Planchette's pointer falls

Alone, is how I've always been
But now I have a brand new friend
And forced with only choices few
The Planchette tells me what to do

Just Three rules on the box are shown
The first? To never play alone
Alone though now I'll never be
For my new friend is here with me

I asked It's name, it said "a friend"
The Planchette on the move again
"Where do you live, my friend do tell?"
The Planchette then spelled out IN HELL

I pushed the board away right then
Now terrified of my new friend
The Planchette then moved on It's own
It then spelled just one word....Alone


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yep, you definitely gotta leave those ouija boards alone:jol:


----------



## kprimm

The Hands Of A Haunter......by:KPRIMM

I've got Five fingers on each hand
And each has got A tale to tell
They help me build my spooky dreams
And all Ten fingers do it well

Now these hands aren't just normal hands
Because of what they do
Each one sporting tiny cuts
Some slivers, dirt, and glue

They've been smashed and they've pinched
And dyed a time or Two
These hands are a Haunters hands
And this is what we do

Some fingers caked with Krazy Glue
And some are Browned with stain
Some wear Bandaids here or there
And both hands look the same

I know my hands aren't pretty
But I'm sure that you'll agree
Beauty's only skin deep
And these hands make Halloween

These hands write scary poetry
These hands raise coffin lids
They carve up glowing Pumpkins
They pass candy to the kids

These hands set up Tombstones
They hang Ghosts up in the Tree
They helped me mix the scary sounds
I play for Halloween

These hands have built a Werewolf
Made a Zombie jump and twitch
They helped me make a Scarecrow
Sewing every single stitch

They've waved at countless strangers
And they'll wave at countless more
They'll wave at every costumed kid
Who dares to brave my door

And as the night of Halloween
Comes sadly to an end
These battered ugly Haunters hands
Start working once again


----------



## RoxyBlue

There's not a haunter here who couldn't identify with the story of your hands, k. We've all been there.


----------



## kprimm

The Dullahan Rides......BY:KPrimm


A Shepard of Death
To the Soul that it guides
Beware of the lane road 
The Dullahan Rides

The Black rider and Beast
With his head held aloft
Became more than a Legend
To the fools who had scoffed

A Shepard that singles out
One of it's Herd
Takes it's life and It's Soul
When it speaks but a word

He appeared in the Moonlight
His Silhouette shown
When his head spoke a name
Prayed it wasn't my own

Like old moldy cheese
With a Hideous grin
The long severed head
Calls a name once again

The Dullahan comes
For only One goal
To call out the name
Of One Unlucky Soul

A Shepard of Death
To the Soul that it guides
Beware of the lane road 
The Dullahan Rides


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good to see you back here and rhyming again, k!


----------



## kprimm

Kinda figured maybe people were getting tired of the poems now, so I stopped posting them. I haven't stopped writing them.


----------



## kprimm

A SMILE......BY:KPRIMM


The Fog, shrouding the landscape
Obscuring secrets
Bringing with it mystery

And past the window
A few colored Leaves ride the wind
Not knowing where they are going...
Not caring!

The Autumn breeze brings with it cold
Not biting....Just a nip
And I smile

I don my Flannel coat
Like the embrace of a great friend
For it is.....
My Autumn armor...my heart stirs

Stepping outside, I am overwhelmed
All at once
By the wonder and glory that is Fall
as a Jack O' Lantern looks on smiling

Tonight, these streets will be overflowing
with Life...with Death...with Magic
And I will be part of it

I realize, I live for this
This is where I belong
At One with Autumn....
And I smile


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Nice!


----------



## kprimm

Halloween Is Real!......BY:KPRIMM

When what can't happen
Becomes all too real
And dark shadows become our new friend

When Goblins and Magic
Ride cold Autumn winds
And we feel just like Children again

The Neighborhood calls
And we cannot resist
Like an Army we canvass the streets

We hide behind costumes
And meld with the night
As we hunt for our Tricks and our Treats

Nothing will stop us
Our mission is clear
A few fleeting hours to go

But tonight we are free
To live all that we can
Awash in the Jack O' Lanterns glow

When excitement comes creeping
Up into our souls
And bright glowing Pumpkins are seen

When no longer grown up
Just a kid once again
The return of our night....
Halloween!


----------



## stick

My neighbor told me last week that his 5 year old son was asking how long is it to Halloween to be able to see my stuff again.
Thanks for all of you poems KPRIMM.


----------



## JakeyPH

Some brilliant poems there!! Had a case of the Goosebumps at one point. 

Thanks


----------



## kprimm

Trick Or Treat
Trick Or Treat....It's More Than Just The Candy! BY:KURTIS PRIMM

Halloween! 
Next to Christmas it was, is, the greatest night of the year to me. Having been born in 1967, the 70's was the heyday of Trick Or Treating for me.My adventuring group on the spooky, magical night of Halloween consisted of me, my brother, two years younger, and my cousin, same age as my brother, led by my Father. Our group knew how to Trick Or Treat. We didn't walk door to door, we ran! My Haunting grounds was Melvindale Michigan, and still is to this very day, and we covered the entire city. We were out for hours, we were on a mission, to see and do it all, visit every house, and every year I filled two entire pillow cases of Halloween treasure. My father also owned a house in Dearborn, briefly, and for a handfull of years, we would canvass that neighborhood as well. 

I can honestly say, there have only been a couple times that I have been physically exhausted, and Halloween night is one of them. Little did I know back then, of just how much these magical Halloween nights would come to mean to me. Thirty plus years later, I still remember them clearly, and think fondly on them often. Trick Or Treating, at least to me, was not about the candy, well, it was, but not entirely, it was much more. It was dressing up and being someone, some thing, that you could only be on this one night. It was about being just one of a costumed throng of spooks out for a night of adventure. It was about the candy, and all the other special things that you would discover in your sack of loot at the end of the night. T he payment for all your hard work, and bravery going to the spooky houses, and I went to them all no matter how scary. My Father made sure of that. He said if they were going to all the work to make something special for Halloween, then I was going to do my part and go get that candy. But for me, Halloween and Trick Or Treating was mostly about our group together and our adventure. On Halloween it wasn't just a kid out being supervised by my Dad, we were a team that night.

Now that I'm older, with my own two grown boys, we enjoy Halloween running my yard haunt "Primmsylvania" and I take great pride and enjoyment every year, in making it the best it can possibly be. I like to give out the really good candy, and for the TOTS who really put in the effort, with a cool costume, and a loudly yelled "Trick Or Treat", I give them A little something more. 

What is wrong with some of the kids today? Every year there are some kids that come up to the "Candy Shack" and just stand there with their bag open, expecting a treat. You have to say the words if you want a treat from "Primmsylvania". My candy passer will gently say things like "What do you say? What are the magic words, If you want a treat you have to work for it", you have to say the words, that's what it's all about. When I was a lad making my rounds, I yelled "Trick Or Treat" at every house, without fail, until I was hoarse at the end of the night.

Loot bags, Trick Or Treat bags, pillow cases, they all serve the same purpose. To hold the treasure that you work so hard to collect all night. My loot bag of
choice was always my trusty pillow case, my Linus' blanket. Now I love the old vintage Trick Or Treat bags with the beautiful graphics on them, but they could not hold as much loot as my trusty pillow case. The paper bags seemed to always spring a hole and dump my precious loot along the sidewalk. The pillow case was stronger, bigger, and with a quick spin, it would close, like Santa's sack, securely, and could be slung over my shoulder for easy carrying. Like a thief in the night making my get away.....a Halloween thief. 

The loot, or candy, kids get today is much different than the loot I got as a kid. I feel sorry for the children of today. I know to them, this is their time and
their magic, and I am happy for them, and I hope it will always be great memories for them, and I'm sure it will....but I know different. I always had much more than just candy in my bag. I had wax "Witch Whistles",God how I miss them, and vampire fangs, and lips, and mustaches. I had money, and games, and noise makers. I had spooky toys, pop corn balls, full caramel and candied apples. I had spooky coloring books and crayons, rubber skeletons and bats, finger monster puppets, spider rings and necklaces,Halloween flash lights and spooky PEZ dispensers. You never knew for sure, just what you were going to find in your loot bag at the end of the night. It was Halloween and Christmas all rolled into one. It was adventure, and it was MAGIC!

I remember fondly, those special houses, that were decorated so cool, and the special people, who dressed up and played the part of their characters. I remember the people who passed out the special treats, and went out of their way to make this night magical in the eyes of a child, and now, the heart of a man. It was you who created me. It was you who took the spark inside of me and turned it into a roaring Celtic bonfire, and now it is me who works so hard to return the magic back to you. 

I want to thank you all for what you did for me....for what you did To me. I don't know most of you personally, and you don't know me, but I did bond with you on whatever Halloween year it was through the years, that I ran across your path. And I want you all to know that I am honored to try my best to return some Halloween magic to you and your families.

Come on by this year, and see what I have created to share with you all. It won't cost you a penny, but if you enjoy it, and in some small way I helped to create a special memory for you, just give me a wave, or a smile, it means everything to me, and that's why I do it.

Remember to say the words, and say them loudly and proudly. "Trick Or Treat", I want to hear them.....I Need to hear them. My Mother asked me one year how long I was going to keep the haunt running, after things were dying down, and I told her "As long as there is one kid still out there Trick Or Treating, I will be here waiting for him." She smiled at me and said "we're all out of candy", and she turned to go into the house. I checked my pocket and found a few dollar bills there, "I'll give out a dollar, and after that's gone, I have poems and stories."

Come by and see me, I'll have something for you. Just come on up and say "Trick Or Treat", and one more memory will be created.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That brought back some fond memories of my early days of Halloween as a kid


----------



## kprimm

Flay The Flesh.....BY:KPRIMM

Flay the flesh and scatter the bones
Of all who enter a Witch's home
There be good reason for you to fear
The ancient Crone that's living here

Her lonely cottage in the wood
Holds lots of things and none are good
The secrets here are here to stay
With scattered bones and flesh to flay

Potions,Spells, and Devil's pacts
And Lord knows what in hanging sacks
The foolish few who venture in
Are gone and never seen again

Flay the fleash and scatter the bones
Of all who enter a Witch's home
The old Crone cooks her Witch's Brew
The next ingredient might be YOU!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I LOVE that chant! Perfect for a witch haunt!


----------



## kprimm

Ethereal Breeze.....BY:KPRIMM

Around the Tombstones row by row
Their Ghostly Spirits to and fro
Beneath the Moon it's what they do
The Silver rays shine right on through

They move about like busy Bees
And glide upon an Ethereal Breeze
And if they ever see you spy
You'd never know they pay no mind

Some so sheer they're barely there
It makes no difference they don't care
Others look as real as me
But glide upon an Ethereal breeze

Just why they're here I can't surmise
Not sure what caused them all to rise
Come take a look to your surprise
And see them with your own Two eyes

White's, and Grey's, and Ghostly Blue's
They wear the colors they so choose
Beyond this life of you and me
They glide upon an Ethereal breeze


----------



## kprimm

The Coming Of Dawn.....BY:K Primm


The coming of Autumn, my seasonal high
Brings a smile to my face as each leaf passes by 
When kissed by the cold breeze of October air
My Burdens relinquished, if any were there

The bright Silver Moon rises high overhead
I'm at home in the dark,as the night brings it's dead
With Apples and Cider and Pumpkiny things
I fly on a high born of Leathery wings

The night is awash in an Orange flickering rain
As the "Jacks" that stand guard,feel I know them by name

When scary is normal, In fact, it's preferred
And the crackle of power in Three little words
Trick or Treat rings through the air door to door
And each time they say it Their treasures grow more

Let Orange be our Banner, our Flag colored Black
Let every hand carry a Trick or Treat sack
Let every mouth speak what our Hearts know is true
And delight in the words Happy Haunting to you

Our limbs fill with power in Autumn's delight
And just cause' we're here we're the Lords of the night
We take every day with a smile on our face 
And the memory is stored in our Hearts spooky place

So bring on the Autumn and bring on the night
The Pumpkins the Scarecrows a wonderous sight
Let tombstones sprout up out of every lawn
And let Halloween last till' the coming of Dawn


----------



## RoxyBlue

Always enjoy reading your poems, k They bring the season to life.


----------



## kprimm

Thank you my friend.Hope all is wonderful for you and spooky.


----------



## JLBopp

I love stopping by this thread. Your poems give me a boost when I'm low on inspiration or just feel overwhelmed by the amount of things to finish before Halloween. The spirit and emotion that bleed through your words are the very essence of our holiday.


----------



## kprimm

Thank you so much for kind and inspiring words. Sometime's I wonder If I should stop posting poems. Just thinking maybe everyone is getting tired of it by now. I truly hope my humble words stir the beautiful emotion of Autumn and Halloween. It's just something I love to share with like minded people. This group has inspired to be creative and share what I love with others. If I'm bad, average, or terrific I still love to do my best to share this beautiful time with others.


----------



## kprimm

Motley Crew......BY:KPRIMM

We gather here in worn out clothes
With makeshift masks, so no one knows
A band of Goblins, Ghosts, and Ghouls
A sack or pail, our only tools

We form a group, a Motley Crew
And each one knows just what to do
Tonight we fly, our time has come
No rest at all, until we're done

The old once more becomes the new
And tales once doubted now come true
We walk the shadows where we play
Beneath the Moon, we know the way

At home amongst the Autumn chill
The Cold won't stop us, nothing will!
In old worn clothes and stained Bed Sheets
We've come tonight to Trick Or Treat

We are the Spirit of the night
So chance a look, an Awesome sight
From out of darkness come to view
In Pumpkin light, our Motley Crew

Our time is short, Tis sad but true
We're here for us, and here for you
This brief encounter lasts but Hours
You're welcome all, the pleasure's ours

Up the stairs we trod before
We stand in front of every door
We're every Nightmare ever seen
Tonight is ours, it's Halloween!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You have such a good ear for rhythm, k. Makes your poems very readable.


----------



## kprimm

Don't take off the mask.....BY:K Primm

A little Hot and Stuffy
As my mask conceals my face
It's part of my protective gear
For I'm about to race

About to run the Gauntlet
As I race with things unseen
Stuff the treasures in my sack
Tonight is Halloween

It's the night of greatest Danger
It's the night of greatest Fun
My Mission? Trick or Treat
And I won't stop until I'm done

The Latex is my Armor
All I need to keep me safe
My costume gives me Camouflage
As I prepare to race

It's time to chase the Autumn wind
The Magic's in the air
No need to find the Spirit
When it's already there

No need for you to worry
As we undertake this task
Safe beside the living Dead
Just don't take off the Mask


----------



## kprimm

A Final Peek....BY:KPRIMM

The flickering flame of Pumpkin light
From Jack O' Lantern stare
Holds the darkness just enough
To show that something's there

In the window comes a face
Where no such face should be
In flickering shadowed candle light
It's just enough to see

And how did the Pumpkin get there?
This glowing gap toothed Gourd
The house has no one living there
At least not anymore

The old house is abandoned
But that's not the case somehow
For it's window holds a Pumpkin
And it's staring at me now

And there, I see it once again
Just there, beyond the light
A shadow there, and yet, it's not
It moves from Left to Right

Then at once I see it
In the Pumpkin's flickering glow
As it becons me, "Come closer"
Clearly, time for me to go!

And go I do, right then and there
That's quite enough for me
As the Pumpkin seems to smile
When I steal a final peek!


----------



## kprimm

My Sweeping Steed.....BY:KPRIMM

My wooden steed with wiry hair
A slender mount just barely there
Flies backward through the Autumn air
At night we sweep the sky

They sweep the floor without a clue
Can't do the things that I can do
By crook and stitch, for I am Witch
And come tonight, I fly

A stooped old lady in her robe
So frail she wobbles as she goes
And in her hand a simple Broom
So little do they know

Such power in this Hunchbacked frame
I play it well this twisted game
All Hallow's Eve is here at last
So on my steed I go

No longer will I sweep the floor
My Broom becomes my mount once more
Below me now I watch this scene
For I am Witch.....on Halloween!


----------



## kprimm

As you Sow so shall you Reap......BY:KPRIMM


As you sow so shall you reap
And this applies to Trick Or Treat
If stingy is what you would sow
Expect a Trick before they go

You hide away and dark the light
A big mistake the Night of nights
A token Treat you've but to give
A simple price that you might live

As you sow so shall you reap
I hear them calling Trick Or Treat
A token gift to fill your hand
It's Halloween across the land

A glowing Pumpkin, bag of Treats
Tonight they gather on the streets
They roam the shadows, nooks, and crooks
The costumes worn aren't just for looks

A piece of candy there to join
Perhaps a single shiny coin
A gift will send them on their way
If not, there will be HELL to pay

As you sow so shall you reap
But Pray, I beg you, don't be cheap
The price you'll pay is far too steep
The Trick on you is endless sleep


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're on a roll, k!


----------



## kprimm

I Haunt to Live......BY:KPRIMM

I live to Haunt, I Haunt to live
The more I Haunt, the more I give
The more I give, The more I smile
And that's what makes it all worthwhile

A vision in my twisted head
Of Monsters or the Walking Dead
I work all year and hope to spread
Not fame....but Halloween instead

A single stranger in the night
Bathed in Jack O' Lantern light
Just One thumbs up, a single smile
That's what makes it all worthwhile

Now many could care less, it's true
But I'm here for the One's that do
The One's that love it just like me
And share the thrill of Halloween

My life's work has a single goal
To light a spark in every Soul
To share a little fun and fright
Forget your cares for just One night

A child's smile sets me free
To live the life I've chose for me
With so much left I want to give
I live to Haunt, and Haunt to live


----------



## kprimm

The Little One In Tow......BY:KPRIMM


Can I come too, can I come guys?
I really wanna' go
I have to take my little Sister
Mom and Dad said so

Yes, I guess I'll take you
Since I seem to have no choice
If you don't keep up we're leaving you
Her little eyes grew moist

To go with her big Brother
To go and Trick Or Treat
She wanted nothing more than that
And now she'd get her dream

And Justin with his group of friends
Took every chance they could
To tease her and make fun of her
It made them all feel good

And so, the rag tag group set off
To roam the spooky streets
With the little one in tow
It was time to Trick Or Treat

And in her little Princess costume
Down the street she went
In the group yet, all alone
Ignored by all of them

The little Princess didn't care
For it was Halloween
She felt the magic in the air
Tonight she'd live her dream

A bad uneven sidewalk
And she fell and scraped her knee
The boys just laughed and snickered
As they turned around to see

She stood back up and grabbed the pail
Of candy at her feet
And marched right up to that next house
And yelled out Trick Or Treat

Soon she was forgotten
By the others once again
As she followed there behind them
Smiling in the Autumn wind

Like Disney World and Christmas Day
All wrapped up in One
The greatest night and she was here
To take in all the fun

They went to every single house
Collecting Sugary treats
Until just one last house remained
The last one on the street

The house there by the Cemetery
None of them would go
That place is really haunted
Everybody's told us so

They all said "we'll just skip this one"
And turned around to go
All then left, except for one
The little one in tow

They stood there in amazement
With their slacken jaws agape
As the little Princess winked at them
And opened up the gate

Past the spooky tombstones
Past the gnarled and twisted trees
The Princess stood before the door
And yelled out Trick Or Treat!

The ancient door swung open
With a loud resounding creak
And with her pail there in her hand
The Princess took her treat

Not another word among them
Nothing said unkind
The little Princess took the lead
The boys fell in behind

When they got back home that night
She smiled ear to ear
Her Brother kissed her on the head
"Just wait until next year"

"From now on you are one of us"
"And side by side we'll go"
"From now on you're the Princess"
"Not, the little one in tow"


----------



## RoxyBlue

The second poem reminds me of my big brother when he had a paper route many years ago. He let me come along once to help deliver the papers, which meant getting up at the crack of dawn and going out before the sun came up. The only houses he let me take the paper to happened to be the creepiest ones in the neighborhood:jol:


----------



## kprimm

I've found Peace....after Piece....BY:KPRIMM


I've finally found my inner peace
As I buy piece right after piece
I've also found impending doom
With no space in my storage room

Chests and boxes, crates and bags
Tied to rafters, now they sag
Every year I pick up more
My storage rooms now bulging door

With decorations, lights, and masks
A storage shed sits in the back
I fill the shed piece after piece
And smile in my inner peace

A tarp to wrap my Pumpkin King
Bags hang like Spiders tied with string
A well stacked wall of Plastic totes
Holds Zombies, Ghouls, and fabric Ghosts

I see it, and it must be mine
Commit another storage crime
Obsessed with all things Halloween
Surrounded by my Autumn dreams

And so I buy piece after piece
Sink deeper in my inner peace
If this keeps up, I have no doubt
I'll have to buy another house!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^I think we can all identify with that one:jol:


----------



## kprimm

The Potion.....BY:K Primm


Around the fire nice and hot
We prance and dance and stir our pot
Not stopping once when we begin
And none but we know what goes in

Beneath the Autumn's Hallowed Moon
Contorting hands trace signs and runes
Must hurry fore the rising Sun
No rest until our potion's done

Ca Heeps A Bah and just like that
We boil down the dead man's fat
Not stopping once when we begin
His ghostly voice upon the wind

Give twice as good as what we get
Ride clad in Black and Silhouette
Just look away, best not to spy
Or get the Witch's evil eye

October's darkness, what's it hide?
Best to stay locked safe inside
The night holds horrors best unseen
Past Pumpkins light on Halloween


----------



## kprimm

Halloween Jack......BY:Kurtis Primm (For those who have left us)

Alone on my porch in the very same place
Beside me a Pumpkin that once was your space
A Mask of thick Latex now hiding the race
Of the tears that I'm shedding that run down my face

It's hard to believe that you're no longer here
In our Grand Haunted yard that we built through the years
It's no longer the Monsters that bring me my fears
But the mask that I'm wearing to hide racing tears

I still Love the Fall and the magic it brings
But it also brings with it these tears...and they sting
They roll down my cheeks as I ponder the things
That we did in the past, as the Autumn breeze sings

I hand them the candy that drops in their sacks
They look at my Mask, tear filled eyes looking back
They're off like a shot into Halloween Black
It's just me and my Mask now with Halloween Jack


----------



## kprimm

For those who have Fallen....BY:Kurtis Primm (For everyone who has lost a loved one and misses them for Halloween)

Those who have fallen 
Remember them well
And what they contributed
Before they fell

Their last Autumn meeting
And those at the start
And the one's in between
That you hold in your heart

And through every tear
That you shed for your friends
Continue to Haunt
For you do it for them

You do it for memory
You do it for Love
The pleasure you bring
As they watch from above

Though Physically gone
Close your eyes and you'll see
That beside you they stand
In the cool Autumn breeze


They live in the smiles
In the flickering lights
Of the Children and Pumpkins
On Halloween night

They live in the candy
That falls in the sacks
Of each Trick or Treater
Who keeps coming back

You stood with me then
And you stand with me still
Through every new Autumn
You always will

Thank you for all
Of the memories we shared
In the Magic of Autumn
You'll always be there


----------



## kprimm

Pumpkin Glow...BY:KPRIMM

Excitedly plunging my hands in the goop
Of the friend that I plan to sit out on the stoop
The saw in my hand and the plan in my head
A face super scary to frighten the Dead

The eyes must be sinister carved out just right
And just big enough to emit enough light
A grimmace of menace with sharp pointed teeth
As he stares never blinking nor falling asleep

Hallowed out carefully don't go too thin
And a nice big fat candle to place there within
From humbled beginnings he sat in a patch
To a guardian sentinel, just need a match

A quick spark of fire, a touch to the wick
And my friend springs to life yes, that did the trick
An aura of safety I'm all set to go
As I sit well protected in Orange Pumpkin glow


----------



## kprimm

Halloween (I LOVE it so)......BYKPRIMM

All manner of creatures that bump in the night
Witches and Goblins on Halloween night
If you find it scary, you're probably right
Our nightmares come true just to give us a fright

The last of October the time of the dead
Brings us candy in sacks, was it something we said?
Three words that hold magic on dark Autumn streets
On the lips of each child they cry Trick or treat

We run to and fro with nary a care
Neath' a blanket of clouds and a chill in the air
We walk side by side with a host of unseen
Who join us tonight for it tis Halloween 

Disguises a plenty not knowing a One
And we beg and we take as we frolic for fun
The glow of the "Jack" making everything right
As we embrace the Magic that fills us tonight

A few fleeting hours tis my biggest fear
As I quake and I ache for another whole year
My mind on repeat playing over this scene
As I dream on the coming of next Halloween


----------



## stick

As always great job one these kprimm.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Always love seeing another of your poems here, k:jol:


----------



## kprimm

Half......BY:KPrimm


Half of me lay over here
And half was someplace else
Half of my insides
Lay in those jars there on the shelf

Half my eyes were taken
And half were thrown away
They thought that I was dead
But they just killed half that day

Half of me lay in a grave
Beside my very kin
But the other half was angry
The half that seeked revenge

I waited just a half a year
To let the memory fade
And then my other half came back
The half that'd make them pay

There were three that I would kill
And Three is half of Six
Half I'd strangle right away
On half I'd play some tricks

When the first was half asleep
The door just half ajar
I crossed his bedroom just halfway
A vision from afar

His eyes they fell upon me
He sprang half way out of bed
Before his other half could move
One half of Three was dead

Then halfway through it dawned on me
I was never good at Math
Exactly half of Three
Would give me One and then a half

Well half of me felt foolish
When I realized this fact
And halfway down the hall I knew
Just how I'd fix that

I floated through the bedroom door
And halfway cross' the floor
And in a flash, half on the bed
And half was on the floor

Half of me just smiled
In the darkness of the night
The other half felt very proud
I finally had it right

I took the victims lower half
And hid that half away
Between the realm of life and death
Where half of me now stayed

My work was over half way done
And half of me was glad
Now I'd kill the last, but First
I'd drive him half way mad

I popped up halfway through his floor
Halfway across his room
His eyes now halfway open
Saw me clearly in the gloom

Half of him was paralyzed
Now halfway through the night
Half of him was scared to death
It serves the bastard right

Half his mind was shattered
This poor fool was halfway dead
And now just half a job to do
I choked him in his bed

Now it's time for me to go
Slip back behind the veil
With half of you left wondering
About my spooky tale


----------



## RoxyBlue

A bit on the dark side for you, k, but humor in the comment about never being good at math:jol:


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

Wow! I'm loving these poems! I came back on recently again and happy I decided to check out your newest poems.


----------



## kprimm

A Simple Sot.......BY:Kurtis Primm


In field I lay, on vine I grow
A simple wish,I'm hoping so
No greater wish or bigger dream
A Jack O' Lantern on Halloween

So please Don't be a simple Sot
And leave me lay until I rot
Grab a saw and cut my lid
A smiling Jack is what I'll give

No greater purpose given me
Than guard your porch on Halloween
So please don't leave me there to rot
Get out your saw, forget me not

The Bogies come, they always do	
Carve me....I'll look over you
A scary face a special day
I'll chase the scary spooks away

In field I lay, on vine I grow
A simple wish, I'm hoping so
No greater wish or bigger dream
A Jack O' Lantern on Halloween


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good to see our resident poet back and posting!


----------



## kprimm

I have been here, just a bit quiet.


----------



## stick

Another great one kprimm.


----------



## kprimm

Not a word to say....BY:KPRIMM
(I wrote this poem for those that help me every year to bring the magic to everyone)

Not a word is spoken
For they all know what to do
The Love I have for Halloween
Well, they all have it too

I'm standing in the pouring rain
There's nothing I must say
A glance at my soaked Brother
And a smile beams my way

No matter what the weather
We feel Magic in the air
Halloween is here today
And that is why we're here

My socks and shoes are soaking wet
I barely feel a thing
Inside my heart is soaring
On a pair of Leathery wings

There is no need to ask them
Wouldn't matter if I tried
Through pouring rain or driving wind
They're always at my side

I love you all and thank you
From the bottom of my heart
A glance, a nod through rain drenched clothes
It's time for us to start

Through the veil of blowing rain
I hear it..Trick Or Treat
My friends have come again this year
I see them down the street

We stand there in the pouring rain
With not a word to say
Trick or Treat rings out again
And smiles beam my way


----------



## kprimm

Just Listen......BY:KPRIMM


Yes my friend, I hear you
Though you have not said a word
I see you as you lift the wing
Of yonder flying bird

I see you scatter fallen leaves
Of color in the air
I feel you sprinkle Magic
In the Autumn atmosphere

And like a rolling distant Train
I know you're drawing near
I've only but to close my eyes
That's all it takes to hear

From One on through to Thirty One
My favorite time of year
Halloween approaches
Just listen, and you'll hear


----------



## kprimm

I Am The One.....BY:KPRIMM


I am the creak that you hear in the night
The shadow when nobody's there
I am the one that you think is there hiding
Beneath the old basement stairs

I am the one that causes the light
To fail at the very worst time
And I am the thought that fills you with dread
When the Fear creeps up into your mind

Did the Attic door open? Yep,That's me again
'And the sound you hear under your bed
And I'm the one waiting to latch on your Leg
When you dangle it over the bed

The footsteps behind you, that Dog in the night
The Moan that you swear you can hear
That creeping of flesh and the racing of Heart
Tells you that I'm drawing near

That touch on your face that you think is a web
That flash that you saw in the Mirror
Those fingers you feel closing tight on your neck
Tells you I'm finally here


----------



## kprimm

The Biggest Fright.....BY:KPRIMM


We walk these roads of Cobblestone
It's Halloween tonight
Past fences made of planks of Wood
That glow by Pumpkin light

Fields of Corn that bend and sway
And Leaves that ride the wind
Light spills out of window panes
Past Skeletons that grin

October clouds move overhead
Like something half alive
Strangers wait behind their doors
For Children to arrive

All the world, it holds it's breath
It shivers and it shakes
Aware of what may walk tonight
It keeps us wide awake

The Dead and living coexist
On each side of the screen
Like Sand it's true, they pass on through
The night of Halloween

Walk these roads of Cobblestone
And mingle with the night
For Halloween comes once each year
And that's the biggest fright!


----------



## kprimm

Ghastly sight.....BY:KPRIMM

Ghastly creatures roam the night
I'm telling you..a Ghastly sight
A Ghastly coffin lifts it's lid
Some Ghastly thing inside is hid

A Ghastly house atop the hill
He died a Ghastly death, yet still
As dusk approaches Halloween
Again this Ghastly thing is seen

The weather's Ghastly storm clouds brew
With Ghastly thoughts inside of you
Behind locked doors your Ghastly deeds
Help satisfy your Ghastly needs

It's time for kids to Trick Or Treat
It grabs it's Ghastly worn out sheet
To do what it will always do
Hide itself in groups of Two

And so I tell this Ghastly tale
Of One with skin so Ghastly pale
This Ghastly thing so rarely seen
That blends right in on Halloween

As children go for Tricks Or Treats
This Ghastly thing roams darkened streets
The Ghastly things he wants to do
His candy is a piece of You!

You Trick Or Treat quite unaware
Another Ghastly child there
But wait...Who's this? it should not be
Your Ghastly group of Two is Three

This Ghastly Third now follows Two
And follows inches behind you
Behind his Ghastly sheet a smile
Ghastly teeth drip Ghastly bile

And so it goes on Halloween
Groups of Two soon number Three
This Ghastly tale I tell is true
When Three eats One it still Leaves Two


----------



## stick

More Great poems kprimm.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Man, you’ve been productive!


----------



## kprimm

Ethereal Breeze.....BY:KPRIMM


Around the Tombstones row by row
Their Ghostly Spirits to and fro
Beneath the Moon it's what they do
The Silver rays shine right on through

They move about like busy Bees
And glide upon an Ethereal Breeze
And if they ever see you spy
You'd never know they pay no mind

Some so sheer they're barely there
It makes no difference they don't care
Others look as real as me
But glide upon an Ethereal breeze

Just why they're here I can't surmise
Not sure what caused them all to rise
Come take a look to your surprise
And see them with your own Two eyes

White's, and Grey's, and Ghostly Blue's
They wear the colors they so choose
Beyond this life of you and me
They glide upon an Ethereal breeze


----------



## kprimm

Not Quite Dead.....BY:KPRIMM

"I saw it!"
"Are you sure you did?"
"It peeked out from beneath the lid"
"Impossible, the guy is dead"
"They found him murdered in his bed"

"You hear that?"
"Yes, I surely did"
"It's coming from beneath the lid"
"He's dead my friend and cold as Stone"
"Dear God, what's that unearthly moan?"

"I told you man, there's something queer"
"We need to beat feet out of here"
"Grow up man, and use your head"
"You dressed him, so you know he's dead"

"Yea, you're right I know that's true"
"I hate this job, I really do"
"You get so jumpy, mind plays tricks"
"Every day we deal with stiffs"

"Then both our hearts began to race"
"A booming moan then filled the place"
"The lid flew open then and there"
"The corpse and us were face to face"

"We both screamed like a little Girl"
"Our blood froze through and through"
"Our legs filled with Adrenaline"
"And up the stairs we flew"

"That was it, I quit right then"
"And never did return"
"Sometime's the dead are not quite dead"
"The lesson I had learned"


----------



## kprimm

I Am Zombie.....BY:KPRIMM


From deep within the sodden Earth
Where we were laid to rest
In rotted shells now home to Worms
And other crawling pests

Faintly come the chanting strains
Through crumbling Casket wood
To fill our skulls unoccupied
And limbs that one day stood

Rise, we hear repeatedly
And that becomes our goal
Escape to do our Masters work
Eternal slumber stole

Bursting through the graveyard Earth
Pale Moonlight bathes my skin
Somehow I'm aware of this
Though I don't feel a thing

Like a stumbling child
Or a toy with clockwork gears
I stump around on rotted limbs
That haven't moved in years

This un-life state is but a joke
And yet it feels so good
To be in Autumn twilight here
Where once upon I stood

Again I faintly hear the words
Compelling me to roam
I stagger past the tombstones
To the place I called my home


----------



## kprimm

The Coming of Dawn.....BY:KPRIMM


The coming of Autumn, my seasonal high
Brings a smile to my face as each leaf passes by 
When kissed by the cold breeze of October air
My Burdens relinquished, if any were there

The bright Silver Moon rises high overhead
I'm at home in the dark,as the night brings it's dead
With Apples and Cider and Pumpkiny things
I fly on a high born of Leathery wings

The night is awash in an Orange flickering rain
As the "Jacks" that stand guard,feel I know them by name

When scary is normal, In fact, it's preferred
And the crackle of power in Three little words
Trick or Treat rings through the air door to door
And each time they say it Their treasures grow more

Let Orange be our Banner, our Flag colored Black
Let every hand carry a Trick or Treat sack
Let every mouth speak what our Hearts know is true
And delight in the words Happy Haunting to you

Our limbs fill with power in Autumn's delight
And just cause' we're here we're the Lords of the night
We take every day with a smile on our face 
And the memory is stored in our Hearts spooky place

So bring on the Autumn and bring on the night
The Pumpkins the Scarecrows a wonderous sight
Let tombstones sprout up out of every lawn
And let Halloween last till' the coming of Dawn


----------



## kprimm

The Hag.....BY:K Primm

The old Hag sitting on my chest
She never lets me sleep
She wraps her fingers Round' my throat
And then she starts to squeeze

She squeezes me just hard enough
To cut off all my air
And only lets me see enough
To know in fact she's there

In bed I lay there every night
Afraid to close my eyes
but heavy lids shut out the light
No matter how I try

The old Hag sitting on my chest
Will never give me peace
She lives there in my memories
The Hag's a part of me


----------



## kprimm

The Day of Days....BY:Kurtis Primm

The Sun has not yet kissed the sky
Yet here I am again
The city still asleep but me
An Alley Cat my friend

It's Halloween come back again
And I am wide awake
So much to do, no time to rest
Let's Haunt for Goodness sakes

It's in my heart, it's in my soul
And now it's in my grasp
But just today is all I get
Then it becomes the past

I set the Pumpkins one by one
Put each one in thier place
Take the time to do it right
Give each the perfect face

First I set the graveyard fence
To keep my creatures in
Zombies, Ghosts, and Werewolves
Side by side here with my kin

The Witches wait to stir thier pot
The tombstones in a row
So much to do, so little time
For soon to start the show

The city slowly starts to wake
And then all eyes on me
They knew that I would be here
For where else would I be?

Every year this patch of Earth
Becomes my special place
Where like a Haunted artist
I put smiles on their face

They Trick, they Treat, they laugh, and smile
Halloween is here
Before the night is over
I start dreaming of next year


----------



## kprimm

Survival Plan......BY:Kurtis Primm

There are things that you must do Son
If you're going to be a Man
These things that I will teach you
Will be your survival plan

Halloween is Magical
But it is dangerous too
For you to make it through this night
These things you have to do

You have to wear a costume
A scary one is best
You have to blend in with the things
That never, ever rest

The candy is for the living
They can be a problem too
For Trick or Treat,just give the Treat
The best thing you can do

Of all these things I've told you
Here's the one the means the most
The Jack O' Lantern that you carve
Must set upon the post

The face it should be sinister
And carve it with great care
And when you're finally done, be sure
To place a Candle there

Put it on your fence post
Or the stoop beside your door
And when the Candle sparks to life
Check it to be sure

Don't let the Candle falter
Make sure the light spills wide
For if this light goes out tonight
The things will get inside

Follow what I've told you son
This survival plan
And every year you'll have the chance
To one day be a man

(I dedicate this poem to my Father Charles Primm..Nov.17/2021) Thank you my Father
For giving me my love of the Autumn season and Halloween. I remember every year
of trick or Treating. We were a team. In Every Haunted house,every Cider mill,
every Fall leaf, and every Glowing Jack O' Lantern I will see your smiling face.
It will never again be the same Dad, but I will keep trying..It's all I know to do.


----------



## kprimm

the Things in the Bushes....BY:Kurtis Primm


The house that stands on Hickory lane
Bout' halfway down the street
Is ringed by Bushes Five feet tall
From head down to your feet

They say that something lives there
In the bushes now, I mean
And if you're talkin' scary
Well now, that place sets the scene

Now, I wont walk by past it
Least' ways not That side
I've heard growling in those bushes
From God knows what inside

These aren't your normal bushes, no sir
These here things are thick
It's dark between those branches
Hiding things most foul and sick

They say that you'll go missing
If you happen by too close
The thing in there that you can't see
Is what I fear the most


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good to see you back and posting your poems, k!


----------



## kprimm

Open Graves.....BY:Kurtis Primm


Through the mists one Halloween
There came a sight I've never seen
A group of Bones out having fun
A roving band of Skeletons

No costumes here, for they were real
Cavorting for some fun to steal
I watched them go from door to door
A sight I'd never seen before

Each one with a sack in hand
This Jingling, Jangling Boney band
They roamed the Jack O' Lantern streets
And filled their sacks with Trick or treats

And with the ending of the night
They shambled off just out of sight
I rushed to see just where they'd go
The Cemetery up the road

And with the hour getting late
They filed through the Iron Gate
They offered up a parting wave
Then slunk back in their Open Graves


----------



## kprimm

Flickering Lights.......BY:Kurtis Primm


The Lights, they flicker, then they dim
A sign of things to come
A distant creak brings shivers
And a Cold to make you numb

Just beyond the Wooden Door
And shadowed window panes
The Autumn night brings biting winds
And cold October rain

Locked inside your cozy home
You feel as though you're safe
But something else is here as well
To share your living space

They told you not to mess with it
They told you not to go
But you ignored each one of them
Cause' you just had to know

A twilight Cemetery stroll
To see if it was true
But now you know the Ghost is real
For it has followed you

And now just there behind you
Unseen footfalls on the floor
With just a Blanket overhead
You're wishing you had more

Just make it till' the morning light
That's all you have to do
You drop the Blanket for a peek
It's standing next to you

A distant scream brings silence
And your Death has made you numb
The lights, they flicker one more time
A Haunting has begun


----------



## kprimm

Just a Little Creepy: BY:Kurtis Primm

Walking through the graveyard
When you feel a gentle breeze
Everything goes silent
Except the rustling of the leaves

A sudden flash of movement
Where'd it go? Where is it at?
It pounces out in front of you
It's just an alley Cat

You're headed to the basement
And you make this trip at night
A couple sharp quick twinkles
and Poof! out goes the light

You hear a shift and then a slide
You Holler out "Who's there?"
A Box falls on the floor before you
SHOOOM! You're up the stairs

You're sitting home alone at night
A storm with driving Rain
All at once you hear it
A tapping on the pane

A sudden flash of lightning
You decide to take a chance
Investigate the window
Take a look...It's just a branch

So many simple little things
To keep us on our toes
It's just a little creepy
Then again, who really knows?


----------

